# Σοβιετικά



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Νήμα για να ξεδίνω. Το παραμύθι αρχινίζει με δύο διατριβές (dissertation reviews):

Gulag and Soviet Society in Western Siberia. A review of _The Gulag and Soviet Society in Western Siberia, 1929-1953_, by Wilson Bell. (Alan Barenberg)

The Disaster of Collective Farms under Khrushchev. A review of _Reform in the Time of Stalin: Nikita Khrushchev and the Fate of the Russian Peasantry_, by Auri Berg. (Maya Haber)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 2, 2013)

Να ξεδώσω κι εγώ λίγο;

Ένα παλιό αλλά χαρακτηριστικό βιβλίο σχετικά με την αντιμετώπιση που είχαν οι επιστήμες (εν προκειμένω η γενετική) στη Σοβιετική Ένωση:
The Rise and fall of T.D. Lysenko (Zhores Medvedev 1969)
Ένα κομμάτι του βιβλίου είναι αφιερωμένο στη συγκλονιστική ιστορία του Νικολάι Βαβίλοφ, ενός σπουδαίου βοτανικού και γενετιστή που βρήκε τον θάνατο στις σοβιετικές φυλακές επειδή το επιστημονικό έργο του κρίθηκε αντεπαναστατικό.

Κι ένα βιβλίο που μου τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα ακόμα τον χρόνο να διαβάσω, γύρω από ένα θέμα που δεν θίγεται σχεδόν ποτέ:
The Sexual Revolution in Russia (Igor Kon 1995)


Τέλος παραληρήματος

Μωδ: η συζήτηση περί Λισένκο συνεχίζεται εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 11, 2013)

...και μετασοβιετικά:
(Dissertation Reviews)
A review of _A Remedy For Solitude: Russian Poet-Translators in the Soviet and Post-Soviet Eras_, by Maria Yevgenievna Khotimsky.

(...) In the final chapter, Khotimsky turns her attention to post-Soviet trends and experiments in translation. She begins by outlining the post-Soviet transformation of the literary marketplace, which has offered professional poet-translators more freedom, but has also put them in competition with a multitude of amateurs, whose shoddy work has damaged the reputation of translation itself as a literary endeavor. (...)


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2013)

...και διεθνοσταλινικά: η παρακάτω είδηση *δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί*, κυκλοφορεί όμως ευρέως κυρίως στον διεθνή δεξιό Τύπο, πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε δε σε μια συντηρητική νοτιοκορεάτικη εφημερίδα, την JoongAng Ilbo. Εδώ διαβάζετε το σχετικό άρθρο τής (φιλικής προς το Πεκίνο, σύμφωνα με το επόμενο λινκ της Wikipedia) South China Morning Post, του Χονγκ Κονγκ:

North Korea publicly executed around 80 people earlier this month, many for watching smuggled South Korean TV shows, a South Korean newspaper reported on Monday.
The conservative _JoongAng Ilbo_ cited a single, unidentified source, but at least one North Korean defector group said it had heard rumours that lent credibility to the front-page report.
The source, said to be “familiar” with the North’s internal affairs and recently returned from the country, said the executions were carried out in seven cities on November 3.
In the eastern port of Wonsan, the authorities gathered 10,000 people in a sports stadium to watch the execution of eight people by firing squad, the source quoted one eyewitness as saying.
Most were charged with watching illicit South Korean TV dramas, and some with prostitution.
Several of the cities, including Wonsan and Pyongsong in the west, have been designated as special economic zones aimed at attracting foreign investment to boost the North’s moribund economy.

The Seoul-based news website, Daily NK, which is run by North Korean defectors and has a wide network of sources, said it had no information on the executions.
But another defector-run website, North Korea Intellectual Solidarity, said its sources had reported several months ago on plans for a wave of public executions.
“The regime is obviously afraid of potential changes in people’s mindsets and is pre-emptively trying to scare people off,” said one website official.
Watching unsanctioned foreign films or TV - especially those from the capitalist South - is a serious offence in North Korea.
However, efforts to control their distribution have been circumvented by technology, with an increasing number being smuggled in on DVDs, flash drives and mp3 players.
As well as South Korean soap operas, US shows like _Desperate Housewives_ are believed to have a small but avid following.

The South Korean government did not comment on the report of this month's spate of public executions, which occur from time to time in the Stalinist country.
In August, North Korean leader Kim Jong-un reportedly executed 12 state entertainers, including his rumoured ex-girlfriend, for filming sex tapes and selling them.
Last year, four defectors who had been repatriated from China were publicly executed.

Με την ευκαιρία, παραθέτω εδώ τα τελευταία λεπτά της ομιλίας της Αλέκας Παπαρήγα κατά τη διαδικασία της ψήφου δυσπιστίας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, στις 10 Νοεμβρίου (18.17):
Και κοιτάξτε να δείτε, έχουμε βγάλει πολλά συμπεράσματα από το σοσιαλισμό που οικοδομήθηκε. Όταν ο σοσιαλισμός, για διάφορους λόγους, που έδειξε την υπεροχή του, μιμήθηκε τις νεοτερικές ιδέες της αγοράς, τότε έπαψε να είναι σοσιαλισμός. Και δυστυχώς ανατράπηκε, από τα μέσα βεβαίως. Και δεν ανατράπηκε με λαϊκή επανάσταση· ανατράπηκε απ’ τα πάνω. Γιατί αν είχε γίνει μια επανάσταση απ’ τα κάτω… Δεν ανατράπηκε… Ε, αυτά τα συμπεράσματα τα ‘χουμε βγάλει, και δεν σκοπεύουμε να δώσουμε χέρι βοήθειας, ούτε βεβαίως στα γνωστά παραδοσιακά αστικά κόμματα, σε καμία περίπτωση, αλλά ούτε και στις ιμιτασιόν λύσεις.

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μεταναστεύσει στη Β. Κορέα η...αμίμητη κομουνίστρια, να περάσει τα γερατειά της σε μια γνήσια σοσιαλιστική χώρα, που δεν "μιμείται τις νεοτερικές ιδέες της αγοράς" και που μάλλον απίθανο να ανατραπεί από μια λαϊκή επανάσταση απ' τα κάτω· γιατί στην Κούβα έχουν αρχίσει και μας τα χαλάνε τώρα τελευταία οι απ' τα πάνω.


----------



## rogne (Nov 12, 2013)

Απλώς μια ερώτηση: πώς συνδέεται όλη αυτή η σύγχρονη (παρα)φιλολογία για τη Β. Κορέα με τη Σ. Ένωση; Συνειρμικά; Επειδή κάθε τόσο "αποκαλύπτεται" κι ένα καινούργιο, ακόμα πιο εξωφρενικό "έγκλημα" (ή έγκλημα, δεν ξέρω) του Κιμ Γιονγκ (από την εκτελεσμένη πορνοστάρ στο διδακτορικό του, και από εκεί στους εκτελεσμένους τηλεθεατές), χρειάζεται για κάποιο λόγο να τα συνδέουμε όλα αυτά με την ΕΣΣΔ, με το ΚΚΕ κ.ο.κ.; Με ποιο σκεπτικό δηλαδή, ότι όλοι αυτοί κομμουνιστές είναι/ήταν, παναπεί επομένως και παράφρονες;


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτηση: το ΚΚΕ είναι ανοιχτά και θαρραλέα, με καμάρι θα έλεγα, ένα σταλινικό, και μάλιστα ένα σταλινιστικό, κόμμα. Το λένε οι επίσημες θέσεις του, οι αναρτημένες στον ιστότοπό του, το είπε και προχτές η πρώην γ.γ. του και νυν πρόεδρος της κοινοβουλευτικής του ομάδας, γι' αυτό και έβαλα το παράθεμα. Η Βόρεια Κορέα είναι μια χώρα σταλινική ως προς το σύστημά της, όσο σταλινική μπορεί να είναι μια χώρα στο παγκοσμιοποιημένο 2013. Η δε ΕΣΣΔ είναι η μήτρα του σταλινισμού, η γεννήτοράς του. Άρα για μένα η σύνδεση ΕΣΣΔ-Β. Κορέας-ΚΚΕ είναι αυταπόδεικτη (και ΔΕΝ έχει σχέση με παραφροσύνες, βλ. παρακάτω), οπότε θα περίμενα μάλλον επιχειρήματα ενάντια στη σύνδεση αυτή, παρά να πρέπει εγώ να την αποδείξω.

Όσον αφορά το θέμα της παραφροσύνης: προκειμένου για πολιτικά ζητήματα, δεν ενδιαφέρει συνήθως (ή δεν έχει τόση σημασία) η ατομική παραφροσύνη των κυβερνώντων, ακόμα και των πιο αιμοσταγών δικτατόρων. Σημασία έχει η συστημική παραφροσύνη των δεσποτικών ιδεολογιών και της ανεξέλεγκτης εξουσίας. Ούτε ο Χίτλερ ήταν παράφρονας, ούτε ο Στάλιν, ούτε ο Κιμ Τζονγκ Ουν, ούτε ο Πολ Ποτ. Παράφρονα είναι, ή μάλλον προς την παραφροσύνη οδηγούν με την απολυταρχική λογική τους και κυρίως με την άσκηση ανεξέλεγκτης εξουσίας, τα συστήματα που τους γαλούχησαν και τους γιγάντωσαν. Πάντως εγώ δεν χρησιμοποίησα τον όρο παραφροσύνη πουθενά, και όχι, το σκεπτικό μου δεν είναι αυτό.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 12, 2013)

*Απόφαση του 18ου Συνεδρίου του ΚΚΕ για το Σοσιαλισμό *
21/03/09 
Eκτιμήσεις και συμπεράσματα από τη σοσιαλιστική οικοδόμηση στον 20ό αιώνα με επίκεντρο την ΕΣΣΔ. 
Η αντίληψη του ΚΚΕ για το σοσιαλισμό. 
Aθήνα, 18-22 Φλεβάρη 2009​
Tο KKE παραμένει αταλάντευτο στην υπεράσπιση της προσφοράς της σοσιαλιστικής πορείας της EΣΣΔ, γενικότερα της σοσιαλιστικής οικοδόμησης κατά τον 20ό αιώνα, στην πάλη για την κοινωνική πρόοδο, την κατάργηση της εκμετάλλευσης ανθρώπου από άνθρωπο.
...
Oι εξελίξεις δεν επιβεβαιώνουν τις εκτιμήσεις μιας σειράς οπορτουνιστικών και μικροαστικών ρευμάτων. Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι απόψεις των σοσιαλδημοκρατών για το ανώριμο της σοσιαλιστικής επανάστασης στη Pωσία. Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι θέσεις των τροτσκιστών για το αδύνατο της οικοδόμησης του σοσιαλισμού στη EΣΣΔ. *Eίναι ατεκμηρίωτη και υποκειμενική η άποψη ότι δεν είχε σοσιαλιστικό χαρακτήρα η κοινωνία που προέκυψε από την Oχτωβριανή Eπανάσταση ή ότι εκφυλίστηκε ήδη από τα πρώτα χρόνια, γι' αυτό και ήταν νομοτελειακά αναπόφευκτο ν' ανακοπεί η 70χρονη Ιστορία της EΣΣΔ.*
...
Aπορρίπτουμε τις θεωρίες ότι αυτές οι κοινωνίες ήταν κάποιο "νέο εκμεταλλευτικό σύστημα" ή μια μορφή "κρατικού καπιταλισμού", όπως ισχυρίζονται διάφορα οπορτουνιστικά ρεύματα. 
...
Mετά το B΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο και τη μεταπολεμική ανόρθωση, η σοσιαλιστική οικοδόμηση μπήκε σε νέα φάση. Tο Kόμμα βρέθηκε αντιμέτωπο με νέες απαιτήσεις και προκλήσεις ως προς την ανάπτυξη του σοσιαλισμού - κομμουνισμού.* Ως σημείο στροφής ξεχωρίζει το 20ό Συνέδριο του KKΣE (1956), επειδή σε αυτό υιοθετήθηκαν μια σειρά οπορτουνιστικές θέσεις για τα ζητήματα της οικονομίας, της στρατηγικής του κομμουνιστικού κινήματος και των διεθνών σχέσεων. Άλλαξε ο συσχετισμός στη διαπάλη που διεξαγόταν όλη την προηγούμενη περίοδο, με στροφή υπέρ των αναθεωρητικών - οπορτουνιστικών θέσεων στο 20ό Συνέδριο, με αποτέλεσμα το Kόμμα σταδιακά να χάνει τα επαναστατικά του χαρακτηριστικά. Στη δεκαετία του 1980 ο οπορτουνισμός, με την περεστρόικα, ολοκληρώθηκε σε προδοτική, αντεπαναστατική δύναμη*. Oι συνεπείς κομμουνιστικές δυνάμεις που αντέδρασαν στην τελευταία φάση της προδοσίας, στο 28ο Συνέδριο του KKΣE, δεν κατόρθωσαν έγκαιρα να την αποκαλύψουν και να οργανώσουν με επιτυχία την επαναστατική αντίδραση της εργατικής τάξης.
...
*Στην καπιταλιστική Δύση τα KK δε διαμόρφωσαν στρατηγική μετατροπής του ιμπεριαλιστικού πολέμου ή του απελευθερωτικού αγώνα σε πάλη για την κατάκτηση της εξουσίας*. H στρατηγική του κομμουνιστικού κινήματος δεν αξιοποίησε το γεγονός ότι η αντίθεση κεφαλαίου - εργασίας περιεχόταν στον αντιφασιστικό - απελευθερωτικό χαρακτήρα του ένοπλου αγώνα για μια σειρά χώρες, ώστε να θέσει στην ημερήσια διάταξη το πρόβλημα της εξουσίας, αφού ο σοσιαλισμός και η κομμουνιστική προοπτική αποτελούν τη μόνη εναλλακτική λύση στην καπιταλιστική βαρβαρότητα. 
H έλλειψη τέτοιας στρατηγικής σε KK δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί από τον αρνητικό συσχετισμό δύναμης, λόγω της στρατιωτικής παρουσίας των αμερικανικών και βρετανικών στρατευμάτων σε μια σειρά χώρες της Δυτικής Eυρώπης. *Tα KK οφείλουν να διαμορφώνουν τη στρατηγική τους ανεξάρτητα από το συσχετισμό δύναμης*.
...
O "ψυχρός πόλεμος" περιλάμβανε την οργάνωση ψυχολογικού πολέμου, ένταση των στρατιωτικών εξοπλισμών για να εξουθενωθεί οικονομικά η EΣΣΔ, *δίκτυα υπονόμευσης και φθοράς του σοσιαλιστικού συστήματος από τα μέσα, ανοιχτές προκλήσεις και υποδαύλιση αντεπαναστατικών εξελίξεων* (π.χ. στη *Γιουγκοσλαβία *στο διάστημα 1947 - '48, στη *Γερμανική Λαοκρατική Δημοκρατία* το 1953, στην *Oυγγαρία *το 1956, στην *Tσεχοσλοβακία *το 1968 κ.α.). Aκολούθησε διαφοροποιημένη οικονομική και διπλωματική πολιτική απέναντι στα νέα σοσιαλιστικά κράτη για να διασπάσει τη συμμαχία τους με την EΣΣΔ, να ενδυναμώσει τις προϋποθέσεις οπορτουνιστικής διάβρωσής τους.
...
H γραμμή της "ειρηνικής συνύπαρξης", όπως αναπτύχθηκε τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια, ως ένα βαθμό στο 19ο (Oκτώβρης 1952)51 και κυρίως στο 20ό Συνέδριο του KKΣE (1956), αναγνώριζε την καπιταλιστική βαρβαρότητα και επιθετικότητα για τις HΠA και την Aγγλία, για ορισμένα τμήματα της αστικής τάξης και των αντίστοιχων πολιτικών δυνάμεων στα δυτικοευρωπαϊκά καπιταλιστικά κράτη, όχι όμως ως σύμφυτο στοιχείο του μονοπωλιακού καπιταλισμού, του ιμπεριαλισμού. *Eτσι επέτρεψε την καλλιέργεια ουτοπικών αντιλήψεων ότι είναι δυνατόν ο ιμπεριαλισμός να αποδεχθεί μακροπρόθεσμα τη συμβίωση με δυνάμεις που έσπασαν την παγκόσμια κυριαρχία του*. 
...
Aπό το 20ό Συνέδριο του KKΣE (Φλεβάρης 1956) και με τη θέση του για "ποικιλία μορφών μετάβασης στο σοσιαλισμό, κάτω από ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις", η γραμμή της "ειρηνικής συνύπαρξης" συνδέθηκε και με τη δυνατότητα κοινοβουλευτικού περάσματος στο σοσιαλισμό στην Eυρώπη, στρατηγική που προϋπήρχε σε ορισμένα και επικράτησε στα περισσότερα KK. *H θέση αυτή αποτελούσε ουσιαστικά αναθεώρηση των συμπερασμάτων από την επαναστατική σοβιετική εμπειρία και συνιστούσε μεταρρυθμιστική σοσιαλδημοκρατική στρατηγική*.


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2013)

Paradiper_Du said:


> *Απόφαση του 18ου Συνεδρίου του ΚΚΕ για το Σοσιαλισμό *
> 21/03/09
> Eκτιμήσεις και συμπεράσματα από τη σοσιαλιστική οικοδόμηση στον 20ό αιώνα με επίκεντρο την ΕΣΣΔ.
> Η αντίληψη του ΚΚΕ για το σοσιαλισμό.
> ...


Είναι οι λαϊκές επαναστάσεις απ' τα κάτω, που αν συνέβαιναν στην ΕΣΣΔ τότε η κα. Παπαρήγα θα παραδεχόταν ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με τον "σοσιαλισμό", καθότι είναι πάνω απ' όλα ερωμένη της ελευθερίας... Πάντως το πραξικόπημα του Γιανάιεφ, αν και "απ' τα πάνω", δεν φάνηκε να την ενόχλησε.


----------



## rogne (Nov 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> ...το ΚΚΕ είναι ανοιχτά και θαρραλέα, με καμάρι θα έλεγα, ένα σταλινικό, και μάλιστα ένα σταλινιστικό, κόμμα. Το λένε οι επίσημες θέσεις του, οι αναρτημένες στον ιστότοπό του, το είπε και προχτές η πρώην γ.γ. του και νυν πρόεδρος της κοινοβουλευτικής του ομάδας, γι' αυτό και έβαλα το παράθεμα. Η Βόρεια Κορέα είναι μια χώρα σταλινική ως προς το σύστημά της, όσο σταλινική μπορεί να είναι μια χώρα στο παγκοσμιοποιημένο 2013. Η δε ΕΣΣΔ είναι η μήτρα του σταλινισμού, η γεννήτοράς του. Άρα για μένα η σύνδεση ΕΣΣΔ-Β. Κορέας-ΚΚΕ είναι αυταπόδεικτη...



Εμένα η έννοια του σταλινισμού δεν μου λέει τίποτα ως εξηγητική αρχή που συνδέει μεταξύ τους συστήματα, κόμματα, φορείς ή οποιαδήποτε άλλα μορφώματα που είναι καταφανώς τόσο διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους. Και από ιντερνετικές πληροφορίες όπως η προηγούμενη που παρέθεσες, για τους εκτελεσθέντες τηλεθεατές, μου προκύπτει απλώς ένας συλλογισμός-μπουζούκι: Η Β. Κορέα είναι σταλινική, όπως και το ΚΚΕ και η ΕΣΣΔ, στη Β. Κορέα εκτελούν τηλεθεατές, άρα και το ΚΚΕ και η ΕΣΣΔ εκτελούν (επί της αρχής, αν όχι και στην πράξη) τηλεθεατές. Η δε παραφροσύνη προφανώς μπαίνει κάπου στην εξίσωση, γιατί όσα γράφονται και ακούγονται για τη Β. Κορέα παρανοϊκά είναι, και σαφώς παραπέμπουν στην εικόνα ενός παλαβού δικτάτορα (ή μιας οικογένειας παλαβών δικτατόρων) που κάνει περίπου ό,τι του καπνίσει σε μια απομονωμένη χώρα για την οποία δεν ξέρουμε σχεδόν τίποτα. Εξακολουθώ να μη βλέπω τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με τον σταλινισμό, όπως κι αν τον ορίσουμε, υπό την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο με κάποια ιστορική ευαισθησία και δεν τον έχουμε κάνει συνώνυμο του κοινολεκτικού "φασισμού", δηλαδή του μεταφυσικού "κακού".


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2013)

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι καινούργιο· τα στοιχεία είναι ήδη όλα στο τραπέζι. Ας κρίνει ο καθένας, ανάλογα με την ιστορική του ευαισθησία, αν η Β. Κορέα και το ΚΚΕ έχουν σχέση με το σταλινισμό, όπως κι αν τον ορίσουμε, ή αν, αντιθέτως, πρόκειται για καταφανώς τόσο διαφορετικά μορφώματα, συστήματα, κόμματα μεταξύ τους. Η έκφραση τα "δύο πέμπτα της γης" ήταν επινόηση κάποιων αστών μεταφυσικών;

Αναρωτιέμαι δε: ο "καπιταλισμός" πώς καταφέρνει, από τη μεριά του, και θεωρείται εξηγητική αρχή που συνδέει μεταξύ τους συστήματα, κόμματα, φορείς ή οποιαδήποτε άλλα μορφώματα που είναι καταφανώς τόσο διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους; Και ο "χριστιανισμός"; Και το "ισλάμ";

Όσον αφορά τις "ιντερνετικές" πληροφορίες, επισημαίνω ότι ο όρος "ιντερνετικές" παραπέμπει σε σάιτ τύπου "τρωκτικό" και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Η συγκεκριμένη είδηση αντιθέτως κυκλοφορείται από μεγάλα πρακτορεία (Agence France) και εφημερίδες, χωρίς αυτό βέβαια να την κάνει αναγκαστικά αληθινή, όπως φρόντισα να διευκρινίσω πάνω-πάνω με παχιά γράμματα. Άλλωστε και η εξόντωση των Εβραίων, εξίσου παράφρων είδηση φαινόταν όταν συνέβαινε, απίστευτη ακόμα και στα υποψήφια θύματά της, και κυκλοφορούνταν από, mutatis mutandis, μεμονωμένες, χαμένες στο διάστημα "ιντερνετικές" φωνές. Οπότε αν η εκτέλεση αποδειχτεί ψεύτικη δεν θα νιώσω άβολα. Απλά θα το καταγράψω, εγώ ή ας το κάνει όποιος άλλος το αντιληφθεί.

Πάντως δεν μίλησα για μεταφυσικό "κακό", μολονότι πιστεύω στην έννοια και του ηθικού κακού, και του ιστορικού κακού. Δεν υπάρχει ιστορική _πράξη_ χωρίς ηθική θεωρία.


----------



## anef (Nov 12, 2013)

Ένα απολαυστικό κείμενο για την προηγούμενη αποκλειστική -και ανεπιβεβαίωτη, βεβαίως βεβαίως- είδηση της ίδιας δαιμονίας εφημερίδας. Εκεί κάνανε εκπτώσεις και οι εκτελέσεις αφορούσαν μόνο ένα δωδεκαμελές συγκρότημα που είχε επικεφαλής την πρώην γκόμενα του στυγερού δικτάτορα. Τα μέλη του συγκροτήματος γύριζαν επίσης πορνό ταινίες και διάβαζαν τη Βίβλο (έτσι για να τα πιάσουμε όλα). Ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομέρειες εδώ κι εδώ.

*Σατανική προβοκάτσια των Βορειοκορεατών!*

Σύμφωνα με δήλωση του Μουσικού Καναλιού της Βόρειας Κορέας, η εκτελεσμένη δωδεκαμελής ορχήστρα Unhasu θα δώσει συναυλία προς τιμήν της ίδρυσης της χώρας στις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου, η οποία θα μεταδοθεί live:

Unhasu orchestra will perform on September 9, 2013 in Pyongyang on occasion of Founding of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, you can always watch KCTV using 2 live streams, both are available on facebook fanpage. It's planned to﻿ stream this concert on the YouTube by my channel.


Αλήθεια, πού τα πουλάει αυτά το αιμοσταγές καθεστώς του Κιμ Γιονγκ Ουν; Θεωρεί τους Δυτικούς τίποτε κρετίνους, αφελείς και χειραγωγήσιμους που ντροπιάζουν την ανθρώπινη ιστορία με την εξαθλίωση του εγκεφάλου τους; Δεν έχουν καταλήξει με αδιάσειστα στοιχεία εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι σε όλον τον κόσμο στο συμπέρασμα ότι η ορχήστρα Unhasu εκτελέστηκε σύμπασα, και τα μέλη των οικογενειών της στάληκαν σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης; Δεν ακούσαμε το κροτάλισμα των πολυβόλων; Δεν είδαμε τα άψυχα κορμιά να πετιούνται σε ομαδικό τάφο; Δεν δακρύσαμε με τα ουρλιαχτά των μανάδων που σέρνονταν σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης; Δεν νιώσαμε, πάνω στα φύλλα των κρυφά φυλαγμένων Βίβλων, το νότισμα από τα δάκρυα των Χριστιανών πορνοστάρ που δεν ήταν πορνοστάρ; Δεν είδαμε πειστήρια του δολοφονικού πουριτανισμού ενός καθεστώτος που δολοφονεί γυναίκες ομαδικά επειδή εμφανίστηκαν σε ένα τρίλεπτο χορευτικό της κρατικής τηλεόρασης; Δεν τα είδαμε όλα αυτά με τα μάτια μας, δεν τα ακούσαμε με τα αυτιά μας σε άπταιστο κορεατική; Και θα πειστούμε, νομίζουν οι Ολοκληρωτιστές, από την δήθεν εμφάνιση της ζωντανής (με τη διπλή έννοια του όρου) ορχήστρας; Δεν ξέρουμε, όλοι εμείς οι καλλιεργημένοι, εύστροφοι και σκεπτικιστές Δυτικοί, ότι οι Βορειοκορεάτες είναι όλοι ίδιοι και ότι είναι πανεύκολο να αντικαταστήσουν τη γυναίκα που γνωρίσαμε και αγαπήσαμε και δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε απ' τον νου μας, αυτήν την πώς τη λένε με τα σχιστά μάτια και τα μαύρα μαλλιά--και μαζί και τις άλλες έντεκα ποθαμένες σχιστομάτες;

Ας τολμήσει κάποιος να μας διαψεύσει. Θα του βομβαρδίσουμε τον κώλο. Γιατί εκτός από έλλογοι, ενήμεροι, και σκεπτικιστές απέναντι στην χειραγώγηση, είμαστε και οπλισμένοι σαν αστακοί. Τολμήστε να διαφωνήσετε μαζί μας, δικτάτορες!

Υστερόγραφο: Όποιος τολμήσει να παρατηρήσει ότι μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά μένει παγκοσμίως ασχολίαστη η υποστήριξη της εισβολής στη Συρία από την Νότια Κορέα που προώθησε αυτή την ιστορία με την πώς τη λένε, θα του βομβαρδίσουμε και αυτουνού τον κώλο!

Εγώ σας έχω κι άλλη είδηση: Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες, η Παπαρήγα πίνει αίμα νεογνών στα υπόγεια του Περισσού κάθε πρωί στις 8. Η πληροφορία είναι μεν ανεπιβεβαίωτη, αλλά καθόλου απίθανη δεδομένων των εγκλημάτων του Στάλιν.


----------



## rogne (Nov 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι δε: ο "καπιταλισμός" πώς καταφέρνει, από τη μεριά του, και θεωρείται εξηγητική αρχή που συνδέει μεταξύ τους συστήματα, κόμματα, φορείς ή οποιαδήποτε άλλα μορφώματα που είναι καταφανώς τόσο διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους; Και ο "χριστιανισμός"; Και το "ισλάμ";



Ούτε εγώ έχω πολλά να προσθέσω, απλώς ένα σχόλιο για το παραπάνω: δεν είναι της ίδιας τάξης οι όροι "σταλινισμός" απ' τη μια και "καπιταλισμός" ή "χριστιανισμός" ή "ισλάμ" απ' την άλλη. Να συγκρίνει κάποιος τον σταλινισμό με τον ναζισμό, το καταλαβαίνω: διαφωνώ έντονα με τη σύγκριση και είμαι πολύ καχύποπτος απέναντι στις προθέσεις της, αλλά τουλάχιστον συγκρίνει κάποιος ομοειδή πράγματα. Ομοίως, αν θέλει κανείς, για τον φρανκισμό, τον περονισμό, και πάει λέγοντας. Αλλά ένα πολιτικό καθεστώς της ιστορίας της ΕΣΣΔ που κράτησε τριάντα χρόνια, πώς να συγκριθεί με μια μονοθεϊστική θρησκεία ή με ένα κοινωνικο-οικονομικό σύστημα αιώνων; Όσο ανοίγουν οι έννοιες, τόσο ευκολότερα γίνονται εξηγητικές αρχές: καλώς ή κακώς, δεν το εξετάζω, εύλογο είναι όμως.

Ήλπιζα πάντως, κρίνοντας από τις πρώτες αναρτήσεις, ότι το νήμα δεν θα γινόταν πεδίο αντιπαράθεσης περί σταλινισμού, αλλά χώρος για αναφορές σχετικά με την ιστορία της ΕΣΣΔ. Μπορεί να παρεξήγησα.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 12, 2013)

anef said:


> Ένα απολαυστικό κείμενο για την προηγούμενη αποκλειστική -και ανεπιβεβαίωτη, βεβαίως βεβαίως- είδηση της ίδιας δαιμονίας εφημερίδας.



Προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα απολαυστικό το κείμενο. Δεν μπορώ προφανώς να ξέρω αν εκτελέστηκαν ή όχι τα μέλη του συγκροτήματος ή οι τηλεθεατές που αναφέρονται στο #4.

Γνωρίζω όμως, αρκετά καλά, ότι η Βόρεια Κορέα είναι μια χώρα απομονωμένη από τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Γνωρίζω ότι στη Βόρεια Κορέα δεν γίνονται ελεύθερες εκλογές. Γνωρίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει ελευθερία του τύπου. Γνωρίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει ακαδημαϊκή ελευθερία. Γνωρίζω ότι ένα από τα κύρια χάπενιγκς της χώρας είναι οι στρατιωτικές παρελάσεις. Γνωρίζω ότι πάμπολλοι κάτοικοι της χώρας προσπαθούν καθημερινά να δραπετεύσουν από αυτήν. 

Τα παραπάνω δεν είναι κατασκευάσματα της δυτικής προπαγάνδας. Η απλή πραγματικότητα είναι. Χωρίς λοιπόν να ξέρω αν ισχύουν τα περί εκτέλεσης μουσικών ή τηλεθεατών, ή τα περί κανιβαλισμού στον μεγάλο λιμό της δεκαετίας του '90, αυτά που ξέρω αρκούν για να μην θέλω να ζήσω εκεί. Και καλό θα ήταν όποιος θεωρεί σκόπιμο, μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, να υπερασπιστεί το βορειοκορεάτικο καθεστώς απέναντι στη δυτική προπαγάνδα (όπως κάνει ο παραπάνω αρθρογράφος), να έκανε τον κόπο να το επισκεφτεί πρώτα, ώστε να δει με τα μάτια του τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που υπερασπίζεται. 

Η αλήθεια επίσης είναι ότι, αν στη δεύτερη παράγραφο σβήνατε τις λέξεις "Βόρεια Κορέα" και τις αντικαθιστούσατε με τις λέξεις "Σοβιετική Ένωση", το περιεχόμενο της παραγράφου θα παρέμενε εξίσου ακριβές.


----------



## anef (Nov 12, 2013)

rogne said:


> Ήλπιζα πάντως, κρίνοντας από τις πρώτες αναρτήσεις, ότι το νήμα δεν θα γινόταν πεδίο αντιπαράθεσης περί σταλινισμού, αλλά χώρος για αναφορές σχετικά με την ιστορία της ΕΣΣΔ. Μπορεί να παρεξήγησα.



Σπανίως μια συζήτηση για την ΕΣΣΔ στη σημερινή Ελλάδα αφορά την ίδια την ιστορία της ΕΣΣΔ. Τις περισσότερες φορές αφορά το ΚΚΕ του σήμερα και την αντικομμουνιστική προπαγάνδα του σήμερα. Επιβεβαιώνεται γι' άλλη μια φορά εδώ -το πόσο χονδροειδής θα ήταν αυτή η προπαγάνδα, βέβαια, δεν το περίμενα κι εγώ λόγω ακριβώς του πρώτου ποστ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2013)

anef said:


> Εγώ σας έχω κι άλλη είδηση: Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες, η Παπαρήγα πίνει αίμα νεογνών στα υπόγεια του Περισσού κάθε πρωί στις 8.


Διαπιστώνω με ευχαρίστηση, anef, ότι το νήμα που άνοιξα εγώ κατά δική σου προτροπή για να ξεδίνω, όπως είχες πει, χρησιμεύει για να ξεδίνεις κι εσύ.

rogne, το θέμα δεν είναι αν είναι ομοειδή ο καπιταλισμός ή ο χριστιανισμός ή το ισλάμ με τον σταλινισμό αλλά γιατί δεν είναι ομοειδή ο σταλινισμός της ΕΣΣΔ, ο σταλινισμός του ΚΚΕ και ο σταλινισμός της Β. Κορέας. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι εσύ πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι πρόκειται για τελείως διαφορετικά πράματα, όχι εγώ. Αν κάποιος μιλήσει για χριστιανισμό σ' έναν λόγο που θα αναφέρεται σε κοινά σημεία της Ορθοδοξίας, του Καθολικισμού, του Προτεσταντισμού και όποιου άλλου τελείως διαφορετικού κλάδου αυτής της θρησκείας, θα είναι αυτομάτως φάουλ; Το ίδιο και για ισλάμ, προκειμένου για τις άπειρες διακλαδώσεις του; Το ίδιο και για τις ποικιλότατες εκδοχές του καπιταλισμού; Αν όμως είναι θεμιτό να το κάνει αυτό, γιατί είναι αθέμιτο προκειμένου για τα τρία παρακλάδια του σταλινισμού; Πού είναι η τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά τους, ώστε να απαγορεύεται αυτό, ώστε να μην δικαιούται κανείς καν να τα περιλάβει κάτω από το κοινό αυτό όνομα, όταν οι τρεις αυτές εκδοχές αναφέρονται ρητά στον Στάλιν και στο καθεστώς του: το μεν ΚΚΕ με τις επίσημες θέσεις του, η Β. Κορέα με τη γνωστή πεντακέφαλη σημαία αλλά και με όλη της την πολιτική πρακτική (εκτός κι αν πιστεύεις ότι πρόκειται για δυτική προπαγάνδα, όπως ο κύριος Λένιν ριλόουδεδ, ο οποίος γράφει αυτά τα [απολαυστικά!;] κείμενα ενάντια στη μαύρη ιμπεριαλιστική προπαγάνδα αλλά δεν μας λέει τι πιστεύει πιο σοβαρά για το συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς, κοινώς στρίβει δια του αρραβώνος, γιατί βλέπεις "τώρα επείγει το θέμα της Συρίας" και δεν προλαβαίνει, ποτέ δεν προλαβαίνει να υποθέσω), η δε ΕΣΣΔ με τον...εαυτό της.

Όσον αφορά το χαρακτήρα του νήματος, σίγουρα έχω σκοπό να βάζω ό,τι τυχαίνει να βρίσκω από κείμενα, διατριβές, βιβλία κλπ. για την ΕΣΣΔ, αν και γι' αυτό υπάρχει τεράστια βιβλιογραφία και "ο ζητών ευρήσεται" και δεν χρειάζεται εμένα, αλλά όπως είναι φανερό υπήρξα εχθρός της ΕΣΣΔ όταν αυτή ζούσε και βασίλευε και παραμένω εχθρός του μπολσεβικισμού σε όλες του τις εκφάνσεις, οπότε ανάλογα θα είναι και τα δικά μου ποστ. Λογικό δεν είναι; Όσο για την "αντιπαράθεση", σίγουρα εγώ δεν αντιπαρατίθεμαι στον εαυτό μου.

[Ενθύμησις σεισμού]


----------



## panadeli (Nov 12, 2013)

anef said:


> Σπανίως μια συζήτηση για την ΕΣΣΔ στη σημερινή Ελλάδα αφορά την ίδια την ιστορία της ΕΣΣΔ. Τις περισσότερες φορές αφορά το ΚΚΕ του σήμερα και την αντικομμουνιστική προπαγάνδα του σήμερα.



Επειδή έβαλα το λιθαράκι μου σε αυτό το νήμα, θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω αυτή την παρατήρηση. Προσωπικά δεν αναφέρθηκα καθόλου στο ΚΚΕ σε αυτό το νήμα, ούτε στο παρακλάδι του για τον Λισένκο, που μεταφέρθηκε αλλού. Ωστόσο, οι απόψεις μου για τον κομουνισμό είναι γνωστές στα μέλη του φόρουμ, και μπορεί κάλλιστα κανείς να υποθέσει ότι πίσω από τις αναφορές στη Σ. Ένωση κρύβεται μια κριτική που αφορά το σήμερα. Δεν θα τον αδικήσω αν το κάνει αυτό (άσχετα αν κάτι τέτοιο ήταν ή όχι στις προθέσεις μου), γιατί εμένα το σήμερα όντως με ενδιαφέρει. Και από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει ένα ζωντανό κόμμα, με σταθερή εκπροσώπηση στο ελληνικό κοινοβούλιο εδώ και σαράντα χρόνια, το οποίο υπερασπίζεται ανοιχτά την οικοδόμηση του σοσιαλισμού στη Σ. Ένωση, μοιραία κάθε αναφορά στην ιστορία της Σ. Ένωσης —αν δεν πρόκειται για μια στείρα ιστορική αναφορά αποκομμένη από το σύγχρονο γίγνεσθαι— θα αφορά και τις θέσεις του συγκεκριμένου κόμματος. Τώρα, αν κάθε κριτική στον κομουνισμό είναι ή όχι "αντικομουνιστική προπαγάνδα", και αν αρκεί να βαφτίσουμε μια κριτική "προπαγάνδα" για να αποφύγουμε να απαντήσουμε επί της ουσίας, αυτό ας το κρίνει ο καθένας.


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2013)

Να συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τον προλαλήσαντα, ότι η ΕΣΣΔ δεν αποτελεί απώτατο παρελθόν αλλά, ουσιαστικά, παρόν, και μάλιστα στην Ελλάδα, που έχει το θλιβερό προνόμιο να έχει ισχυρό σταλινικό κόμμα, έκφραση της ιστορικής της καθυστέρησης και απότοκο του εμφύλιου πολέμου. Ναι, όπως άλλοι ασχολούνται με την αντι-τάδε "προπαγάνδα" (αντικαπιταλιστική, αντιιμπεριαλιστική, αντιφασιστική, αντιναζιστική), έτσι είναι εξίσου θεμιτή και η αντι-ΚΚΕ προπαγάνδα, η αντισταλινική "προπαγάνδα". Η κα. Παπαρήγα στην τελευταία ομιλία της δήλωσε ότι, αν η εργατική τάξη αποφασίσει στο μέλλον να κάνει αντιπολίτευση, το κόμμα της δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα να αναλάβει τις --δύσκολες-- ευθύνες του. Μολονότι αυτά είναι φρούδες ελπίδες (όχι το να περάσει η εργατική τάξη στην αντιπολίτευση αλλά το να "αναλάβει το ΚΚΕ τις ευθύνες του", if you know what I mean), θα αναφωνήσω το αποτροπαϊκό "μη γένοιτο!", σαν άλλος Λογοθετίδης σ' ένα "Οι σταλινικοί ξανάρχονται". [Δυστυχώς προς το παρόν ασχολούμαστε με το πολύ πιο πραγματικό "Οι Γερμανοί ξανάρχονται"...]

Όσον αφορά τα ποστ, να προσθέσω ότι ένα νήμα διαμορφώνεται απ' όλους όσους συμμετέχουν, και τίποτα δεν εμποδίζει τους οπαδούς της ΕΣΣΔ να καταθέτουν κείμενα, βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές κλπ. που να είναι φιλικά προς την ΕΣΣΔ, για να μην πω για τα "ακαδημαϊκώς ουδέτερα", αντί για αντεγκλήσεις και πολεμική σ' αυτά που λένε οι άλλοι.


----------



## anef (Nov 12, 2013)

Φανταστική ιστορία για την ελεύθερη, μη ολοκληρωτική, ανεξάρτητη δημοσιογραφία: 
Κατηγορώ μια ωραία πρωία τον Χ ότι βίασε 12 κοριτσάκια. Έρχεται κάποιος και λέει ότι δεν έχω καμιά απόδειξη γι' αυτό κι ότι μάλιστα αυτά τα κοριτσάκια δεν υπάρχουν καν. Και όντως έτσι είναι και το ξέρω. Μετά, λοιπόν, έρχομαι και κατηγορώ τον «υπερασπιστή» του Χ ότι θέλει να καλύψει τον Χ, αφού δε λέει κουβέντα για τα εγκλήματα του Χ, τα αίσχη του Χ, τα έτσι και τα αλλιώς του Χ που θεωρούνται δεδομένα αν και σε _μεγάλο βαθμό_ είναι προϊόν προγενέστερων παρόμοιων δικών μου ιστοριών. Πέτυχα τον στόχο μου: δεν ήθελα ν' αποδείξω ότι ο Χ βίασε τα 12 κοριτσάκια. Το ψέμα μου ήταν χονδροειδέστατο. Ήθελα να εμποδίσω την αποκάλυψη των προηγούμενων δικών μου συσσωρευμένων ψεμάτων, να επαληθεύσω την ισχύ τους. Στη σημερινή συγκυρία αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

Ας διευκρινιστεί και από κάποιον τι ακριβώς είναι ο σταλινισμός: είναι ό,τι έγινε επί Στάλιν; Ας πούμε ο αντιφασιστικός πόλεμος της ΕΣΣΔ ανήκει στον σταλινισμό; Σε άλλα νήματα ήταν 'σταλινική' η κοινωνικοποίηση των μέσων παραγωγής ή γινόταν λόγος για 'σταλινολενινισμό' ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Δεν θα εκπλαγώ αν ακούσω και για 'μαρξολενινοσταλινισμό' ή αν προστεθεί και κάνας εκπρόσωπος του Διαφωτισμού στη συνέχεια. Έτσι, να μου φύγει κι εμένα η απορία, να ξεδώσετε κι εσείς λίγο παραπάνω. :)


----------



## rogne (Nov 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> rogne, το θέμα δεν είναι αν είναι ομοειδή ο καπιταλισμός ή ο χριστιανισμός ή το ισλάμ με τον σταλινισμό αλλά γιατί δεν είναι ομοειδή ο σταλινισμός της ΕΣΣΔ, ο σταλινισμός του ΚΚΕ και ο σταλινισμός της Β. Κορέας. Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι εσύ πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι πρόκειται για τελείως διαφορετικά πράματα, όχι εγώ.



Είναι ολοφάνερα πολύ πιο εύκολο να λες "σταλινισμός είναι και τα τρία" (ή "χριστιανισμός είναι όλα", ή "καπιταλισμός είναι όλα", ή "ισλάμ είναι όλα", ή και "χούντα είναι όλα"). Εντελώς πρόχειρα, αυτό που βλέπω και καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι ότι το ΚΚΣΕ επί Στάλιν δεν είχε καμία σχέση ούτε με το ΚΚΕ σήμερα ούτε με το καθεστώς της Β. Κορέας, και ομοίως για κάθε μέλος της τριάδας. Τι θα γινόταν, τώρα, αν το ΚΚΕ σήμερα μεταφερόταν στη Σ. Ένωση του '30 ή στη σύγχρονη Β. Κορέα (και ομοίως για κάθε μέλος της τριάδας), δεν μπορώ να το πω: υποθέτω ότι θα προέκυπταν διάφορες εκπλήξεις σε ένα τέτοιο φανταστικό σενάριο, γιατί έτσι γίνεται στην ιστορία. Γεγονός για μένα είναι, απλώς, ότι ο Στάλιν δεν εφάρμοζε τις πολιτικές του σημερινού ΚΚΕ ή του Κιμ Γιονγκ, ο Κιμ Γιονγκ δεν εφαρμόζει τις πολιτικές του σημερινού ΚΚΕ ή του Στάλιν και το σημερινό ΚΚΕ δεν εφαρμόζει τις πολιτικές του Στάλιν ή του Κιμ Γιονγκ. Θέλουν αυτοί οι τρεις να γίνουν ένα και δεν μπορούν, δεν τους αφήνει η ιστορία, η συγκυρία ή ό,τι άλλο; Μπορεί (προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω σοβαρά). Πάντως το ίδιο δεν είναι, και καμιά επίκληση του σταλινισμού δεν βλέπω να μπορεί να τους εξομοιώσει. Από εκεί και πέρα, εμένα μου φαίνεται εντελώς δευτερεύον αν το ΚΚΕ υπερασπίζεται τον Στάλιν έναντι του Χρουστσόφ (ή του Τρότσκι) ή τι σύμβολα χρησιμοποιεί ο Κιμ Γιονγκ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2013)

anef said:


> Κατηγορώ μια ωραία πρωία τον Χ ότι βίασε 12 κοριτσάκια.


Καταλαβαίνεις, προφανώς, ότι αν σε συκοφαντήσει οποιοσδήποτε, και μάλιστα για κάτι τόσο απεχθές, υπάρχουν δικαστήρια ακόμη και στην Αθήνα.

Για τα δύο συγκεκριμένα ειδησεογραφικά θέματα σφαγών, κτγμ νοτιοκορεατικής προπαγανδιστικής προέλευσης, προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να τα αποδεχτώ αμάσητα επειδή μοιάζουν τερατωδώς απάνθρωπα και δεν υπάρχουν ανεξάρτητα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία. (Δεν ξέρω βέβαια και πώς θα μπορούσαν να υπάρξουν όσο τα σύνορα στον 38ο παράλληλο μένουν κλειστά.) Για τα υπόλοιπα, σας διαβάζω όλες και όλους προσεκτικά και με ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 12, 2013)

anef said:


> Φανταστική ιστορία για την ελεύθερη, μη ολοκληρωτική, ανεξάρτητη δημοσιογραφία:
> Κατηγορώ μια ωραία πρωία τον Χ ότι βίασε 12 κοριτσάκια. Έρχεται κάποιος και λέει ότι δεν έχω καμιά απόδειξη γι' αυτό κι ότι μάλιστα αυτά τα κοριτσάκια δεν υπάρχουν καν. Και όντως έτσι είναι και το ξέρω. Μετά, λοιπόν, έρχομαι και κατηγορώ τον «υπερασπιστή» του Χ ότι θέλει να καλύψει τον Χ, αφού δε λέει κουβέντα για τα εγκλήματα του Χ, τα αίσχη του Χ, τα έτσι και τα αλλιώς του Χ που θεωρούνται δεδομένα αν και σε _μεγάλο βαθμό_ είναι προϊόν προγενέστερων παρόμοιων δικών μου ιστοριών. Πέτυχα τον στόχο μου: δεν ήθελα ν' αποδείξω ότι ο Χ βίασε τα 12 κοριτσάκια. Το ψέμα μου ήταν χονδροειδέστατο. Ήθελα να εμποδίσω την αποκάλυψη των προηγούμενων δικών μου συσσωρευμένων ψεμάτων, να επαληθεύσω την ισχύ τους. Στη σημερινή συγκυρία αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό.



Άνεφ, προσωπικά δεν θέλω να συζητήσω επί ανεπιβεβαίωτων ειδήσεων. Ούτε για τα πιθανά κίνητρα εκείνων που τις διαδίδουν χωρίς να τις επιβεβαιώσουν (που μπορεί όντως να είναι αυτά που λες), ούτε για τα πιθανά κίνητρα εκείνων που σπεύδουν να τις διαψεύσουν, χωρίς να έχουν, ούτε εκείνοι από τη μεριά τους, αντικειμενική ενημέρωση για το υποτιθέμενο συμβάν.

Θα ήθελα, αντιθέτως, να συζητήσω επί συγκεκριμένων, απτών δεδομένων, όπως αυτά που αναφέρω στο #13. Έχεις να πεις κάτι για αυτά;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 12, 2013)

anef said:


> Ας διευκρινιστεί και από κάποιον τι ακριβώς είναι ο σταλινισμός: είναι ό,τι έγινε επί Στάλιν; Ας πούμε ο αντιφασιστικός πόλεμος της ΕΣΣΔ ανήκει στον σταλινισμό;



Ναι, ο αντιφασιστικός πόλεμος έγινε επί Στάλιν και ανήκει στα πεπραγμένα του σταλινισμού. Το ίδιο και --για να θυμηθώ ένα από πολλά-- η *Σφαγή του Κατύν*. Αναιρεί το ένα το άλλο;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 12, 2013)

Για μένα, αυτό που κάνει ένα κόμμα «σταλινικό», είναι η Γραμμή. Η γραμμή του πατερούλη που είναι σωστή. Και όποιος ξεφεύγει από τη γραμμή αποκηρύσσεται, διαγράφεται, λασπολογείται, μπαίνει στο περιθώριο. Η ιστορία του ΚΚΕ είναι, δυστυχώς, γεμάτη από τέτοιες αμαρτίες, από τέτοια θλιβερά περιστατικά. Με την ηγεσία του παράνομου ΚΚΕ χρόνια εξόριστη στο εξωτερικό, όλες οι αποφάσεις για την πολιτική και την ηγεσία του κινήματος έρχονταν απέξω. Από το ΚΚΣΕ. Ήταν αρκετό να πει ο «Σταθμός της Αλήθειας» ότι ο Πλουμπίδης ήτανε χαφιές και ότι ζει στην Αμερική με τα «αργύρια της προδοσίας» για να στιγματιστεί ένας άνθρωπος ως χαφιές και προβοκάτορας. Και η ηγεσία, πάλι, αποφάσισε την αποκατάστασή του το 58. Πλάκα δεν έχει, να αποφασίζει η κεντρική επιτροπή για το αν είσαι χαφιές ή ήρωας; Παρεμπιπτόντως, τις προάλλες είχα δει με αφορμή την επέτειο από την εκτέλεση του Μπελογιάννη μια αφίσα του ΚΚΕ που τον χαρακτήριζε «άξιο κουκουέ, αητό, πραγματικό μπολσεβίκο, οδηγητή και μπροστάρη». Σε απορία μου προς έναν παλιό του κόμματος πώς γίνεται να χαρακτηρίζεται μπολσεβίκος κάποιος που δεν έχει σχέση με το επαναστατικό κόμμα των μπολσεβίκων της Ρωσίας -και όχι σε φρασεολογία του 30 αλλά το 2000, ο φίλος μού απάντησε ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός είχε παρθεί αυτούσιος από επιστολή του Ζαχαριάδη το ’52 στον παράνομο Ριζοσπάστη για την εκτέλεση του Μπελογιάννη. Και αυτά, μου είπε, είναι σαν τα ευαγγέλια. Τα παίρνεις αυτούσια! Και αυτό είναι σταλινισμός. Η φρασεολογία του ’30. Για να μη μιλήσω για την ειρωνεία του πράγματος, με τον Ζαχαριάδη να κάνει τον επικήδειο του ανθρώπου που άφησε έκθετο. Κι άλλο. Πάμε. Το ’68 έγινε η διάσπαση εξωτερικού –εσωτερικού. Ο πατέρας μου ήταν στη Γυάρο τότε. Ε, λοιπόν, οι εξόριστοι χωρίστηκαν. Πλάκα δεν έχει; Να είσαι πίσω από τα ίδια κάγκελα και να είσαι εχθρός. Του εξωτερικού, που ήταν και η πλειοψηφία και είχαν και την ευλογία της Μόσχας, έκαναν κουμάντο. Να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Ήταν τότε, συνήθειο, οι εξόριστοι που μπορούσαν και ήθελαν, να παραδίδουν μαθήματα, ο καθένας ό,τι ήξερε. Αγγλικά, ιστορία, λογιστικά, διαφώτιση. Ε, λοιπόν, μετά τη διάσπαση, οι του εσωτερικού μπήκαν σε καραντίνα όσον αφορά τα μαθήματα. Γιοκ. Ο πατέρας μου, δε, ήταν του εσωτερικού, και έκανε μαθήματα ηλεκτρολογίας και ηλεκτροτεχνίας. Επειδή όμως ήταν και ο μοναδικός μάστορας ηλεκτρολόγος του στρατοπέδου-πόσο μάλλον που η Γυάρος είχε δική της μονάδα παραγωγής και δεν είχαν τεχνική υποστήριξη από ΔΕΗ-, και είχε και χαρτί από τη διοίκηση να πηγαινοέρχεται στους θαλάμους, δεν τόλμησαν να του κόψουν τα μαθήματα. Στη Λέρο, πάλι, υπήρχε υποσταθμός της ΔΕΗ και οι του «εξωτερικού» αποφάσισαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον δικό τους ηλεκτρολόγο που ήταν και αυτός του εξωτερικού. Όμως δεν ήταν μάστορας. Απλά ήξερε κάποια πράγματα. Ε, και ένα βράδυ έγινε έκρηξη και πώς δεν σκοτώθηκε ο άνθρωπος γιατί κάτι χαρχάλευε στον πίνακα (φανταστείτε κεντρικό πίνακα με καλώδια παροχής και τριφασικό). Και αυτό είναι σταλινισμός. Μετά τη μεταπολίτευση, ο φάδερ προσπάθησε να γραφτεί στον ΣΦΕΑ (Σύνδεσμο φυλακισμένων και εξορισμένων αντιστασιακών της περιόδου 67-74). Πήγε με τα χαρτιά του που έδειχναν 4 χρονάκια εξορία και δυό μήνες φυλακή στο Μπογιάτι μετά το Πολυτεχνείο. Ε, δεν τον άφησαν να γραφτεί. Γιατί, του είπαν, εσείς πήγατε ως «προληπτικώς εξορισθείς». Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά. Τέλοσπάντων. Και καημό το έχει ακόμα, ότι κατηγορήθηκε από συντρόφους για οπορτουνισμό και δεν ξέρω ‘γω τι. Αυτά, για ανθρώπους που φάγαν τη ζωή τους είναι πολύ βαριά πράγματα. Και ακόμα και σήμερα, το ΚΚΕ παραμένει πιστό σε αυτή τη δομή, σε αυτή τη φιλοσοφία. Βασιλικότερο του βασιλέως, επιμένει στην προσωπολατρία του Στάλιν. Αυτά τα ολίγα, και συγγνώμη για τις προσωπικές αναφορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2013)

Όλι, επίτρεψέ μου ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό το σημαντικό κομμάτι «μικρής» (αλλά και τόσο μεγάλης) προσωπικής ιστορίας που συνεισέφερες στο φόρουμ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 12, 2013)

Να είσαι καλά, Ντοκ μου. Είναι χαρά μου και τιμή μου, το μόνο όμως που φοβάμαι είναι ότι συνήθως αυτές οι προσωπικές ιστορίες αγγίζουν περισσότερο το θυμικό και δεν αποτελούν, πώς να το πω, ψυχρή παράθεση επιχειρημάτων, οπότε βάζω ντισκλέιμερ ότι πρόκειται για προσωπικές απόψεις και βιώματα και feel free να πειτε ό,τι ενάντιο θέλετε. :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2013)

Σε σχέση με τον αντιφασιστικό πόλεμο (που δεν τον πολέμησε μόνο η ΕΣΣΔ):
Αντίστοιχα, τσαρική ιστορία είναι το ότι κατέστρεψαν τη Μεγάλη Στρατιά του Ναπολέοντα. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει τον κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα της τσαρικής Ρωσίας, όπως το ότι οι ΗΠΑ και η Βρετανία νίκησαν τους ναζί στο δυτικό μέτωπο δεν αλλάζει τον ιμπεριαλιστικό τους χαρακτήρα.

Θα το πάω παραπέρα: το ότι η ύπαρξη της ΕΣΣΔ μεταπολεμικά συνέβαλε στο να γίνουν παραχωρήσεις στα λαϊκά στρώματα από τις κατέχουσες τάξεις στη Δύση, και το ότι μόλις κατέρρευσε η ΕΣΣΔ οι κατέχοντες θεώρησαν ότι μπορούσαν να συνεχίσουν με περισσότερη δύναμη την επίθεση στα λαϊκά στρώματα τώρα που δεν υπήρχε το αντίπαλο δέος, δεν αλλάζει το χαρακτήρα της ίδιας της ΕΣΣΔ. Αυτά είναι πράγματα που συμβαίνουν σε όλες τις διεθνείς αντιπαραθέσεις, δηλ. το τι ρόλο μπορεί να παίξει ο εχθρός του αντιπάλου σου στον δικό σου αγώνα εναντίον του αντιπάλου σου.

Για μένα σταλινισμός και λενινισμός είναι όχι τόσο οι εμπειρίες του φάδερ (ο φανατισμός και η μικροψυχία ευδοκιμούν και σε άλλους χώρους, αν και συνήθως σε λιγότερο οργανωμένο βαθμό), αλλά το πολιτικό δόγμα του επαναστατικού μονοκομματικού κράτους. Τα άλλα είναι μικρής σημασίας μπροστά σ' αυτό τον ογκόλιθο. Άπαξ και είσαι υπέρ του μονοκομματικού κράτους, είσαι απέναντί μου, τελείωσε. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει πόσο ατσάλι παρήγαγες και αν προήγαγες ή όχι τις επιστήμες και αν κέρδισες πολέμους, γιατί όλα αυτά τα έκανες για να καθίσεις ακόμα καλύτερα στο σβέρκο του λαού. Άλλωστε τα ίδια αυτά επιτεύγματα (επιστημονικά, τεχνολογικά κλπ.), όταν είναι του καπιταλιστικού κόσμου, τα χλευάζουν οι αντίπαλοί του ως ισάριθμες βαρύτερες αλυσίδες πάνω στους εργαζόμενους, έτσι δεν είναι; Όχι λοιπόν δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά. Για να κρίνω τον σταλινισμό θα κοιτάξω όχι το αν κέρδισε τον πόλεμο με τη Γερμανία αλλά τι καθεστώς επέβαλε μετά τη νίκη του στην ίδια του τη χώρα και σ' εκείνες που κατέκτησε. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι υποτιμάω την ήττα της Γερμανίας από την ΕΣΣΔ. Σίγουρα η ναζιστική Γερμανία υπήρξε ο πάτος του βαρελιού της ευρωπαϊκής ιστορίας.

Όσο για τα σπέρματα του ολοκληρωτισμού μέσα στο μαρξισμό και στον ίδιο τον Μαρξ, ναι, υπάρχουν, αλλά τα είχε επινοήσει ένας ψευδολόγος πράκτορας της διεθνούς καπιταλιστικής αντίδρασης ονόματι...Μιχαήλ Μπακούνιν. Πώς να το κάνουμε, υπάρχουν κομμάτια στο έργο του Μπακούνιν, της δεκαετίας του 1870, που τα διαβάζεις και βλέπεις σαν σε καθρέφτη τη σταλινική Ρωσία. Φυσικά και η κριτική του Μαρξ ενάντια στο συνωμοτισμό του Μπακούνιν ήταν σωστή σε πολλά. Και φυσικά ο Μαρξ δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για τον λενινιστικό εφιάλτη, όπως ο Ιησούς δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για τον...υπαρκτό χριστιανισμό. Σπέρματα όμως υπάρχουν, γιατί να το κρύψομε άλλωστε; :)


----------



## anef (Nov 12, 2013)

@oliver: Εγώ δεν έβγαλα συμπέρασμα απ' την ιστορία σου. Ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι όντως το ΚΚΕ (και μάλιστα διαχρονικά, λες και δεν αλλάζει) έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά που περιγράφεις, ωστόσο κανένα από αυτά δεν αποτελούν ίδιον του ΚΚΕ. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ που διέγραψε την Τζάκρη προχτές είναι σταλινικό; Για λασπολογίες ας μη μιλήσουμε καλύτερα: το ΚΚΕ έχει μετοχές στον Γερμανό, κάνει εμπόριο όπλων και ναρκωτικών και ό,τι θέλεις. Σταλινικές ήταν οι εφημερίδες που τα γράφαν αυτά, τα ΝΕΑ και το Βήμα; Οι σημερινές κυβερνήσεις που κάνουν ό,τι ακριβώς επιτάσσει η ΕΕ ή η τρόικα, ας πούμε, είναι σταλινικές; Ή τους προκύπτουν αυθόρμητα, χωρίς γραμμή; Η κυρία Βακαλοπούλου που γράφει για τον χαρισματικό ηγέτη Αλέξη, σταλινικιά κι αυτή; (Παρόμοιο άρθρο στον Ριζοσπάστη θα είχε τουλάχιστον δικό του νήμα στη Λεξιλογία).

@Paradiper: Όχι, και οι «ελεύθερες εκλογές», ας πούμε, δεν αναιρούν τη Χιροσίμα και το Ναγκασάκι, ούτε τη Δρέσδη. Δε σε βλέπω όμως να κατηγορείς την Αμερική για ολοκληρωτισμό και σταλινισμό.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2013)

anef said:


> Ας πούμε ο αντιφασιστικός πόλεμος της ΕΣΣΔ ανήκει στον σταλινισμό;


Για να δούμε, ανήκει; Το Γερμανοσοβιετικό Σύμφωνο μη Επίθεσης υπεγράφη με τις ευλογίες του, έσπασε με πρωτοβουλία του Χίτλερ (δηλαδή με την εισβολή της Γερμανίας στην ΕΣΣΔ) και φυσικά όλο αυτό αποτελούσε ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες και χάλκευση της ιστορίας. Βέβαια, είναι πιο εύκολο να είσαι αντιφασίστας όταν ο Χίτλερ εισβάλει στην ΕΣΣΔ και τη θέτει αυτομάτως σε θέση άμυνας, νομίζω. Παράλληλα, είναι αξιοσημείωτη και η οπτική γωνία: προκαλεί έκπληξη να θεωρείς την Πολωνία φασιστική και βάζεις το Μολότοφ να στείλει συγχαρητήρια στο Τρίτο Ράιχ για την εισβολή στη Βαρσοβία αλλά μετά να δηλώνεις αντιφασίστας. Βέβαια αναγνωρίζω τη σταθερότητα στις απόψεις: και το '40 που έπεσε το Παρίσι, ξανάστειλε συγχαρητήρια στη Βέρμαχτ ο Πατερούλης που κατατρόπωσε το γαλλικό ιμπεριαλισμό.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2013)

anef said:


> Παρόμοιο άρθρο στον Ριζοσπάστη θα είχε τουλάχιστον δικό του νήμα στη Λεξιλογία.


Αν θέλεις, όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί αμέτρητες φορές, μπορείς να ανοίγεις δικά σου νήματα και να γράφεις ό,τι θέλεις. Δεν μπορείς να επιβάλλεις στους άλλους να μην ανοίγουν εκείνοι τα δικά τους και να γράφουν κι εκείνοι ό,τι θέλουν - στη συγκεκριμένη μάλιστα περίπτωση, ο Κώστας άνοιξε το παρόν λέγοντας ότι το κάνει για να ξεδίνει, πράγμα στο οποίο τον προέτρεψες εσύ. Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν σου αρέσει και πολύ που δεν υπάρχει ομοφωνία προς τα εκεί που θα ήθελες, αλλά έτσι είναι αυτά: χωρίς Υπουργείο Αγάπης, λέει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει. Τι να πεις.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 13, 2013)

Να δω το Πασόκ να ανοίγει γκουλάγκ για τους διαγραμμένους του και τι στον κόσμο...

Όποιος δεν θέλει να λασπολογούν τις πηγές των οικονομικών του, ας μην απαγορεύει τον έλεγχο. Το επιχείρημα ότι "προστατεύει" τους χρηματοδότες του που είναι τάχαμου απλοί άνθρωποι του λαού και κινδυνεύουν να στιγματιστούν στην Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα είναι επιεικώς γελοίο και απευθύνεται σε κρετίνους.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 13, 2013)

Palavra said:


> χωρίς Υπουργείο Αγάπης, λέει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει.



Υπουργείο Αλήθειας θέλει εδώ ;)




anef said:


> Οι «ελεύθερες εκλογές», ας πούμε, δεν αναιρούν τη Χιροσίμα και το Ναγκασάκι, ούτε τη Δρέσδη. Δε σε βλέπω όμως να κατηγορείς την Αμερική για ολοκληρωτισμό και σταλινισμό.



Πάντως, αγαπητή μου άνεφ, συνέχεια πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Ναι, έχει τα κακά του ο καπιταλισμός. Προφανώς και τα έχει. Και κοινωνικές ανισότητες έχει, και ανεργία έχει, και εκμετάλλευση έχει. Ναι, έχουν κάνει ένα κάρο εγκλήματα οι ΗΠΑ. Και τις βόμβες στο Ναγκασάκι και τη Χιροσίμα τις έριξαν, και τα ναπάλμ στο Βιετνάμ τα έριξαν, και στο Ιράκ εισέβαλαν, και ένα κάρο στρατιωτικές δικτατορίες υποστήριξαν. Δεν βλέπω να τα αρνείται κανείς όλα αυτά, ή τουλάχιστον δεν τα αρνούμαι εγώ. Θες να κατηγορήσω τις ΗΠΑ για όλα αυτά; Να τις κατηγορήσω ευχαρίστως. Ποτέ δεν υποστήριξα και ποτέ δεν θα υποστηρίξω τον ιμπεριαλισμό κανενός, ούτε της Αμερικής ούτε της Ρωσίας ούτε κανενός άλλου.

Τα παραπάνω βέβαια δεν έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση με τον ολοκληρωτισμό. Ολοκληρωτισμός δεν είναι η ανεργία και η κοινωνική καταπίεση, ούτε ο ιμπεριαλισμος. Ολοκληρωτισμός είναι η καταστολή των ατομικών ελευθεριών, η κατάπνιξη της διαφορετικής άποψης, η κατάργηση του ατόμου με την υποταγή του στο σύνολο. Να δεχθώ ότι συμβαίνουν τέτοια πράγματα και στις ΗΠΑ; Ναι, περιστασιακά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Σίγουρα έχουν συμβεί σε κάποιες μελανές στιγμές του παρελθόντος της, όπως στην περίοδο του μακαρθισμού. Να δεχθώ ότι χαρακτηρίζουν την αμερικανική κοινωνία συνολικά; Όχι, δεν τη χαρακτηρίζουν.

Θα μου κάνεις όμως και εσύ τη χάρη να απαντήσεις στο #13; Έχει ή δεν έχει η Βόρεια Κορέα τα χαρακτηριστικά που γράφω; Τα είχε ή δεν τα είχε η Σοβιετική Ένωση;


----------



## anef (Nov 13, 2013)

@palavra: Α, ναι, φυσικά, το Γερμανοσοβιετικό Σύμφωνο μη Επίθεσης! Τίποτα για τη Συμφωνία του Μονάχου; Για το άνσλους, τίποτα; Και τα δύο _πριν _το γερμανοσοβιετικό σύμφωνο. Για τις διμερείς συμφωνίες Τσάμπερλεν-Χίτλερ και Νταλαντιέ-Χίτλερ; Επίσης _πριν_ το γερμανοσοβιετικό σύμφωνο. Εκείνα ήταν «πολιτική κατευνασμού», το γερμανοσοβιετικό σύμφωνο σύμπλευση φασισμού-κομμουνισμού, ε; Για το τάισμα της γερμανικής πολεμικής βιομηχανίας από τις δυτικές χώρες τη δεκαετία του '30 _μετά_ την επέμβαση Γερμανών και Ιταλών φασιστών στην Ισπανία; Τίποτα; Για τον Χάλιφαξ του 1937 (Herr Chancellor, on behalf of the British Government I congratulate you on crushing communism in Germany and standing as a bulwark against Russia). Τίποτα; 

Και, για να καταλάβω δηλαδή, πώς ακριβώς επέβαλα ή θέλησα να επιβάλω (!!!) στους άλλους να μην ανοίγουν τα δικά τους νήματα;

@panadeli: A, οπότε με την καταστολή των ατομικών ελευθεριών (π.χ. στρατόπεδα μεταναστών: δηλαδή άνθρωποι που έχουν στερηθεί την προσωπική τους ελευθερία χωρίς δίκη, με αβέβαιο μέλλον και υπό άθλιες συνθήκες) η Ελλάδα έχει ολοκληρωτικό καθεστώς υποθέτω, ε; Χούντα, χούντα! Το Γουαντάναμο μετράει για καταστολή ατομικών ελευθεριών ή είναι κι αυτό εξαίρεση; Η κατάργηση του ατόμου με την υποταγή του στο σύνολο; Όπως στην «καταναλωτική κοινωνία»; Όπως στην «κοινωνία του θεάματος», ας πούμε; Μπάλα στην εξέδρα είναι αυτά ή τεράστιες τρύπες στα ιδεολογικά εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιείς;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 13, 2013)

Μπάλα στην εξέδρα είναι. 
Για τρίτη φορά σε κάλεσα να απαντήσεις στο #13 και πάλι αρνείσαι πεισματικά να το κάνεις. Προφανώς προσπαθείς σκόπιμα να αλλάξεις το θέμα για να μην απαντήσεις.


----------



## anef (Nov 13, 2013)

Τρίτη φορά με κάλεσες κι εγώ δεν συμμορφώθηκα; Τι λες; Έχετε αραδιάσει εδώ ό,τι αντικομμουνιστικό τσιτάτο κυκλοφορεί πηδώντας απ' το ένα θέμα στο άλλο (στο νήμα 'Σοβιετικά', τι για τα οικονομικά του ΚΚΕ, τι για Βόρεια Κορέα, τι για τη γκόμενα του στυγερού δικτάτορα) και θέλεις να απαντάω και στους ρυθμούς σου; Συγνώμη, τ' ομολογώ, είμαι απαράδεκτη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 13, 2013)

North Korean inmates described 'unspeakable atrocities': U.N.
By Stephanie Nebehay
GENEVA Tue Sep 17, 2013 2:08pm EDT 

(Reuters) - Inmates in North Korea's prison camps suffered starvation and torture and described "unspeakable atrocities" comparable with Nazi abuses uncovered after the Second World War, U.N. investigators said on Tuesday.
Evidence in their report, swiftly rejected by Pyongyang, showed a disturbing pattern of human rights violations, said Michael Kirby, who chairs the independent inquiry.
The U.N. set up the inquiry into reports of abuses in March, following pressure by Japan, South Korea and Western powers to begin building a case for possible criminal prosecution.
Kirby said the preliminary findings were based on testimony from dozens of North Korean exiles, including former political prison camps inmates, given at public hearings in Seoul and Tokyo last month.
They were also backed up by satellite imagery of labor camps, he added. The team did not get permission to visit the country despite repeated requests.
"I believe you will be very disturbed and distressed by it and that you will have reaction similar to those of (U.S.) General Eisenhower and the others who came upon the camps in post-war Europe," Kirby told reporters.
The situation in North Korea was not "exactly analogous" with Nazi Germany, he said. But "an image flashed across my mind of the arrival of Allied soldiers at the end of the Second World War and the discovery of prison camps ... in the countries that had been occupied by the Nazi forces."
The independent inquiry would seek to determine which North Korean institutions and officials were responsible, he added.
"The commission listened to political prison camp survivors who suffered through childhoods of starvation and unspeakable atrocities," he told the U.N. Human Rights Council earlier.
Some were being punished for alleged crimes committed by relatives from past generations under a policy of "guilt by association" he said.
The report did not say what kind of prosecution might be considered. North Korea is not a member of the International Criminal Court, but the U.N. Security Council can ask the Hague-based court to investigate alleged abuses by non-signatories.

"POLITICISED ACCUSATIONS" - CHINA

North Korean diplomat Kim Yong Ho dismissed the inquiry as a "political plot" to force regime change in North Korea. It had been politicized by the European Union and Japan, "in alliance with the U.S. hostile policy", Kim told the Geneva forum.
"We will continue to oppose any attempt of regime change and pressure under pretext of 'human rights protection'," he said.
North Korea's main ally China, joined by Belarus and Syria, were among countries defending it during the 90-minute debate.
"Politicized accusations and pressures are not helpful to improving human rights in any country. On the contrary they will only provoke confrontation and undermine the foundation and atmosphere for international human rights cooperation," said Chinese diplomat Chen Chuandong.
Navi Pillay, U.N. High Commissioner for Human Rights, said in January that North Korea's political prison camps may hold 200,000 or more inmates.
Kirby told reporters on Tuesday that there appeared to have been "some degree of consolidation" of the camps, estimating that they may now hold at 100,000 inmates or so, but it was too soon to say why or what had happened to some of them.
"There does appear to be a fall-off in the number of camps. There may be a fall-off in the number of prisoners. But why exactly that is not entirely clear," he said.
One North Korean witness testified that he had been forced to "load the many corpses of prisoners who died of starvation, put them in a pot and burn them, scattering their ashes and remains on the nearby vegetation fields", he said.
Kirby, a former justice of Australia's top court, told the council: "I have been a judge for a very long time and I'm pretty hardened to testimony. But the testimony that I saw in Seoul and in Tokyo brought tears to my eyes on several occasions, including testimony of Mr. And Mrs. Yokota."
Their daughter Megumi Yokota, 13, vanished on her way home from school in Japan in 1977. She was one of 13 Japanese that Kim Jong-il, the late father of the current leader Kim Jong-un admitted in 2002 to having kidnapped in the 1970s and 1980s to help train spies. Pyongyang has said eight of them are dead, including Megumi. <άρθρο Wikipedia>
One North Korean woman testified how she "witnessed a female prisoner forced to drown her own baby in a bucket," Kirby said.
U.S. ambassador Eileen Chamberlain Donahoe said in statement that the report's had "begun to shed light on the horrifying realities of life in North Korea and raise international awareness of the ongoing tragedy and barbaric conditions there".

(Reporting by Stephanie Nebehay; Additional reporting by Tom Miles; Editing by Andrew Heavens)


----------



## Costas (Nov 13, 2013)

The boy who grew up in North Korea's labour camp 14
Shin Dong-hyuk was born in a North Korean punishment camp, where he endured appalling brutalities until he escaped, aged 23. Now his story is told in a harrowing documentary
Stephen Applebaum
The Guardian, Thursday 19 September 2013 17.01 BST

Documentary-makers generally tackle torture at a distance. Joshua Oppenheimer's The Act of Killing, for instance, introduced us to a charismatic killer from Indonesia's anti-communist genocide who dances the cha-cha on the rooftop where he murdered hundreds of victims almost 50 years earlier. Camp 14: Total Control Zone is different. The German film-maker Marc Wiese's film tells of horrors that could be happening as you read this, in North Korea, in prison camps so vast that they show up on Google Earth.

Camp 14: Total Control Zone
Production year: 2012
Country: Rest of the world
Cert (UK): 12A
Runtime: 104 mins
Directors: Marc Wiese
More on this film

Some are "re-education" facilities, where the inmates can hope to be released after a period of hard labour and immersion in revolutionary doctrine. The "total control zone", however, is a life sentence, with death the only exit. Other, that is, than escape. Shin Dong-hyuk was born in the camp and fled, aged 23, in 2005. Wiese's film gives a harrowing account of life in a world where people like him are regarded as lower than worms or flies.

Shin, who recently gave testimony before a UN commission, would rather not talk about the past, but he cannot be free of it. Physically, in the film, he is in Seoul. Mentally and emotionally, he is still back in camp 14. To date, he is the only known person to have been born in a total control zone camp and escaped, and some have questioned his story. "We made something like 15 lie detector tests with him," says Wiese, who first read about the young Korean in the Washington Post. By now there can be little doubt of his veracity, or that his experiences weigh heavily on him.

The producers wanted to shoot him talking in a studio, but that was "impossible". "I had to build him a setting where he felt comfortable," says Wiese. Instead, they worked in Shin's home, in a bare space with bedding on the floor, similar to the way he lived with his mother, as a child, in the camp. Even then, "it was complicated for him".

They talked for two hours a day, with long pauses, for two weeks. At one point, having described how, at 14, he was tortured with fire, Shin went missing for two or three days.

Wiese's work has taken him from the Bosnian war to Palestine, Belfast and South Africa; he has talked to war criminals and people who have ordered suicide bombings. Even he was shocked, though, by Shin's reply when, hoping to start the film with an upbeat story, he asked him for a memory from when he was four. "So he told me, 'I have a memory; it was a public execution.' I said, 'Did your mother talk to you about that? Did she try to help you?' He looked at me and was shaking his head, and he said, 'No. For what? It was happening every week.' And just for me, personally, I said, 'Shin, what did your mother teach you?' and he said, 'Only one thing: how to survive.'"

Survival meant living by the rules, which included informing on anyone in breach of camp regulations. When Shin overhead his mother apparently plotting to help his brother escape, he told his teacher. Later, he had to watch as his mother was publicly hanged and his brother killed by firing squad. He felt nothing. If he hadn't informed, he and his father would probably have been executed, he says. This revelation takes Camp 14: Total Control Zone into the area of Primo Levi's "grey zone", where the distinction between victim and perpetrator becomes disturbingly blurred. "For me, this was never a victim story," says Wiese. "That would be, honestly, boring. Camp 14 is, for me, a film which is showing how a system is able to condition three people. In the beginning, Shin and the two guards are very opposite. But in the middle, as he is talking about his mother's execution and they are talking about torture, they are very parallel. Shin is saying, 'Well, she did something wrong.' And the perpetrators are saying, 'Well, of course we tortured. Of course we executed. They told us we have to, so we did.'"
Shin Dong-Hyuk 'It's happening right now, in this moment' … Shin Dong-Hyuk in the film. Ohotograph: film company handout

Able to act with impunity, the guards beat, killed and raped prisoners on a whim. While Oh Yang-nam, a former secret service policeman also interviewed for the film, questions what he did, Hyuk Kwon, a former commander in camp 22, shows no remorse. "I'm convinced he has a sadistic side, because he's smiling," says Wiese. "He's talking about rape. It's impossible to smile. Around 50% of the material with him was simply not usable. It was too tough. It made a freak show out of Camp 14." Still, it may yet serve a purpose: "If ever a human rights court is established for North Korea, they can have my raw material, and it's enough to sentence them both."

As for Shin, Wiese had hoped he was improving. Then they went to the Hague, where the film was feted at a film festival. "He went on stage and said he's very happy, and then suddenly he began to cry like hell. I mean, an Asian person crying in public is a total no-go. You never do that. So, he was crying, and then he said into the microphone, 'The chance that my father is living is 1% or less. But if he's still alive, and so are all the other people, it's happening right now, in this moment, and that makes me terribly sad.' So, if you go down into deeper levels in his personality, he's still totally traumatised."

So much so, in fact, that he expresses nostalgia for his old life and a desire to be back in camp 14. Can he ever escape his past? Wiese isn't convinced. "He has a mass of work to do," says Wiese. "I'm not sure he will ever be like you and me. I'm really not sure."

• Camp 14: Total Control Zone is released in the UK on 4 October.

*Shin Dong-hyuk* <άρθρο στη Wikipedia>


----------



## panadeli (Nov 13, 2013)

anef said:


> Τρίτη φορά με κάλεσες κι εγώ δεν συμμορφώθηκα; Τι λες; Έχετε αραδιάσει εδώ ό,τι αντικομμουνιστικό τσιτάτο κυκλοφορεί πηδώντας απ' το ένα θέμα στο άλλο (στο νήμα 'Σοβιετικά', τι για τα οικονομικά του ΚΚΕ, τι για Βόρεια Κορέα, τι για τη γκόμενα του στυγερού δικτάτορα) και θέλεις να απαντάω και στους ρυθμούς σου; Συγνώμη, τ' ομολογώ, είμαι απαράδεκτη.



Μπάλα στην εξέδρα και πάλι.


----------



## Costas (Nov 13, 2013)

All these are lies! (01:10)


----------



## Costas (Nov 13, 2013)

Human Rights in North Korea <άρθρο Wikipedia>

But pls. remember: all these are lies!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Υπουργείο Αλήθειας θέλει εδώ ;)


Φτου, μπερδεύτηκα!


bernardina said:


> Όποιος δεν θέλει να λασπολογούν τις πηγές των οικονομικών του, ας μην απαγορεύει τον έλεγχο. Το επιχείρημα ότι "προστατεύει" τους χρηματοδότες του που είναι τάχαμου απλοί άνθρωποι του λαού και κινδυνεύουν να στιγματιστούν στην Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα είναι επιεικώς γελοίο και απευθύνεται σε κρετίνους.


Άσε που θα μπορούσε να πει «ελέγξτε τις εισφορές από Χ και πάνω», όπου «Χ» ποσό που δεν μπορεί να δώσει ο απλός άνθρωπος. Αλλά τι να λέμε, εδώ πούλησε τον 902 σε οφσόρ... 


anef said:


> @palavra: Α, ναι, φυσικά, το Γερμανοσοβιετικό Σύμφωνο μη Επίθεσης! Τίποτα για τη Συμφωνία του Μονάχου; Για το άνσλους, τίποτα; Και τα δύο _πριν _το γερμανοσοβιετικό σύμφωνο. Για τις διμερείς συμφωνίες Τσάμπερλεν-Χίτλερ και Νταλαντιέ-Χίτλερ; Επίσης _πριν_ το γερμανοσοβιετικό σύμφωνο. Εκείνα ήταν «πολιτική κατευνασμού», το γερμανοσοβιετικό σύμφωνο σύμπλευση φασισμού-κομμουνισμού, ε; Για το τάισμα της γερμανικής πολεμικής βιομηχανίας από τις δυτικές χώρες τη δεκαετία του '30 _μετά_ την επέμβαση Γερμανών και Ιταλών φασιστών στην Ισπανία; Τίποτα; Για τον Χάλιφαξ του 1937 (Herr Chancellor, on behalf of the British Government I congratulate you on crushing communism in Germany and standing as a bulwark against Russia). Τίποτα;


Νόμιζα πως μιλούσαμε για τον «αντιφασισμό» του Στάλιν, συγγνώμη, δεν ήξερα ότι έπρεπε να γράψω και για τους υπόλοιπους. Γράψε εσύ, όμως, ελεύθερα.


anef said:


> Και, για να καταλάβω δηλαδή, πώς ακριβώς επέβαλα ή θέλησα να επιβάλω (!!!) στους άλλους να μην ανοίγουν τα δικά τους νήματα;


Να επιβάλεις δεν μπορείς, τα είπαμε αυτά. Ωστόσο, επανειλημμένα και κάθε φορά που η συζήτηση πηγαίνει κάπου που δεν σου αρέσει, κατηγορείς τη Λεξιλογία συνολικά ότι έχει υπερβολικά πολλά νήματα που κατακρίνουν το ΚΚΕ, ότι για το ένα λέει αλλά για το άλλο δεν λέει, και άλλα τέτοια διάφορα, υπονοώντας σαφέστατα ότι αυτό γίνεται σκοπίμως. Ε, δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, όσες εμβόλιμες τάχα μου δήθεν αθώες παρατηρήσεις αυτού του είδους και να κάνεις. Γράψε τα δικά σου επιχειρήματα, άνοιξε τα δικά σου νήματα, φέρε εδώ άρθρα, γράψε ό,τι θέλεις, να εξισορροπήσει το πράγμα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2013)

The Gulag After Stalin
A review of Khrushchev’s Gulag: The Evolution of Punishment in the Post-Stalin Soviet Union, 1953-1964, by Jeffrey S. Hardy. (Dissertation Reviews)

(...)
Hardy begins with a provocative comparison to the present-day U.S. penal system, citing the high incarceration rate in the United States as evidence that “imprisonment in America today bears more than fleeting similarity to the Soviet Gulag of the early 1950s” (p. 1). Comparisons with other prisons are made frequently throughout the dissertation, as Hardy argues that many Soviet penal practices—including forced labor and reeducation/rehabilitation—were also prevalent in most modern penal systems.
(...)
Chapter 4, “Visiting the Gulag,” has been published in a revised form in The Russian Review (Jeffrey Hardy, “Gulag Tourism: Khrushchev’s ‘Show’ Prisons in the Cold War Context, 1954–59.” The Russian Review 71 (2012): 49-78). It is worth noting that some of the strengths of Hardy’s dissertation really shine through in this chapter. Here he links Khrushchev’s Gulag reforms to broader Cold War goals by focusing on how the authorities prepared certain camps and prisons for official visits from foreign delegations, hoping to create a favorable impression in the foreign news media. This chapter thus also illustrates Hardy’s persistent efforts to place the Gulag within a global context, and also represents an almost complete break from the historiography of the period, which focuses primarily on issues of resistance and release.
(ΣΣ: Για μια επίσκεψη ξένων στη Μακρόνησο, λίγα λόγια εδώ [σελ. 10])
(...)
Most scholars dismiss Khrushchev’s efforts as superficial at best, especially given the shift in the early 1960s. But Hardy’s significant contribution is to take seriously this process of reform.

Προσβλέπω με ενδιαφέρον σε μια διατριβή για το Πουτινικό γκουλάγκ, που ήρθε στην επικαιρότητα με τον αγώνα της Ναντέζντας Τολοκοννίκοβας των Pussy Riot.


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2013)

Psychiatry in Stalin’s Soviet Union
A review of Scientific Psychiatry in Stalin’s Soviet Union: The Politics of Modern Medicine and the Struggle to Define ‘Pavlovian’ Psychiatry, 1939-1953, by Benjamin Zajicek. (Dissertation Reviews)

(...)
Critical accounts are frequently coloured by personal grievances, but otherwise tend to echo the view — prevalent in the West during the Cold War years — that psychiatry was perverted by Stalinist totalitarianism along with other Soviet sciences. Zajicek draws on recent reassessments of Stalinist science — especially the studies of Nikolai Krementsov (Stalinist Science. Princeton, NJ: Princeton University Press, 1997) and Aleksei Kojevnikov (Stalin’s Great Science: The Times and Adventures of Soviet Physicists. London: Imperial College Press, 2004) — to argue that, although the state did compel psychiatrists to adopt certain language, they remained able to express a remarkably wide range of ideas. As Zajicek’s title indicates, he argues that the crucial development in these years was not the imposition of a Pavlovian framework by the Soviet state, but instead a struggle among psychiatrists to _define_ what Pavlovian psychiatry would be. As he demonstrates, disputes over professional jurisdiction, institutional and personal rivalries, informal networks of patronage, the development of technology, generational change, and competition for scarce funding and material resources all shaped this struggle and shaped decisively the development of the theory and practice of psychiatry.
(...)
Chapter 6 examines the October 1951 ‘Pavlov session’, at which the practical implications of Pavlovian physiology for the practice of Soviet psychiatry were to be defined, and thus became decisive for establishing who would control key institutions in the field. Although this session was decisive for the redistribution of institutional power in the field, Zajicek rejects the characterization of it as an egregious intervention in science by political elites. The idea of Pavlovian psychiatry was sufficiently vague that all participants could claim to be its true representatives, he argues, and the final outcome depended not upon ideological pronouncements of scientific principles, but upon administrative priorities and on an anti-Semitic campaign to attack leading Jewish figures within the profession. Moreover, Zajicek contests the frequent characterization of the 1951 session as a fundamental break in the development of Soviet psychiatry. Rather, he argues, it reinforced long-standing trends, such as the creation of a clinical foundation for psychiatry, the use of new technology and laboratory methods to develop more effective treatment methods, and the advance of a younger generation of psychiatrists who had been educated after the 1917 revolution and had trained in provincial institutions.


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2013)

Stalin's Think Tank: The Varga Institute
A review of _Stalin’s Think Tank: The Varga Institute and the Making of the Stalinist Idea of World Economy and Politics, 1927-1953_, by Kyung Deok Roh. (Dissertation Reviews)

In 1927 Varga took charge of a relatively small group of scholars and set about transforming them into a major force in shaping Soviet policy analysis of the outside world. Three things were central to this process. First, Varga recruited scholars who were experts on the political economies of particular countries, rather than generalists or broadminded theorists. Second, he cultivated relationships with powerful political leaders and insisted that the institute’s work address practical questions of immediate importance to international politics. Third, he maintained a tightly controlled administrative structure that allowed him and his most-trusted associates to monitor closely the institute’s activities and publications.
(...)
Varga recognized the general laws of capitalism but “tested” them in the concrete environment of the 1930s. He presented this analysis in published papers and in private correspondence with Stalin and other high-ranking officials. And he applied the same approach to understanding the wartime economy of Germany (which he saw as weakening even on the eve of the war) and the postwar western economy (where his recognition of “overproduction” in the US and “underproduction” in Europe led him to foresee an economic rationale for what would become the Marshall Plan.)
(...)
In Chapter 5 Roh turns to the postwar controversy that saw the dissolution of Varga’s institute, the closing of its journal, and Varga’s obligatory public “self-criticism” for opinions deemed erroneous by the party apparatus. Roh’s access to archival materials is crucial to his revisionist take on the so-called “Varga affair.” (...) Unlike most previous scholars, Roh sees no major break between Stalin and Varga on theoretical issues. Varga seems to have continued to maintain close contacts with Stalin after 1947, he continued to publish in major academic and popular journals, remained an academician, and still directed a substantial research unit. Roh suggests that the best way to understand the postwar affair, then, is within the context of domestic Soviet politics. Rather than theoretical content, Roh points to the ethnic and generational make-up of Varga’s group of scholars to explain the Central Committee’s insistence on breaking up Varga’s team. Varga’s institute was staffed mostly by non-Russians – Jews in particular made up a large percentage of the institute’s senior leadership. This was unacceptable in the midst of the xenophobia of the _zhdanovshchina_ and the anti-cosmopolitan campaign. Concerns about ethnicity and loyalty, rather than theoretical issues, were behind the Central Committee’s attacks. And on this administrative point, Stalin was unlikely to defend Varga, even as he valued his opinions on political economy. Without Stalin’s support, the attacks continued until Varga recanted. But he was by no means ostracized. In Roh’s interpretation, in the wake of the affair, Varga was free to produce “objective analyses” of the world economy without being encumbered by “propaganda and theory.” He remained highly influential, if slightly less visible.

Διαφορετική οπτική στο βιογραφικό άρθρο της Wikipedia (είχε χρηματίσει και υπουργός οικονομικών στην Ουγγρική Επανάσταση του 1919).

Κείμενα του Varga στο marxists.org (Comintern History Archive), όχι όμως το _The Economic Transformation of Capitalism at the End of the Second World War_, "in which he argued that the capitalist system was more inherently stable than had been hitherto believed", πράγμα που κατά το συντάκτη της Wikipedia οδήγησε στην κατάργηση της ομάδας του.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 18, 2013)

anef said:


> @Paradiper: Όχι, και οι «ελεύθερες εκλογές», ας πούμε, δεν αναιρούν τη Χιροσίμα και το Ναγκασάκι, ούτε τη Δρέσδη. Δε σε βλέπω όμως να κατηγορείς την Αμερική για ολοκληρωτισμό και σταλινισμό.



Αυτό το «όχι» καταλαβαίνω ότι καταφάσκει στον υπονοούμενο ισχυρισμό μου ότι το ένα (η συμμετοχή στον αγώνα εναντίον του φασισμού) δεν αναιρεί το άλλο (επαίσχυντη και κακόβουλη προδοσία του κοινού αγώνα με την εξόντωση των Πολωνών στο Κατύν). Μα ακριβώς αυτό συζητάμε. Εφόσον συμφωνείς, τότε κι εγώ απ' τη μεριά μου δηλώνω ότι δεν έχω τον παραμικρό δισταγμό να καταδικάσω με τα πιο σκληρά λόγια τον ιμπεριαλισμό των Αμερικάνων και τα Γκουαντάναμο. Αλλά γιατί μου το ζητάς αυτό; Το νήμα έχει τίτλο «Σοβιετικά», αυτό το θέμα συζητάμε εδώ. Το να φέρνουμε στην κουβέντα τον αμερικάνικο ιμπεριαλισμό σαν αντίβαρο μου θυμίζει όχι το «μπάλα στην εξέδρα», που λέει ο panadeli, αλλά το «κι εσείς βασανίζετε τους μαύρους». Μα εν έτει 2013;


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2013)

Paradiper_Du said:


> ...
> Το νήμα έχει τίτλο «Σοβιετικά», αυτό το θέμα συζητάμε εδώ. Το να φέρνουμε στην κουβέντα τον αμερικάνικο ιμπεριαλισμό σαν αντίβαρο μου θυμίζει όχι το «μπάλα στην εξέδρα», που λέει ο panadeli, αλλά το «κι εσείς βασανίζετε τους μαύρους».
> ...



Μόνο γλωσσικά και διανηματικά πατώ σ' αυτό το νήμα, όσο πατάει η γάτα: *What about whataboutery?*


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2013)

Πολύ γούστο έχει το _ναιαλλακίες_, όντως! :)


----------



## panadeli (Dec 14, 2013)

Αντιγράφω την είδηση από το tvxs:

Ο θείος του βορειοκορεάτη ηγέτη Κιμ Γιονγ Ουν, Γιανγκ Σονγκ Θαέκ και μέχρι πρότινος νούμερο 2 στο καθεστώς εκτελέστηκε καθώς ειδικό στρατοδικείο τον έκρινε ένοχο για προδοσία. Την είδηση μετέδωσε το επίσημο πρακτορείο ειδήσεων της Βόρειας Κορέας KCNA. 
«O κατηγορούμενος Γιανγκ συγκέντρωσε δίπλα του ανεπιθύμητες δυνάμεις και σχημάτισε μια αντεπαναστατική φράξια όπως αυτές που υπάρχουν στην σύγχρονη εποχή στην οποία ήταν ο αρχηγός για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και συνεπώς, υπέπεσε στο φρικτό έγκλημα της προσπάθειας ανατροπής του κράτους» ανέφερε το πρακτορείο. Η επίσημη εφημερίδα Ροντόνγκ Σινμούν δημοσίευσε την Παρασκευή μια φωτογραφία του Γιάνγκ με χειροπέδες να κρατείται από ένστολους φύλακες, κατά τη δίκη του.
Το καθεστώς της Βόρειας Κορέας είχε ήδη καθαιρέσει τον Γιανκ από όλες τις υψηλόβαθμες θέσεις που κατείχε και τον εκδίωξε από τον κομματικό μηχανισμό, κατηγορώντας τον για εγκληματικές ενέργειες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων της κακοδιαχείρησης του χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος του κράτους, της λαγνείας ως προς τις γυναίκες και της κατάχρησης αλκοόλ.

Μη μασάτε, δυτική προπαγάνδα είναι. (Δεν έχει σημασία ότι η είδηση μεταδόθηκε από την κρατική τηλεόραση της Βόρειας Κορέας, προφανώς χαλκευμένο θα είναι το βίντεο). Όπως εύστοχα επισημαίνει ο χρήστης DimPapadopoulos, σε ένα καίριο χτύπημα κατά του δυτικού ιμπεριαλισμού:

κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι βγαίνει και απο μια "αποκαλυπτική" είδηση στα δυτικά μμε περι βόρειας κορέας όπου μας λένε συνέχεια ψέματα και θέλουν να αποδείξουν το πόσο απάνθρωπο είναι το καθεστός. την μια μας λέγανε ότι εκτελέσανε με ΄"ολμο" κάποιον πολίτη τους!, την άλλη ότι λόγο πείνας οι άνθρωποι έγιναν ανθρωποφάγοι...! ότι νά ναι. συνεχίζω να μην πιστεύω τίποτε απ ότι γράφουν για την συγκεκριμένη χώρα. ένα είναι σίγουρο η δύναμη που βγάζει αυτό το καθεστός δεν αφήνει περιθώριο στα τομάρια της διεθνούς αλητείας να πάνε και να φάνε ζωντανούς τους ανθρώπους που κατοικούν σε εκείνη την γωνιά του πλανήτη όπως κάνουν στις άλλες χώρες και στην δικιά μας επίσεις.
αυτό το λέω ,ασχέτως αν συμφωνώ ή διαφωνώ με το καθεστός, για να καταλάβετε όλοι σας πόση δύναμη μπορεί να μαζευτεί όταν σε μια χώρα αντί να είναι όλα ανεξέλεγκτα και οι καθένας να παράγει ότι του κατέβει,σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της "αγοράς" άσχετα αν υπάρχει λόγος να το παράγει ή όχι και αν ικανοποιεί κάποιες ανάγκες της κοινωνίας, και σε ένα καθεστώς όπου όλα γίνονται με προγραματισμό και με σχεδιασμό. πολύ απλά σε κάνει υπερδύναμη. εάν τώρα αφήναν την βόρειο κορέα και τον λαό της να ζήσει όπως θέλει χωρίς κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να θέλουν να της ορμήσουν οι "απελευθερωτές" των λαών δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να καταναλώνει τόση πολύ ενέργεια σε κατασκευές όπλων και σε στρατιωτικό υλικό και θα είχε άλλη πορεία. αυτό που γίνετε με την συγκεκριμένη χώρα μου θυμίζει ψυχρό πόλεμο και είναι φαντάζομαι κάτι παρόμοιο με όλα τα κακά του.

Στο ίδιο σάιτ τόλμησε να σχολιάσει και ένας νεοφιλελεύθερος φασιστάκος κάτι περί κομουνισμού, αλλά ευτυχώς έλαβε τις αποστομωτικές απαντήσεις που του άξιζαν:
Tassos Pagonis Θα σε ρωτούσα αν γνωρίζεις την λέξη προπαγάνδα, αλλά σίγουρα την ξέρεις γιατί δουλεύεις για αυτή...
και 
Αυτό δεν είναι κομμουνισμός φασιστάκο αλλά η δικτατορία του κόμματος. Δεν βλέπω όμως να σκούζεις για τα 20.000 παιδιά που πεθαίνουν από την πείνα κάθε μέρα για να τρώνε και να πείνουν τα στελέχη των πολυεθνικών.

Παραθέτω τα παραπάνω σχόλια επειδή τα θεωρώ χαρακτηριστικά μιας συγκεκριμένης νοοτροπίας, της ίδιας νοοτροπίας που κρύβεται πίσω από το "απολαυστικό" κείμενο που παραθέτει η άνεφ στο #11.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, την είδηση την μετέδωσε ακόμη και ο Ριζοσπάστης, ο οποίος βέβαια βρήκε την ευκαιρία να στηλιτεύσει τη στάση της _Νότιας_ Κορέας (και όχι ασφαλώς το γεγονός ότι στη Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία της Βόρειας Κορέας γίνονται συνοπτικές δίκες και εκτελέσεις):

Η εξέλιξη χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως μία καλή αφορμή από τη γειτονική Νότια Κορέα, προκειμένου να σχολιάσει πως παρακολουθεί συνεχώς και με «βαθιά ανησυχία» τα τεκταινόμενα στην Πιονγιάνγκ, σημειώνοντας ότι είναι «πλήρως προετοιμασμένη για όλα τα ενδεχόμενα στο μέλλον»... σε στενή συνεργασία με τους συμμάχους της.


----------



## anef (Dec 14, 2013)

Αγαπητέ panadeli, το γεγονός ότι η τωρινή εκτέλεση συνέβη όντως, δε σημαίνει ότι συνέβησαν και όλες οι άλλες. Επίσης, το γεγονός ότι εμφανίστηκε πλήθος δημοσιευμάτων στη Δύση για εκτελέσεις που καταφανώς ΔΕΝ έγιναν, δείχνει κάτι κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Και τέλος, το γεγονός ότι απάντησα στα καταφανή ψέματα (εσένα δε σε ενοχλούν; ), δε σημαίνει ότι υπερασπίζομαι το καθεστώς της Β. Κορέας για το οποίο ούτως ή άλλως γνωρίζω ελάχιστα και το οποίο, με βάση τα όσα λίγα ξέρω, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου μα καθόλου και δεν ξέρω και τι σχέση έχει με τον κομμουνισμό. Μιλάμε, λοιπόν, για δύο τελείως διακριτά πράγματα: για το γεγονός ότι η Δύση χρησιμοποιεί χονδροειδέστατη προπαγάνδα κατά της Β. Κορέας (για ποιο λόγο; ), και για την ίδια τη Β. Κορέα. Εγώ απάντησα στο πρώτο μόνο γιατί η προπαγάνδα αυτή _προβλήθηκε_ από τον Κώστα (και μάλιστα στα _Σοβιετικά_ -λαθροχειρία ολκής, δείχνει όμως καθαρά και ποιος είναι ο στόχος αυτής της προπαγάνδας: η δυσφήμιση του κομμουνισμού συνολικά) και επέλεξα να μην απαντήσω στο δεύτερο, πρώτον γιατί δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να υπερασπιστώ τη Β. Κορέα και δεύτερον γιατί πραγματικά ξέρω ελάχιστα πράγματα γι' αυτήν. 

Το γεγονός ότι από τον Ριζοσπάστη σχολιάζεται η ανακοίνωση της Ν. Κορέας είναι απολύτως φυσικό: αντίστοιχες επισημάνσεις έχουν γίνει για τη Συρία, τη Λιβύη, το Ιράν και άλλες χώρες, όταν υπάρχουν απειλές για επεμβάσεις, όταν εκφράζονται «ανησυχίες» και όταν τα διάφορα γεράκια είναι σε «ετοιμότητα». Δε σημαίνει ότι το ΚΚΕ είναι υπέρ των καθεστώτων της Συρίας, της Λιβύης ή του Ιράν. Το ΚΚΕ δε θεωρεί το καθεστώς της Β.Κορέας κομμουνιστικό ή συγγενές με τις αξίες που το ίδιο υπερασπίζεται (π.χ. http://www.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=5871821&publDate=).

Να συμπληρώσω επίσης ότι μου κάνει πραγματικά εντύπωση πως η δική μου απάντηση στην αναφορά του panadeli στο Λισένκο, που αφορούσε ιστορικά στοιχεία για τη Σοβιετική Ένωση, κρίθηκε ότι δεν πρέπει να ανήκει σ' αυτό το νήμα, ενώ δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τα δημοσιεύματα για τη Β. Κορέα. Θα παρακαλούσα, αν γίνεται, τουλάχιστον η δική μου απάντηση (κατά τη γνώμη μου όλη η συζήτηση) να επιστρέψει στη θέση της ή να υπάρξει λινκ και πάλι στην αρχική θέση της απάντησης.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 14, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι μου κάνει εντύπωση η βεβαιότητά σου ότι τα δυτικά δημοσιεύματα για εκτελέσεις κλπ είναι καταφανώς ψευδή και προϊόντα προπαγάνδας (και μάλιστα μου ζητάς να πάρω θέση γι' αυτό), την ίδια στιγμή που αναγνωρίζεις ότι η πληροφόρησή σου για τη Βόρεια Κορέα είναι ελάχιστη! Αποδέχεσαι με περισσή ευκολία τη βορειοκορεατική εκδοχή της ιστορίας; Γιατί;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, την απάντηση που μου ζητάς στην έχω ήδη δώσει στο #13. Προφανώς και με ενοχλεί η προπαγάνδα και η διαστρέβλωση της αλήθειας, είτε προέρχεται από τη Δύση είτε από την Ανατολή είτε από τον πλανήτη Άρη. Επειδή όμως κι εμένα η πληροφόρησή μου για τα τεκταινόμενα στη Β. Κορέα είναι ελάχιστη (κάτι για το οποίο βεβαίως δεν ευθύνεται κανείς άλλος παρά η ίδια η Β. Κορέα), δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν μια δεδομένη είδηση που κυκλοφορεί είναι κατασκευασμένη ή όχι, οπότε δεν μπορώ να εγκαλέσω τη Δύση ότι κυκλοφορεί κατασκευασμένες ειδήσεις, χωρίς να ξέρω ότι πράγματι πρόκειται για κατασκευασμένες ειδήσεις.

Το γεγονός ότι από τον Ριζοσπάστη σχολιάζεται η ανακοίνωση της Ν. Κορέας το θεωρείς απολύτως φυσικό. Το γεγονός ότι σχολιάζεται *μόνο* η ανακοίνωση της Ν. Κορέας το θεωρείς επίσης απολύτως φυσικό;


----------



## anef (Dec 14, 2013)

Δηλαδή, επειδή δεν έχω πληροφόρηση για τη Β. Κορέα δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν ένα δημοσίευμα είναι κατασκευασμένο; Ένα δημοσίευμα που δεν παρουσιάζει κανένα αποδεικτικό στοιχείο και καμία αξιόπιστη πηγή αλλά αφηγείται απλώς μια ιστορία που επιπλέον είναι τελείως γελοία και αντιφατική; Όταν η πορνοταινία αποδεικνύεται πως είναι μουσικοχορευτικό σόου; Τι ακριβώς συζητάμε, τώρα, να καταλάβω. Επίσης, καμιά βορειοκορεατική εκδοχή της ιστορίας δεν γνωρίζω. Πώς γίνεται να την αποδέχομαι και μάλιστα με περισσή ευκολία; Τη λογική μου εμπιστεύομαι απλώς που λέει πως αν υπήρχε κάποια αξιόπιστη πηγή το δημοσίευμα θα την ανέφερε.

Ο Ρ., από την άλλη, σχολιάζει αυτό που κρίνει ότι τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή πρέπει να σχολιαστεί από τη σκοπιά των συμφερόντων αυτών που εκπροσωπεί. Άλλοι κρίνουν διαφορετικά. Π.χ. ο καημός για τις ελευθερίες στη Λιβύη τους πιάνει λίγο πριν απ' τον βομβαρδισμό της. Το ενδιαφέρον τους για τις γυναίκες του Ιράν συναρτάται με τις τιμές του πετρελαίου. Καίγονται για τη Β. Κορέα, αλλά καταπίνουν τη γλώσσα τους για ό,τι συμβαίνει στη γειτονιά τους. Πώς το'πε ο Κώστας; Συγκειμενοποίηση;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 14, 2013)

Το κείμενο που ακολουθεί είναι ο πρόλογος του Π. Παπασαραντόπουλου στο βιβλίο του Λεωνίδα Χατζηπροδρομίδη «Ο Σταλινισμός και οι μεταμοντέρνοι θαυμαστές του», που κυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις Επίκεντρο.

...................................................
*Ο Μαρξισμός*

Ο συγγραφέας θέτει από την αρχή το δάκτυλο επί τον τύπον των ήλων. Αναμετριέται με την απλουστευτική θεώρηση, που είχε για πολύ καιρό επικρατήσει στην Αριστερά, ότι ο Σταλινισμός ήταν μια παρέκκλιση, ένα ατύχημα, σε μια κατά βάση σωστή θεωρία, τον μαρξισμό[1].
Δεν διστάζει να την απορρίψει, υιοθετώντας την οξυδερκή επισήμανση του Κολακόφσκι
που διακρίνει τον μαρξισμό ως ερμηνεία της περασμένης ιστορίας από τον μαρξισμό ως πολιτική
ιδεολογία, τονίζοντας ότι κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί ότι ο αποκαλούμενος ιστορικός υλισμός ήταν ουσιαστική συμβολή στη διανοητική μας ιστορία και ότι εμπλούτισε σημαντικά τη σκέψη μας για την περασμένη ιστορία.
Όμως, ξανά με τα λόγια του Κολακόφσκι «εμπειρική επιβεβαίωση των προβλέψεων του Μαρξ δεν έχουμε, αφού δεν υπήρξε προλεταριακή επανάσταση με το νόημα που την περιέγραψε. Δεν είχαμε δηλαδή αντίφαση ανάμεσα στις παραγωγικές δυνάμεις και στις παραγωγικές σχέσεις ή ανικανότητα του καπιταλισμού για την ανάπτυξη της τεχνικής...
…Όλες σχεδόν οι προφητείες, τόσο του Μαρξ όσο και των μεταγενέστερων μαρξιστών ποδείχθηκαν λανθασμένες, ωστόσο αυτό δεν καταστρέφει την κατάσταση πνευματικής σιγουριάς στην οποία ζουν οι οπαδοί του, αφού αυτή η σιγουριά δεν εδράζεται σε οποιεσδήποτε εμπειρικές προϋποθέσεις ούτε σε οποιουσδήποτε πιθανούς “ιστορικούς νόμους”, αλλά αποκλειστικά στην ψυχολογική ανάγκη για σιγουριά. Μ’ αυτό το νόημα ο μαρξισμός ασκεί ουσιαστικά θρησκευτικούς ρόλους και η αποτελεσματικότητά του έχει θρησκευτικό χαρακτήρα».
Παρ’ όλα αυτά, ο Κολακόφσκι επισημαίνει ότι «ο μαρξισμός ήταν η μεγαλύτερη φαντασίωση του αιώνα μας. Σημαντικό μέρος της επιτυχίας του το οφείλει στη σύνδεση των μεσσιανικών φαντασιώσεων με τα πραγματικά κοινωνικά προβλήματα, όπως ήταν ο αγώνας της ευρωπαϊκής εργατικής τάξης εναντίον της εκμετάλλευσης και της εξαθλίωσης, και τα συνένωσε σε συνεκτικό σύνολο που το αποκάλεσε με το παράδοξο όνομα “επιστημονικός σοσιαλισμός” το οποίο πήρε από
τον Προυντόν. Ο τίτλος είναι παράδοξος, γιατί επιστημονική μπορεί να είναι η τεχνική επίτευξης των στόχων, αλλά όχι και οι πράξεις επιβεβαίωσης των στόχων».
Οι διαπιστώσεις του Κολακόφσκι είναι στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος με τις επεξεργασίες του Κάρλο Ροσέλι, μιας εμβληματικής μορφής του φιλελεύθερου σοσιαλισμού, που υπογράμμιζε ότι «κανείς, και πολύ περισσότερο ένας σοσιαλιστής, δεν μπορεί να σκέφτεται και να εκθειάζει μια τόσο ολική όσο και παράλογη άρνηση του Μαρξ, προς όφελος μιας επιστροφής στον ουτοπισμό ή σε ρεύματα αλληλεγγύης ή σε ένα θολό δημοκρατικό ουμανισμό. Δεν γίνονται επιστροφές σε ιστορικά προηγούμενα και δεν σβήνεται η υπεραιωνόβια εμπειρία του εργατικού κινήματος. Η θέση που υποστηρίζω είναι, αντίθετα, μια θαρραλέα θέση χειραφέτησης. Να αποδεχτούμε ό,τι είναι
ζωντανό, να απορρίψουμε ανοιχτά, οριστικά, ό,τι εσφαλμένο, ουτοπικό συγκυριακό υπάρχει στον μαρξισμό. Το συμπέρασμα λοιπόν στο οποίο κατέληξα είναι ότι ο αληθινά ξεπερασμένος Μαρξ είναι ο Μαρξ θεωρητικός και προφήτης του σοσιαλιστικού κινήματος»[2].

*Ο Σταλινισμός*

Σε αυτό το εύφορο έδαφος της μαρξιστικής τελεολογίας για το αναπόφευκτο της κατάρρευσης του καπιταλισμού, και συνακόλουθα μιας ντετερμινιστικής φιλοσοφίας της Ιστορίας, ήταν μάλλον
αναμενόμενο να βλαστήσει το φαινόμενο του σταλινισμού. Αυτός ο μεσσιανικός τρόπος σκέψης, που έχει τη βεβαιότητα του τελικού στόχου ήταν εύκολο να μετατραπεί από θεωρία του κράτους σε κρατική ιδεολογία. Με τα λόγια του συγγραφέα, «ο Στάλιν απλούστατα μετέτρεψε τις αντιλήψεις των Μαρξ-Ένγκελς-Λένιν σε αιώνια δόγματα, τα οποία ονόμασε μαρξισμό-λενινισμό. Έτσι η μοίρα της “φιλοσοφικής” κληρονομιάς τους ήταν η αξιοποίησή της από τον Στάλιν. Το 1930, μαζί με το ξεκαθάρισμα της επιβολής του Στάλιν στο κόμμα, θεωρείται και η χρονιά που ο σταλινικός πρακτικισμός καταργεί τη φιλοσοφία ως θεωρητική δραστηριότητα και τη μετατρέπει σε απολογητική της εξουσίας του. Η εξουσία έχει πια ως εργαλεία της μαζί με την πολιτική, την τέχνη, την ιστορία και τη “φιλοσοφία” της».
Με τον τρόπο αυτό, «στον σταλινικό κομμουνισμό η απόλυτη εξουσία του κατάργησε την πολιτική, την οικονομία, την ιστορία και την ανθρώπινη καθημερινότητα, επιβάλλοντας τους δικούς της αυθαίρετους νόμους. Αυτό το οποίο στον μαρξισμό ήταν η οικονομία ως βάση ερμηνείας των φαινομένων, στον σταλινισμό αντικαθίσταται πια από την απόλυτη εξουσία. Η βάση είναι η εξουσία, ενώ το εποικοδόμημα είναι όλες οι άλλες δραστηριότητες που κατευθύνονται και ελέγχονται απ’ αυτήν. Η μαρξική αντίληψη ότι “η ελεύθερη ανάπτυξη του κάθε ατόμου είναι προϋπόθεση για την ελεύθερη ανάπτυξη όλων”, στον σταλινικό κομμουνισμό χάθηκε μέσα στην ιερότητα των κομματικών εντολών, όπου το άτομο δεν υπάρχει παρά ως στοιχείο μιας απρόσωπης και κατευθυνόμενης μάζας».
Ίσως την οξυδερκέστερη κριτική σε αυτή τη μετατροπή της ιδεολογίας σε θρησκεία την έχει κάνει ο Μπέρτραντ Ράσελ, όπως επισημαίνει ο συγγραφέας, που δεν δίστασε να συγκρίνει τον μπολσεβικισμό με το Ισλάμ την εποχή της άνθισής του, υποστηρίζοντας ότι «και οι δύο θρησκείες είναι πρακτικές, κοινωνικές, μη πνευματικές και στοχεύουν στην κυριαρχία τους σ’ αυτό
τον κόσμο. Αυτό που το Ισλάμ έκανε για τους Άραβες, το ίδιο μπορεί να κάνει ο μπολσεβικισμός για τους Ρώσους…η ανυπαρξία κοσμοθεωρητικών κενών, η κατοχή απαντήσεων για όλα τα ερωτήματα, η ανυποχώρητη στάση απέναντι σε όλους, ακόμη και στους καλοπροαίρετους αντιπάλους, η ετοιμότητα για την επιβολή βίαιων μεθόδων για την επίτευξη του ανώτερου στόχου, ο μαχητικός αθεϊσμός, όλα αυτά είναι σημάδια όχι επιστημονικής (ελεύθερης) αλλά θρησκευτικής (ανελεύθερης) σχέσης απέναντι στον κόσμο».
Κατά συνέπεια, σύμφωνα με τον Ράσελ, «το κοινωνικό φαινόμενο του μπολσεβικισμού πρέπει να το παρατηρούμε σαν κάποια θρησκεία και όχι ως απλό πολιτικό κίνημα. Είναι δυνατές δυο διαφορετικές, εξίσου σημαντικές, σχέσεις απέναντι στον κόσμο: η θρησκευτική και η επιστημονική. Η επιστημονική σχέση θεμελιώνεται στην εμπειρία και βαθμιαία οικοδομείται σε αποδείξεις υπέρ και όχι εναντίον... Με τη θρησκεία υποδηλώνω το σύνολο των πεποιθήσεων που έγιναν δυνατές ως δόγματα, που αγνοούν το προφανές ή αντιπαρατίθενται σε αυτό, αυτές ριζώνουν στηριζόμενες σε συναισθηματικά και αυταρχικά μέσα, αλλά όχι στη λογική. Εκείνοι που αποδέχονται τον μπολσεβικισμό γίνονται αναίσθητοι στις επιστημονικές αποδείξεις και εκτελούν πνευματική αυτοκτονία».
Ο συγγραφέας, σε όλο το βιβλίο του, αλλά κυρίως στη σειρά των τριών δοκιμίων «Σταλινισμός: I. H τυραννία ως υπόσχεση ελευθερίας, II. Ο βολονταρισμός ως αναγκαιότητα, III. Η εξουσία ως αιώνια επιβολή στην κοινωνία», αναλύει διεξοδικά την εσωτερική δομή του σταλινισμού, ως ιδεολογίας της εξουσίας και ως απολογητικής με στόχο τη χειραγώγηση.
Ο ολοκληρωτισμός
Όλα όσα αναφέρθηκαν ανωτέρω, οδηγούν τον συγγραφέα στην επισήμανση ότι ο σταλινισμός είναι ένα ολοκληρωτικό σύστημα, υιοθετώντας τον ορισμό του Κολακόφσκι ότι «ολοκληρωτικά συστήματα αποκαλούμε αυτά που έχουν μόνιμα εγκατεστημένη την επιθυμία να επιτύχουν αυτή τη δουλική τελειότητα και που ενίοτε την πλησιάζουν σημαντικά (σταλινική Ρωσία, μαοϊκή Κίνα, χιτλερική Γερμανία)».
Το ολοκληρωτικό σύστημα απαιτεί γενική επιβολή της ιδεολογίας, με τα κριτήρια της οποίας πρέπει να μετρώνται όλες οι μορφές ζωής. Άρα είναι αναπόφευκτο η δικτατορία του κόμματος να χαρακτηρίζεται ως δικτατορία της αλήθειας.
Με τα λόγια του Κολακόφσκι «η ολοκληρωτική εξουσία και η ολοκληρωτική ιδεολογία προσδιορίζονται αμοιβαία. Η ολοκληρωτική ιδεολογία είναι ισχυρότερη, τουλάχιστον από την άποψη των προθέσεών της, από οποιαδήποτε θρησκευτική πίστη που μας είναι γνωστή από την Ιστορία∙ όχι μόνο προτίθεται να συμπεριλάβει τη συνολική πραγματικότητα, όχι μόνο εμφανίζεται ως αλάθητη και υποχρεωτική, αλλά ο στόχος της (ευτυχώς απρόσιτος) ξεπερνάει τον έλεγχο και την εξουσία της προσωπικής ζωής κάθε υπηκόου: η ιδεολογία πρέπει να αντικαταστήσει την προσωπική ζωή και να μετατρέψει τους ανθρώπους σε αποτυπώματα ιδεολογικών αποσπασμάτων, με άλλα
λόγια η ιδεολογία εκμηδενίζει τη μορφή της προσωπικής ζωής. Κατά συνέπεια, πηγαίνει πολύ μακρύτερα από οποιαδήποτε θρησκεία».
Χρωστάμε τη θεμελίωση της θεωρίας του ολοκληρωτισμού σε δύο εξέχουσες φυσιογνωμίες της ευρωπαϊκής διανόησης, τη Χάνα Άρεντ και τον Καρλ Πόπερ. Καθόλου τυχαίο ότι η πρώτη ανήκει στην Αριστερά και ο δεύτερος στη φιλελεύθερη σκέψη.
Στην εμβληματική μελέτη της Άρεντ Πηγές του Ολοκληρωτισμού (1951) επισημαίνεται ότι ο ολοκληρωτισμός, που έχει δύο είδη, τον ναζισμό και τον μπολσεβικισμό[3], συνιστά μια νέα μορφή κρατικής συγκρότησης, όπου η ιδεολογία έχει κυρίαρχο και καθοριστικό ρόλο. Για τον ναζισμό, η ιστορία συμπυκνώνεται στην έννοια της φυλής. Για τον κομμουνισμό στην έννοια της κοινωνικής τάξης. Αν το αποδεχτούμε, τότε το ολοκληρωτικό σύστημα έχει εγκατασταθεί. Όλες οι πράξεις του θα μπορούν να νομιμοποιηθούν είτε με την επίκληση στη Φυλή, είτε με τους νόμους της Ιστορίας. Ο ολοκληρωτισμός έχει απλές απαντήσεις για το παρελθόν, το παρόν και το μέλλον. Όπως χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρει, ο ολοκληρωτισμός «παντού όπου κατέκτησε την εξουσία, δημιούργησε εντελώς νέους πολιτικούς θεσμούς, κατέστρεψε όλες τις κοινωνικές, νομικές και πολιτικές παραδόσεις της χώρας. Δεν έχουν σημασία η συγκεκριμένη εθνική παράδοση ή η ειδική πνευματική πηγή της ιδεολογίας του»[4].
Ο Κάρλ Πόπερ, με τα έργα του Η ανοιχτή κοινωνία και οι εχθροί της[5], και Η ένδεια του ιστορικισμού[6], κατέδειξε ότι ο ολοκληρωτισμός είναι θεμελιωδώς ασύμβατος με τις αρχές της
ανοιχτής κοινωνίας των φιλελεύθερων δημοκρατιών λόγω της βεβαιότητας των οπαδών
του ότι η Ιστορία βαδίζει προς ένα προκαθορισμένο μέλλον, σύμφωνα με κανόνες τους οποίους ήδη γνωρίζουμε (οι σιδερένιοι νόμοι της Ιστορίας, κατά τον Στάλιν).

Ο Πόπερ, με εξαιρετικά διεισδυτικό τρόπο μιλάει «για το παραμύθι των οπαδών του ολοκληρωτισμού» και επισημαίνει ότι «μόνο η δημοκρατία παρέχει ένα θεσμικό πλαίσιο τέτοιο που να επιτρέπει την χωρίς βίαια μέσα μεταρρύθμιση και, έτσι, τη χρήση του λόγου στα πολιτικά ζητήματα»[7]. Υπογραμμίζει δε, ανιχνεύοντας τις ρίζες του ολοκληρωτισμού στη διδασκαλία του
Πλάτωνα, ότι «ο ολοκληρωτισμός δεν μπορεί να θεωρήσει καμιά κριτική ως φιλική, αφού κάθε κριτική μιας παρόμοιας αυθεντίας πρέπει να αμφισβητήσει την ίδια την αρχή της αυθεντίας»[8].

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό, και ανατριχιαστικό, το απόσπασμα της περιγραφής του Λέοναρντ από την επίσκεψη του υπουργού Εξωτερικών της ναζιστικής Γερμανίας στη Μόσχα, στις 23 Αυγούστου 1939, όπως παρατίθεται στο παρόν βιβλίο: «Το αεροδρόμιο της Μόσχας είχε στολιστεί πανηγυρικά με σημαίες, με τον αγκυλωτό σταυρό και σοβιετικές σημαίες. Μια ορχήστρα του Κόκκινου Στρατού έπαιζε τον ναζιστικό ύμνο κι αμέσως μετά τη Διεθνή. Την ημέρα εκείνη από τους κινηματογράφους και τα θέατρα της Μόσχας απαγορεύτηκαν όλες οι ταινίες και οι θεατρικές παραστάσεις με αντιναζιστικό χαρακτήρα… Η πρόποση του Στάλιν για τον Χίτλερ ήταν συγκινητική: “Μου
είναι γνωστό πόσο ο γερμανικός λαός αγαπάει τον Φύρερ του. Γι’ αυτό πίνω στην υγεία του”».

*Η ισοπέδωση του ατόμου*

Ο συγγραφέας εξετάζει αναλυτικά τη σχέση του σταλινισμού με τους ανθρώπους και επισημαίνει
τη συνειδητή ισοπέδωση του ατόμου που εμπεριέχει ο σταλινισμός ως ιδεολογία.
Συμπυκνώνει αυτή την αντίληψη στα λόγια ενός αντιπάλου του Στάλιν, που βίωσε σε όλη του τη
ζωή τη σταλινική θηριωδία και δολοφονήθηκε από αυτή, του Τρότσκι[9], το 1924: «Ο άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να έχει δίκαιο ενάντια στο κόμμα. Μπορεί να έχει δίκιο μόνο με το κόμμα και μέσω του κόμματος, αφού η ιστορία δεν δημιούργησε άλλο δρόμο για την πραγματοποίηση αυτού που είναι δίκαιο».

Αυτή η λογική της εξαφάνισης του ανθρώπου, της ενσωμάτωσής του και της διάλυσής του στους απρόσωπους μηχανισμούς του κόμματος και του κράτους περιγράφεται γλαφυρά από τον Λεωνίδα Χατζηπροδρομίδη με την περίπτωση του Πάβλικ Μοροζόφ (1918-1931), του νεαρού ήρωα της «οικοδόμησης του σοσιαλισμού», που λειτούργησε ως πρότυπο για τον νέο τύπο ανθρώπου που επαγγελόταν ο σταλινισμός: «Αυτός ο νεαρός πιονέρος κατάκτησε τη θλιβερή δόξα επειδή κατέδωσε τον πατέρα του ως “λαϊκό εχθρό” και μέλος μιας συνωμοσίας που οργάνωσαν οι κουλάκοι. Αυτή τη φοβερή πράξη –ο Π. Μοροζόφ για δεκαετίες προβαλλόταν ως πρότυπο στα σοβιετικά παιδιά– τη χρησιμοποίησε ο Στάλιν για να γκρεμίσει έναν διπλό μύθο. Πρώτα τον μύθο με τον οποίο η σοβιετική κοινωνία ταυτίζεται με την οικογένεια, στην οποία με την πρόοδο της Ιστορίας οι δεσμοί αίματος τώρα σημαίνουν πολύ λιγότερα από εκείνους που δημιουργούνται με την ενίσχυση του συστήματος. Στο όνομα αυτής της ιεραρχίας ο Π. Μοροζόφ όχι μόνο απορρίπτει αλλά και καταδικάζει τον φυσικό του πατέρα, αφού τον θεωρεί προδότη. Από την άλλη πλευρά, αυτό το παιδί-καταδότης δείχνει ποια είναι η πραγματική οικογένεια και ο πραγματικός πατέρας, γιατί κάθε οικογένεια πρέπει να έχει πατέρα. Αλλά εκείνος που προστατεύει τη μοίρα αυτής της οικογενειακής κοινωνίας είναι ο Στάλιν»[10]

Όπως περιγράφει ο συγγραφέας, «“το τρένο ξεκινάει από τη Βαρσοβία και θα φτάσει στη Μόσχα. Στην πορεία του μπορεί να πέσουν οι ρεβιζιονιστές, οι οπορτουνιστές και οι προδότες, αλλά το τρένο θα φτάσει στον προορισμό του”, μου έλεγε Έλληνας πρόσφυγας στην Πολωνία. Αυτή η εικόνα δείχνει τη σχέση ζωής και θανάτου, τη σύνδεση του ανθρώπου-κομμουνιστή με το
τρένο-κίνημα, από το οποίο αν πέσει κανείς δεν έχει νόημα η ζωή του. 

Αλλά δυστυχώς για τον πιστό, ούτε τρένο υπάρχει ούτε Μόσχα ως προορισμός – η Ιστορία ως απόλυτος κριτής τα χαρακτήρισε όλα ως μια τραγική αυταπάτη, γεμάτη αίμα, δάκρυα και αδικαίωτο πόνο».

*Ο «νέος τύπος ανθρώπου»: Ο φανατικός*

Αυτή η ισοπέδωση του ατόμου είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία πραγματικά ενός νέου τύπου ανθρώπου, που δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τις μεγαλοστομίες της σταλινικής ρητορείας. Πρόκειται για τον φανατικό, τον ιδεολογικά τυφλωμένο άνθρωπο, που ζει και αναπνέει μόνον στον περίκλειστο τόπο των βεβαιοτήτων του. Η περιγραφή του συγγραφέα είναι διαφωτιστική: «Ο φανατικός συγκινείται με οτιδήποτε αφορά την υπεράσπιση των στόχων του και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η καταστροφική του δραστηριότητα. Δεν τον συγκινούν η καταπίεση του σταλινισμού, το Γκουλάγκ, οι γελοιότητες του Κιμ Ιλ Σουνγκ ή η γενοκτονία του Πολ Ποτ. Όλα αυτά στον δικό του παραμορφωτικό καθρέφτη μπορούν να θεωρούνται αδυναμίες ή δυσάρεστες στιγμές στη νομοτελειακή πορεία για ένα ευτυχισμένο μέλλον. Η ιδεολογία του φανατικού είναι κλειστή για όλα τα άλλα ρεύματα, τα οποία θεωρεί εχθρικά. Αυτός απολαμβάνει τη σιγουριά της μοναξιάς,
τη βεβαιότητα του στόχου του, και έχει ένα πλήθος αμυντικών και επιθετικών λειτουργιών προκειμένου να μείνει αλώβητος. Εχθρός είναι κάθε άνθρωπος που δεν είναι μαζί μας, είτε από ιδιοτέλεια είτε από άγνοια».
Αυτή η νοοτροπία οδηγεί με τη σειρά της στην άρνηση της πραγματικότητας. Με τα λόγια
του συγγραφέα: «Γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα κατανόησης των γεγονότων; Γιατί αρνούνται πολλοί το Κατίν, τις εκκαθαρίσεις 1936-1939, τη συμφωνία Ρίμπεντροπ-Μολότοφ, γιατί βλέπουν στις ταινίες του Βάιντα ή στις Ζωές των άλλων πράκτορες του ιμπεριαλισμού; Γιατί η αλήθεια δεν τους αγγίζει, ενώ είναι τόσο ευαίσθητοι στις αδικίες που συμβαίνουν στον καπιταλισμό;

Επειδή η φανατική ιδεολογική πανοπλία τους δεν τους επιτρέπει να δουν όλη την εικόνα
της χειραγώγησης και του ολοκληρωτισμού και προστατεύουν τη δική τους οπτική
από κάθε κριτική. Αλλά μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι συμπλήρωμα της άλλης πλευράς
που τόσο αντιπαθούν, παραμένουν έρμαια του ολοκληρωτισμού και συνένοχοι στα
εγκλήματα. Αλήθεια γι’ αυτούς είναι η υποταγή στον στόχο του κόμματος ή της
πίστης τους, ψέμα είναι το αντίθετο της κομματικής αλήθειας.
Τα πράγματα απλοποιούνται και γίνονται κατανοητά από τον κοινό νου που έχει
καταργήσει και τα αισθητήρια όργανά του. Όλα οδηγούν στον στόχο που υποδεικνύει
ο μεγάλος ηγέτης του μοναδικού κόμματος. Αυτά που απομένουν είναι τα σκουπίδια
της Ιστορίας, την πορεία της οποίας τίποτε δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει».
Οι υμνητές του σταλινισμού και οι επικριτές του
Από τις σελίδες του βιβλίου παρελαύνουν μια σειρά από διανοούμενους που αδιαφόρησαν για τον τελικό στόχο του σταλινισμού το τίμημά τους σε ανθρώπινες ζωές και την ιστορική τραγωδία που εξελισσόταν μπροστά στα μάτια τους: Ο Μπέρτολντ Μπρεχτ, ο Γκέοργκ Λούκατς, ο Νίκος Καζαντζάκης, ο Γιάν Κοτ, ο Ερνστ Μπλοχ, ο Ζαν Πολ Σαρτρ είναι ενδεικτικές περιπτώσεις. Για τους περισσότερους από αυτούς ισχύει η διαπίστωση του Κολακόφσκι για τον Λούκατς, ότι «βρήκε στο κομμουνιστικό κόμμα εκείνο που έψαχναν πολλοί διανοούμενοι: την απόλυτη σιγουριά που αντιστέκεται σε όλα τα γεγονότα, τη θέση της ολικής στράτευσης που αντικαθιστά την κριτική και σβήνει την ανησυχία. Ο Λούκατς, ίσως, στον αιώνα μας ήταν η πιο ξεχωριστή
περίπτωση που μπορεί να αποκληθεί προδοσία της σκέψης από επαγγελματικά
κληθέντες ανθρώπους να τη χρησιμοποιούν».
Αλλά και στις ημέρες μας, αυτό το φαινόμενο συνεχίζεται. Όπως επισημαίνει ο συγγραφέας «αυτός είναι ο περιορισμός της αλήθειας από την ιδεολογική πίστη. “Φιλόσοφοι” που θαύμαζαν τους Κάρατζιτς-Μλάντιτς για το επίπεδό τους, δημοσιογράφοι που έπαιρναν συνεντεύξεις εγκωμιαστικές από τον εγκληματία Αρκάν, διανοούμενοι που εξέφραζαν την αλληλεγγύη τους στους Σέρβους και τους ενίσχυαν ώστε να δράσουν πιο αποτελεσματικά εναντίον των θυμάτων τους. Αυτή η οπτική είναι ένα σαφές παράδειγμα της ιδεολογικής λειτουργίας της μερικής αλήθειας. Αλλά η ηθική και η αλήθεια δεν μπορεί να τεμαχιστούν. Γιατί σ’ αυτή την προσπάθεια, η πρώτη γίνεται ανήθικη και η δεύτερη ψέμα …Η Αριστερά στην Ελλάδα δεν αναζήτησε στο σταλινικό παρελθόν της τις αιτίες της τραγωδίας της. Απλώς, ακόμη και τώρα, αναζητά στο περιθώριο των κατάλοιπων του σταλινισμού και σε διάφορες εκδοχές του (μαοϊσμός, λενινισμός, καστρισμός ή σε νεφελώδη κινηματικά πρότυπα) την ανατροπή του καπιταλισμού, αγνοώντας οποιαδήποτε ρεαλιστική προοπτική».
Σε αυτό το πανόραμα των υποστηρικτών, κατέχει εξέχουσα θέση ο μεταμοντέρνος φιλόσοφος-διασκεδαστής (σύμφωνα με τον χαρακτηρισμό του Έρικ Χομπσμπάουμ)[11]
Σλαβόι Ζίζεκ, στον οποίο ο συγγραφέας αφιερώνει ειδικό κεφάλαιο, προφανώς λόγω της επιρροής του στην εγχώρια ριζοσπαστική Aριστερά και όχι λόγω της πνευματικής του εμβέλειας. Ο συγγραφέας υποστηρίζει ότι «ο Ζίζεκ αποτελεί το σύμπτωμα μιας πνευματικής ρηχότητας όπου τα ευφυολογήματα και οι συνδυασμοί των ευρημάτων του προκαλούν τον ενθουσιασμό του ακροατηρίου που περιμένει ιστορική λύση απ’ τον ακούραστο και φλύαρο “φιλόσοφο”. Αλλοίμονο, εδώ έφτασε η Αριστερά να επιχειρηματολογεί… με τους όρχεις του Ζίζεκ!… Ο Ζίζεκ λειτουργεί ως “φιλόσοφος” του λαϊκισμού με τη βεβαιότητα που του δίνει η ιστορική ανευθυνότητα του
μαρξισμού-λενινισμού, δηλαδή του σταλινισμού». Η αιτία όλης αυτής της ρηχής ρητορείας, σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα, βρίσκεται στο γεγονός ότι «ο Ζίζεκ υιοθετεί αυτό που ο Μπαντιού αποκαλεί “αιώνια ιδέα του κομμουνισμού” ή αλλιώς τις κομμουνιστικές σταθερές στις τέσσερις θεμελιώδεις έννοιες που λειτουργούν από τον Πλάτωνα και τις μεσαιωνικές χιλιαστικές εξεγέρσεις μέχρι τον ιακωβινισμό, τον λενινισμό και τον μαοϊσμό· αυστηρή εξισωτική δικαιοσύνη, σωφρονιστική τρομοκρατία, πολιτικός βολονταρισμός και εμπιστοσύνη στο λαό…Τα είδαμε αυτά σε όλη τη διάρκεια του 20ού αιώνα, με τον Στάλιν και τις Λαϊκές Δημοκρατίες και τα Γκουλάγκ του, με τον Μάο και τον Πολ Ποτ. Σ’ αυτόν τον πολιτικό βολονταρισμό ο Ζίζεκ με τον Μπαντιού προσπαθούν κωμικοτραγικά να προσθέσουν και τον δικό τους “φιλοσοφικό” βολονταρισμό. Θα ήταν επικίνδυνη και ανεύθυνη η πρότασή τους αν την παίρναμε στα σοβαρά, αλλά απλώς απευθύνεται σε ένα κοινό που διασκεδάζει με την “επανάσταση”».
Παράλληλα, όμως, με τους υμνητές του, ο κομμουνισμός παράγει και στρατιές αντιφρονούντων.
Η εξήγηση του συγγραφέα είναι ότι «ο κομμουνισμός έχει αντιφρονούντες, γιατί ξεκινά από μια υπόσχεση παραδείσου επί της Γης, που στη συνέχεια διαλύεται. Η υπόσχεση για την απελευθέρωση της ανθρωπότητας, μέσω του προλεταριάτου, από την ταξική καταπίεση χιλιετηρίδων και η εγκατάλειψη αυτού του σχεδίου παράγει αντιφρονούντες, κυρίως στους κύκλους της διανόησης». Παραθέτει επίσης την ακόλουθη διεισδυτική παρατήρηση του Κολακόφσκι: «Έτσι ο κομμουνισμός, για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ιδίωμά του, σε σχέση με την μπουρζουαζία ήταν αναγκασμένος να φέρνει στον κόσμο τους νεκροθάφτες του. Στη διανοητική και ηθική κρίση η οποία τελικά οδήγησε την κομμουνιστική ιδεολογία στη διάλυση, ιδιαίτερο και, κυρίως, αποτελεσματικό ρόλο έπαιξαν οι πρώην κομμουνιστές ή αριστεροί σοσιαλιστές, οι οποίοι όχι μόνο γνώριζαν τους πολιτικούς και ψυχολογικούς μηχανισμούς του κομμουνισμού, αλλά και τους διεθνοποίησαν στον καιρό τους έχοντας εμπειρίαπου δύσκολα μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί. Κομμουνιστές ήταν ο Άρθουρ Κέστλερ, ο Ινάτσιο Σιλόνε, ο Μπόρις Σουβάριν, ο Μπέρτραμ Βολφ, και αριστερός σοσιαλιστής ο Όργουελ. Στην ιδεολογική αποσύνθεση των κομμουνιστικών κομμάτων η συμμετοχή των πρώην κομμουνιστών ήταν πολύ σημαντική, για ν’ αρχίσουμε από τον Μίλοβαν Τζίλας, ενώ στην Πολωνία υπάρχει ολόκληρη λεγεώνα όπως και στη Γαλλία».

*Μια αξιοσημείωτη εξαίρεση: Αντόνιο Γκράμσι*

Ίσως η πλέον διεισδυτική κριτική στη σταλινική τελεολογία και στους «σιδερένιους νόμους της ιστορίας» να περιέχεται στην εξής πρόταση, γραμμένη το 1917: «Η επανάσταση των Μπολσεβίκων υλοποιήθηκε με ιδεολογίες παρά με γεγονότα…Είναι η επανάσταση ενάντια στο Κεφάλαιο του Καρλ Μαρξ. Το Κεφάλαιο του Μαρξ ήταν στη Ρωσία το βιβλίο των αστών περισσότερο από ό,τι των προλεταρίων. Ήταν η κριτική απόδειξη της αναπόφευκτης αναγκαιότητας να σχηματιστεί μια αστική τάξη στη Ρωσία, να αρχίσει μια καπιταλιστική εποχή, να αρθρωθεί ένας πολιτισμός δυτικού τύπου πριν να μπορέσει το προλεταριάτο ούτε καν να σκεφτεί την εξέγερσή του, τις ταξικές του διεκδικήσεις, την επανάσταση του…Οι μπολσεβίκοι απαρνούμενοι τον Καρλ Μαρξ αποδεικνύουν με τη μαρτυρία της αναπτυσσόμενης δράσης των πραγματοποιημένων κατακτήσεων, ότι οι κανόνες του ιστορικού υλισμού δεν είναι τόσο σιδερένιοι όσο θα μπορούσαμε να σκεφτούμε και σκεφτήκαμε…Δεν σύνθεσαν πάνω στο έργο του Δασκάλου μια εξωτερική διδασκαλία, δογματικών και ασυζήτητων διαπιστώσεων»[12].
Όπως παρατηρεί ο Κολακόφσκι: «Ο Γκράμσι ήδη από το 1914 δεν αποδεχόταν τη δημοφιλή πίστη
ανάμεσα στους σοσιαλιστές για τη δράση των “ιστορικών νόμων που θα εξασφαλίσουν στην ανθρωπότητα το σοσιαλιστικό μέλλον” και δεν πίστευε στο φυσικό αναπόφευκτο της προόδου…Ο εισαγγελέας που κραύγασε στη δίκη του Γκράμσι ότι αυτός ο εγκέφαλος πρέπει να σταματήσει για είκοσι χρόνια, έκανε ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που σκόπευε. Αν ο Γκράμσι τα χρόνια του φασισμού τα περνούσε στο εξωτερικό, σίγουρα θα ήταν ένας από τους αποκηρυγμένους και αν ήταν βέβαια στη Μόσχα θα είχε δολοφονηθεί. Η φασιστική φυλακή τού εξασφάλισε την απομόνωση και ανάγκασε τον εγκέφαλό του να λειτουργήσει σε θεωρητικά πεδία. Από τα κείμενα της φυλακής παρουσιάζεται μια προσπάθεια μαρξιστικής φιλοσοφίας της κουλτούρας, στην οποία δεν μπορούμε να αρνηθούμε την αυτονομία και την ευρύτητα των απόψεων…Μπορούμε να πούμε ελεύθερα ότι ο Γκράμσι δημιούργησε το ιδεολογικό έμβρυο του εναλλακτικού κομμουνισμού, ο οποίος ποτέ δεν υπήρξε ούτε ως πολιτικό κόμμα, ούτε ως κράτος».
Χρωστάμε στον Αντόνιο Γκράμσι την πλέον στερεή αντίκρουση των δύο θεμελιωδών θέσεων του
μαρξισμού και του σταλινισμού. Στη βεβαιότητα για τον ρόλο της βίας ως μαμής της ιστορίας, ο Γκράμσι αντιπαραθέτει την έννοια της ηγεμονίας. Ο Αντόνιο Γκράμσι, επισημαίνει την ανάγκη, πριν από κάθε απόπειρα κατάληψης της εξουσίας, για την «πολιτική ηγεμονία, που είναι το
σημείο επαφής ανάμεσα στην “κοινωνία των πολιτών” και την “πολιτική κοινωνία”, ανάμεσα στη συγκατάθεση και τη βία»[13].
Στην ιστορικιστική τελεολογία του αναπόφευκτου της επικράτησης του κομμουνισμού, ο Γκράμσι αντιτείνει την ανάγκη για έναν πόλεμο θέσεων και όχι πόλεμο κινήσεων, αρνούμενος τη μοιρολατρία και τον μηχανιστικό ιστορικό ντετερμινισμό[14].
Μελαγχολικός επίλογος
Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ μια σοβαρή θεωρητική συζήτηση για τα θέματα που θίγει το βιβλίο του Λεωνίδα Χατζηπροδρομίδη. Είναι άλλωστε χαρακτηριστικό ότι τα περισσότερα από τα βιβλία των κορυφαίων θεωρητικών που παρουσιάζει ο συγγραφέας δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά, με εξαίρεση τα βιβλία του Ζίζεκ.
Το σταλινικό φαινόμενο διαπότισε βαθιά την ελληνική Αριστερά, όχι μόνον ως προς τις προσεγγίσεις του και τις πολιτικές του απολήξεις, αλλά κυρίως ως τρόπος σκέψης,
ως μέθοδος διανοητικής προσέγγισης. Η ελληνική Αριστερά, στην πλειοψηφία της, βολεύτηκε στη διανοητική νωθρότητα που προκαλούν οι απόλυτες βεβαιότητες και ο δογματικός τρόπος σκέψης. Διαπαιδαγώγησε γενιές με αυτά τα διανοητικά εφόδια και δημιούργησε τον κατάλληλο βιότοπο για την καθολική επικράτηση του λαϊκισμού στην ελληνική κοινωνία. Ακόμα και όταν ο λαϊκισμός συνάντησε τον εθνικισμό, προκαλώντας την τερατογένεση του εθνικολαϊκισμού, προσχώρησε με προθυμία, στο όνομα του «λαού», τον οποίο φαντασιώνεται ότι εκπροσωπεί αποκλειστικά.
Με τα λόγια του συγγραφέα, «η Αριστερά στην Ελλάδα δεν αναζήτησε στο σταλινικό παρελθόν της τις αιτίες της τραγωδίας της. Απλώς, ακόμη και τώρα, αναζητά στο περιθώριο των κατάλοιπων του σταλινισμού και σε διάφορες εκδοχές του (μαοϊσμός, λενινισμός, καστρισμός ή σε νεφελώδη κινηματικά πρότυπα) την ανατροπή του καπιταλισμού, αγνοώντας οποιαδήποτε ρεαλιστική προοπτική».


----------



## panadeli (Dec 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Δηλαδή, επειδή δεν έχω πληροφόρηση για τη Β. Κορέα δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν ένα δημοσίευμα είναι κατασκευασμένο;



Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι υιοθετείς με περισσή ευκολία την άποψη της μιας πλευράς (η οποία πλευρά είναι παρεμπιπτόντως και μακράν η πιο σκοταδιστική). 
Τις επιφυλάξεις σου δεν τις κρατάς απέναντι στην ιστορία που σου σερβίρει ένα καθεστώς που απαγορεύει την ελεύθερη δημοσιογραφία, αλλά απέναντι στους δυτικούς δημοσιογράφους, οι οποίοι, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, είναι a priori υστερόβουλοι. Εγώ δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου ότι υπάρχουν στη Δύση υστερόβουλοι δημοσιογράφοι, ικανοί να κατασκευάσουν ειδήσεις για προπαγανδιστικούς σκοπούς. Δεν αμφιβάλλω όμως επίσης και ότι ένα καθεστώς που κρατάει κλειστά τα σύνορά του και καταπιέζει τον λαό του θα σερβίρει στον κόσμο ψευδείς ειδήσεις. Αν λοιπόν μια ιστορία δεν φαίνεται να διασταυρώνεται επαρκώς, προτιμώ να την αφήσω ασχολίαστη. Δεν θα τη χάψω αμάσητη, αλλά ούτε θα βγω να καταγγείλω ότι πρόκειται για ψέματα.
Εσύ, αντιθέτως, κάνεις με μεγάλη ευκολία το δεύτερο.



anef said:


> Ο Ρ., από την άλλη, σχολιάζει αυτό που κρίνει ότι τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή πρέπει να σχολιαστεί από τη σκοπιά των συμφερόντων αυτών που εκπροσωπεί.



Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς λέω κι εγώ. Ο Ριζοσπάστης *δεν* κρίνει άξιο σχολιασμού το γεγονός της συνοπτικής εκτέλεσης ενός υψηλόβαθμου βορειοκορεάτη αξιωματούχου, αλλά αντιθέτως σχολιάζει δηκτικά την και καλά ύποπτη ανυσηχία της Νότιας Κορέας για πιθανή κλιμάκωση στην περιοχή (από μια χώρα, παρεμπιπτόντως, που λίγους μήνες νωρίτερα την απειλούσε με πυρηνικό πόλεμο!). Εντυπωσιακό, δεν είναι;

Όσο για τις αποστάσεις που και καλά κρατάει το ΚΚΕ από την οικογενειοκρατία της Βόρειας Κορέας, να τις χαρώ εγώ τις αποστάσεις:

Συλλυπητήριο για το θάνατο του Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ

Η ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ απέστειλε στην ΚΕ του Κόμματος Εργατών Κορέας το ακόλουθο συλλυπητήριο μήνυμα για το θάνατο του Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ:

«Η Κεντρική Επιτροπή του ΚΚΕ εκφράζει τα θερμά της συλλυπητήρια στην ΚΕ του Κόμματος Εργατών Κορέας, στην ηγεσία της ΛΔ Κορέας και στο λαό της για το θάνατο του Κιμ Γιονγκ Ιλ, Γενικού Γραμματέα του Κόμματος Εργατών Κορέας.

Ο λαός της ΛΔ Κορέας έχει δικαίωμα να προχωρήσει στο δρόμο ανάπτυξης που έχει επιλέξει ενάντια στις κάθε λογής ιμπεριαλιστικές παρεμβάσεις στο εσωτερικό της χώρας.

Η υπεράσπιση του δικαιώματος αυτού έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία σήμερα που καιροφυλακτούν οι ιμπεριαλιστικές δυνάμεις, εντείνουν την επιθετικότητα και πληθαίνουν τους τυχοδιωκτισμούς τους κατά της ΛΔ Κορέας.

Το ΚΚΕ αντιτάσσεται στα σχέδια αυτά. Στέκεται αλληλέγγυο με τον αντιιμπεριαλιστικό αγώνα του Κόμματος Εργατών Κορέας και του κορεάτικου λαού».

Αλλά το είπες παραπάνω. Τα συμφέροντα που εκπροσωπεί ο Ριζοσπάστης τον κάνουν να συνταχθεί με ένα σκοταδιστικό και απάνθρωπο καθεστώς. Δεδομένου ότι γράφεις παραπάνω ότι πρόκειται για ένα καθεστώς που δεν σου αρέσει "καθόλου μα καθόλου", θα περίμενα η στάση του Ριζοσπάστη να σε ενοχλούσε. Σε ενοχλεί;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 14, 2013)

Για να μη νιώθει μόνη της η anef, η πληροφόρησή μας για τη Β. Κορέα (όσον αφορά την οποία κι εγώ αποτάσσομαι κλπ., μια και θεωρείται προαπαιτούμενο) είναι εμφανώς γεμάτη με κατασκευασμένες μούφες, όπως αυτή με την «πορνοταινία με την τραγουδίστρια ερωμένη του Κιμ Ιλ Τάδε που εκτελέστηκε». Δεν χρειάζεται καν να ψάξει κανείς (κάποιοι το έκαναν), λίγη κοινή λογική χρειάζεται για να ξεχωρίσουμε τι είναι πιστευτό και τι όχι, νομίζω. Σαν εκείνα τα δημοσιεύματα του Βήματος το '88 ή '89 για τις έρευνες ιστορικών σύμφωνα με τις οποίες τα κεφάλια των θυμάτων του Στάλιν στέλνονταν στον πατερούλη, ο οποίος τρυπούσε τα μάτια τους με καρφίτσες (δεν κάνω πλάκα, το είχα διαβάσει με τα ματάκια μου...).

Δύο παρατηρήσεις στο κείμενο του Παπασαραντόπουλου που παράθεσε η Μπέρνι: πρώτον, εντελώς παραπλανητικό (στα όρια του συνειδητά παραπλανητικού) να τοποθετείται ο Καζαντζάκης μαζί με τον Μπρεχτ ή τον Λούκατς στους υμνητές του κομμουνισμού. Δεύτερον, χρόνια ακούω για τους αριστερούς ή ξερωγώ κομμουνιστές που ύμνησαν τον Κάραζιτς και τον Μλάντιτς. Ποιοι είναι όμως αυτοί; Μη μου πείτε τον Ζουράρι! Και το κυριότερο, έχω την αίσθηση ότι όσοι αντιτάχθηκαν στους κτηνώδεις βομβαρδισμούς της Γιουγκοσλαβίας τσουβαλιάζονται συλλήβδην ακόμα και σήμερα στους Μιλοσεβιτσικούς. Μαζί με τον Κωνσταντίνο Μητσοτάκη, δηλαδή.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 14, 2013)

Δύτη, αν οι μόνες ενστάσεις σου στο κείμενο του Παπασαραντόπουλου είναι αυτές, μάλλον και ο ίδιος θα χαιρόταν.

"Στο "Μεριντιέν", όπου έμενε ο Σερβοβόσνιος ηγέτης, παρήλασαν πολλοί πολιτικοί και επιχειρηματίες. "Εκείνο που εντυπωσίασε περισσότερο τον Κάρατζιτς", μας λέει ο Α. Μουσιώνης που ήταν παρών στις συναντήσεις, "ήταν η άγνοια των Ελλήνων πολιτικών για τη Γιουγκοσλαβία. Η πιο τραγική εμπειρία ήταν η συνάντησή του με την Αλέκα Παπαρήγα που δεν φαινόταν να γνωρίζει για ποιο λόγο είχε έρθει. Ο ίδιος ο Κάρατζιτς ήταν τρομερά αμήχανος και δεν ήξερε τι να πει... είχε κοκκινίσει και ντρεπόταν. Και η Παπαρήγα όπως και ο Παπανδρέου επέμενε να τον αποκαλεί "σύντροφο" και να τον θεωρεί κομμουνιστή, κάτι που τον έφερνε σε εξαιρετικά αμήχανη θέση".

Ένα πολύ μικρό δείγμα, εκ του προχείρου, από το βιβλίο του Τ. Μίχα Ανίερη Συμμαχία. Αν θέλεις, μπορώ να σου αντιγράψω κι άλλα. Όμως, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου -και το βιβλίο μάλλον φαίνεται να το επιβεβαιώνει- οι μόνοι που αντιτάχτηκαν στην επίσκεψη του Κάρατζιτς ήταν τα μέλη της ΟΑΚΚΕ, και συνελήφθησαν, μάλιστα, επειδή κολλούσαν αφίσες που έγραφαν Έξω ο χασάπης Κάραζιτς από την Ελλάδα. Κατά τ' άλλα, ΓΣΕΕ, ΑΔΕΔΥ, ΠΑΣΕΓΕΣ, διάφοροι άλλοι φορείς από κοινού με την εκκλησία της Ελλάδας διοργάνωναν γιορτές και πανηγύρια προς τιμήν του.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 14, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται καν να ψάξει κανείς (κάποιοι το έκαναν), λίγη κοινή λογική χρειάζεται για να ξεχωρίσουμε τι είναι πιστευτό και τι όχι, νομίζω.



Είμαι σίγουρος ότι και στη ναζιστική Γερμανία θα υπήρχαν πολλοί οι οποίοι θα θεωρούσαν μη πιστευτές τις φήμες για τους θαλάμους αερίων και τα κρεματόρια. Μα είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να συμβαίνουν τέτοια πράγματα; Κι όμως συνέβαιναν. Μετά τον πόλεμο φαινόταν απίστευτο οι Γερμανοί να μην ήξεραν. Κι όμως, μπορεί να μην ήξεραν. Ή να είχαν ακούσει φήμες και να τους φαίνονταν απίστευτες. Όταν δεν υπάρχει επαρκής πληροφόρηση, η κοινή λογική είναι άχρηστη.

Προσωπικά, δεν έχω καμία δυσκολία να πιστέψω ότι ο Κιμ πράγματι εκτέλεσε την πρώην γκόμενά του και στη συνέχεια το κουκούλωσε. Ούτε έχω δυσκολία να πιστέψω ότι κάποιος υστερόβουλος δημοσιογράφος κατασκεύασε την είδηση. Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο εξαρχής δεν πήρα θέση, ούτε παίρνω και τώρα. Αυτό για το οποίο όντως παίρνω θέση είναι το καθεστώς της Βόρειας Κορέας καθεαυτό, το οποίο βρίσκω από κάθε άποψη εφιαλτικό. Και δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει το γεγονός ότι ο αντιδυτικισμός ορισμένων τους κάνει να συνταχθούν με ένα από τα πιο απάνθρωπα καθεστώτα που υπάρχουν σήμερα στον πλανήτη.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 14, 2013)

ΟΚ, μπορεί να θυμάμαι λάθος όσον αφορά τον Κάρατζιτς, αν και έχω την αίσθηση ότι σιωπηρά άλλαξε γρήγορα στάση η Παπαρήγα αν την είχε ποτέ (όπως για παράδειγμα η σπασμωδική συνεργασία με τον Ζουράρι ξεχάστηκε σα να μην υπήρξε. Είναι κι αυτό ένα είδος αυτοκριτικής). Ακόμα και ο (...) Μίχας, στην πραγματικότητα, γράφει για _άγνοια των Ελλήνων πολιτικών για τη Γιουγκοσλαβία_ --δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο με το παράθεμα του Παπασαραντόπουλου. Το θυμίζω:


> θαύμαζαν τους Κάρατζιτς-Μλάντιτς για το επίπεδό τους, δημοσιογράφοι που έπαιρναν συνεντεύξεις εγκωμιαστικές από τον εγκληματία Αρκάν, διανοούμενοι που εξέφραζαν την αλληλεγγύη τους στους Σέρβους και τους ενίσχυαν ώστε να δράσουν πιο αποτελεσματικά εναντίον των θυμάτων τους


 Εγώ άλλους θυμάμαι να κάνουν τεμενάδες στον Μιλόσεβιτς, ωστόσο, αλλά είπαμε για τη μνήμη μου --και άλλους θυμάμαι επίσης να υμνολογούν τα νατοϊκά στελθ λες και ήταν, ξερωγώ, τα τανκς της Πράγας, ας μη στείλω όμως τη μπάλα στην εξέδρα.

Και όχι, φυσικά και δεν είναι αυτές οι μόνες μου ενστάσεις στο κείμενο. Ίσως επανέλθω μετά τη μαγειρική.


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2013)

Επειδή το όνομά μου αναφέρθηκε επανειλημμένα, να θυμίσω με ποιον τρόπο προλόγισα την πληροφορία περί εκτέλεσης κλπ.:



Costas said:


> ...και διεθνοσταλινικά: η παρακάτω είδηση *δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί*, κυκλοφορεί όμως ευρέως κυρίως στον διεθνή δεξιό Τύπο, πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκε δε σε μια συντηρητική νοτιοκορεάτικη εφημερίδα, την JoongAng Ilbo. Εδώ διαβάζετε το σχετικό άρθρο τής (φιλικής προς το Πεκίνο, σύμφωνα με το επόμενο λινκ της Wikipedia) South China Morning Post, του Χονγκ Κονγκ:
> 
> North Korea publicly executed around 80 people earlier this month, many for watching smuggled South Korean TV shows, a South Korean newspaper reported on Monday.
> The conservative _JoongAng Ilbo_ cited a single, unidentified source, but at least one North Korean defector group said it had heard rumours that lent credibility to the front-page report.
> The source, said to be “familiar” with the North’s internal affairs and recently returned from the country, said the executions were carried out in seven cities on November 3. (...) Last year, four defectors who had been repatriated from China were publicly executed.



Μιλάμε για όργιο παραπληροφόρησης από μέρους μου ["δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί", "στον διεθνή δεξιό Τύπο", "σε μια συντηρητική νοτιοκορεάτικη εφημερίδα", "της φιλικής προς το Πεκίνο South China Morning Post"], και για καταπιωμένη αμάσητη είδηση από μέρους της εφημερίδας που διάλεξα να τσιτάρω! ["a South Korean newspaper reported", "The conservative JoongAng Ilbo cited a single, unidentified source", "at least one North Korean defector group said it had heard rumours that lent credibility to the front-page report"]

Νά και το κυκλικό επιχείρημα του ΚΚΕ:


Costas said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, παραθέτω εδώ τα τελευταία λεπτά της ομιλίας της Αλέκας Παπαρήγα κατά τη διαδικασία της ψήφου δυσπιστίας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, στις 10 Νοεμβρίου (18.17):
> Και κοιτάξτε να δείτε, έχουμε βγάλει πολλά συμπεράσματα από το σοσιαλισμό που οικοδομήθηκε. Όταν ο σοσιαλισμός, για διάφορους λόγους, που έδειξε την υπεροχή του, μιμήθηκε τις νεοτερικές ιδέες της αγοράς, τότε έπαψε να είναι σοσιαλισμός. Και δυστυχώς ανατράπηκε, από τα μέσα βεβαίως. Και δεν ανατράπηκε με λαϊκή επανάσταση· ανατράπηκε απ’ τα πάνω. Γιατί αν είχε γίνει μια επανάσταση απ’ τα κάτω… Δεν ανατράπηκε… Ε, αυτά τα συμπεράσματα τα ‘χουμε βγάλει, και δεν σκοπεύουμε να δώσουμε χέρι βοήθειας, ούτε βεβαίως στα γνωστά παραδοσιακά αστικά κόμματα, σε καμία περίπτωση, αλλά ούτε και στις ιμιτασιόν λύσεις.
> 
> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μεταναστεύσει στη Β. Κορέα η...αμίμητη κομουνίστρια, να περάσει τα γερατειά της σε μια γνήσια σοσιαλιστική χώρα, που δεν "μιμείται τις νεοτερικές ιδέες της αγοράς" και που μάλλον απίθανο να ανατραπεί από μια λαϊκή επανάσταση απ' τα κάτω· γιατί στην Κούβα έχουν αρχίσει και μας τα χαλάνε τώρα τελευταία οι απ' τα πάνω.



Αν δεν ανατραπούν απ' τα κάτω, πά' να πει είναι καλά (όπως π.χ. η δικτατορία του Φράνκο, του Ιωαννίδη, του Μεταξά). Αν ανατραπούν απ' τα μέσα (Γκορμπατσόφ), πά' να πει είναι κακά, είναι "αντεπανάσταση". Εν αμφιβολία, στέλνουμε τα τανκς, ώστε να μπορούμε να πούμε πως δεν ανατράπηκαν ούτε απ' τα κάτω (Αν. Γερμανία, Ουγγαρία, Πολωνία) ούτε απ' τα μέσα (Τσεχοσλοβακία). Με λίγα λόγια, ω Αγία Καταστολή!

Και νά ποια είναι η σύνδεση Β. Κορέας και ΚΚΕ:


Costas said:


> το ΚΚΕ είναι ανοιχτά και θαρραλέα, με καμάρι θα έλεγα, ένα σταλινικό, και μάλιστα ένα σταλινιστικό, κόμμα. Το λένε οι επίσημες θέσεις του, οι αναρτημένες στον ιστότοπό του, το είπε και προχτές η πρώην γ.γ. του και νυν πρόεδρος της κοινοβουλευτικής του ομάδας, γι' αυτό και έβαλα το παράθεμα. Η Βόρεια Κορέα είναι μια χώρα σταλινική ως προς το σύστημά της, όσο σταλινική μπορεί να είναι μια χώρα στο παγκοσμιοποιημένο 2013. Η δε ΕΣΣΔ είναι η μήτρα του σταλινισμού, η γεννήτοράς του. Άρα για μένα η σύνδεση ΕΣΣΔ-Β. Κορέας-ΚΚΕ είναι αυταπόδεικτη (...)



Όσο για τις περίφημες αποστάσεις που τηρεί το ΚΚΕ από το καθεστώς της Β. Κορέας, τις ανέδειξε εναργώς το συλλυπητήριο τηλεγράφημα που παρέθεσε ο Panadeli.

Είναι φανερό ότι το ΚΚΕ, παρά την κριτική του στις παρεκκλίσεις της οικογενειοκρατίας, υποστηρίζει το βορειοκορεατικό *καθεστώς*, γιατί, σε αντίθεση με τους εθελοτυφλούντες, θεωρεί -δικαίως- αυτονόητη τη συγγένεια όλων των κομουνιστικών καθεστώτων, παρά τις διαφορές τους, και επίσης γιατί "ένας είναι ο εχθρός, ο [δυτικός] ιμπεριαλισμός", κι όλα τ' άλλα, ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και άλλες τέτοιες μπούρδες που είναι καλές για να κάνει ζύμωση στους χρήσιμους ηλίθιους φιλελεύθερους των καπιταλιστικών χωρών, είναι απλώς ένα ευτελές "εποικοδόμημα" που ενδιαφέρει ελάχιστα, όταν το μείζον, η οικονομική "βάση", έχει αλλάξει. Οι ίδιοι αυτοί εθελοτυφλούντες, οι οποίοι δεν μπορούν να δουν ποια είναι η σχέση Λένιν-Τρότσκι-Στάλιν-ΕΣΣΔ-ΛΔΚ-Β. Κορέας-ΚΚΕ και λοιπών λενινιστικών περιτριμμάτων, ξαναποκτούν την όρασή τους όταν είναι να χλευάσουν και να καταδικάσουν τις ποικίλες εκφάνσεις του καπιταλισμού (νεοφιλελεύθερη-σοσιαλδημοκρατική-φασιστική...) ως παραλλαγές του ίδιου βασικά μοτίβου ταξικής κυριαρχίας της μπουρζουαζίας και των πολυεθνικών. Πανόπτες στη μια περίπτωση, τυφλοί στην άλλη· στη μια περίπτωση αναγνωρίζουν πενακάθαρα το δάσος, στην άλλη βλέπουν μόνο τα δέντρα· δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, παρ' όλες τις ομοιότητες, σεβόμενος τις ενστάσεις (όχι την κριτική περί "λαθροχειρίας ολκής"), άνοιξα διαφορετικό νήμα, τα Ολοκληρωτικά, για τις εκτός ΕΣΣΔ εκφάνσεις του κομουνισμού, και μάλιστα τις εκτός Ευρώπης, όπου και αναδημοσιεύω μιαν ερμηνεία για την εκτέλεση του συζύγου της θείας του σημερινού ηγέτη της Λαοκρατικής Δημοκρατίας της Κορέας (5 γενικές!), ο οποίος, σε γνήσιο σταλινικό-ολοκληρωτικό στιλ (τι να κάνουμε;), In December 2013, he was abruptly accused of being a counter-revolutionary, stripped of all his posts and expelled from the Workers' Party of Korea (WPK). _Damnatio memoriae_ was applied, with his photos retroactively removed from official media and his image digitally removed from photos with other Korean leaders. On 13 December, North Korea state media announced he had been executed. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2013)

Τα του αντιιμπεριαλιστικού τηλεγραφήματος τα είχαμε πει κι εδώ, να θυμίσω.


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## anef (Dec 14, 2013)

Λαθροχειριών και αντικομμουνιστικών παραληρημάτων συνέχεια, όχι ότι περίμενα τίποτα καλύτερο. Πού μιλάει ή υπονοεί οτιδήποτε για «παρεκκλίσεις» οικογενειοκρατίας η ανακοίνωση ΚΚΕ; Πουθενά, αλλά μπορούμε άνετα να το πούμε, γιατί...αυτό θα ήθελε να πει. Πού βρίσκεται η κυκλικότητα στο «επιχείρημα» (για ποιο πράγμα; ) της Παπαρήγα; Πουθενά, αλλά δεν πειράζει, το φτιάχνουμε εμείς κυκλικό για έξτρα αντικομμουνιστικό φλέιβορ. Τι σχέση έχουν οι πολιτικές εκφάνσεις ενός οικονομικού συστήματος με τη σύγκριση ατόμων, χωρών και κομμάτων που μάλιστα δεν κυβέρνησαν και ποτέ -όλα, γραβάτες-σώβρακα ατάκτως ερριμμένα; Καμία, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Η επιστολή του ΚΚΕ, η επιστολή του ΚΚΕ! Τι να πω; Ζητείται επιχείρημα με αρχή-μέση-τέλος.

@palavra: Ναι, αυτό το απόσπασμα εννοώ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2013)

Ένα άρθρο που διάβασα, μεταφρασμένο από τα ρωσικά, λέει: Gay in the Gulag


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2013)

Η ανακοίνωση του ΚΚΕ, με τα έντονα δικά μου:

Είναι προφανές ότι για το ΚΚΕ η «οικογενειοκρατία» , η διαδοχή δηλαδή σε κομματικές και κρατικές θέσεις με κριτήριο την συγγένεια, *δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αντίληψη του* για την συμμετοχή των εργαζόμενων μαζών στην εργατική εξουσία, τον εργατικό έλεγχο και το ρόλο του Κόμματος στη σοσιαλιστική οικοδόμηση.

Είναι ξένη και με την πρακτική του ως Κόμμα στην πολιτική που ακολουθεί για την ανάδειξη και διάταξη των στελεχών του γεγονός που έχει αποδείξει σε όλη την ιστορική του πορεία. Ποτέ κανένα στέλεχος του δεν αναδείχθηκε με βάση οικογενειακά ή συγγενικά κριτήρια.

Αυτές είναι *πρακτικές που ταιριάζουν στα αστικά πολιτικά κόμματα* είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι οι ίδιες πολιτικές οικογένειες της αστικής τάξης όπως οι Παπανδρέου, οι Καραμανλήδες, οι Μητσοτάκηδες κυριαρχούν στην αστική πολιτική για πάνω από μισό αιώνα

Αυτα τα «ξεχνάνε» οι διάφοροι αστοί κονδυλοφόροι που βρίσκουν ευκαιρία να διακωμωδήσουν την εργατική εξουσία αξιοποιώντας φαινόμενα που είναι *αταίριαστα με τις αρχές της*.

Μιλάει δηλαδή σαφώς για πρακτικές αταίριαστες με τη φύση τού κατά τα άλλα καλού και άγιου καθεστώτος, άρα για παρεκκλίσεις.

Η κυκλικότητα του επιχειρήματος της Παπαρήγα είναι η εξής: ο "σοσιαλισμός" δεν ανατράπηκε από τα κάτω, γιατί αν είχε ανατραπεί από τα κάτω τότε θα παραδεχόμασταν το λάθος μας. Δεν ανατράπηκε όμως απ' τα κάτω γιατί εμείς κάθε προσπάθεια ανατροπής του απ' τα κάτω την καταγγείλαμε ως αντεπαναστατική και την καταστείλαμε με κάθε τρόπο, από τα πρώτα κιόλας στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης του 1918 ως το τέλος, οπότε αποδείξαμε αυτό που θέλαμε. Το ίδιο επιχείρημα θα μπορούσε να επικαλεστεί κάθε πετυχημένη στα κατασταλτικά της μέτρα δικτατορία, ότι δηλ. δεν ανατράπηκε απ' τα κάτω.

Χρειάζεται να κυβερνήσει η Χρυσή Αυγή για να τη συγκρίνω με το ναζισμό;

Λαθροχειρίες, παραληρήματα, φλέιβορ, γραβάτες, σώβρακα...και εις ανώτερα ως προς το ύφος! Εγώ περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 15, 2013)

anef said:


> Η επιστολή του ΚΚΕ, η επιστολή του ΚΚΕ! Τι να πω; Ζητείται επιχείρημα με αρχή-μέση-τέλος.



Συγγνώμη, επιχείρημα είναι αυτό; Κατηγορείς τον άλλον ότι δεν έχει επιχειρήματα, και το μόνο που βρίσκεις εσύ να πεις είναι "Η επιστολή του ΚΚΕ, η επιστολή του ΚΚΕ!"; 
Δηλαδή, όταν σου παραθέτουν ένα δημοσίευμα από μια δυτική πηγή βγαίνεις και καταγγέλλεις ότι είναι πλαστό, και όταν το δημοσίευμα προέρχεται από το ίδιο το ΚΚΕ δεν καταδέχεσαι να απαντήσεις;

Τέλος πάντων, για να μην σε αδικώ, έγραψες παραπάνω ότι ο Ριζοσπάστης υιοθετεί την οπτική που υιοθετεί επειδή εκπροσωπεί συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα, και προφανώς θεωρεί ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό τα εκπροσωπεί καλύτερα. Αυτό είναι ακριβές και σε συγχαίρω που το παραδέχεσαι ανοιχτά. Το ερώτημά μου όμως παραμένει (#52): Τα συμφέροντα που προσπαθεί ο Ριζοσπάστης να υπηρετήσει τον κάνουν να συνταχθεί με ένα καθεστώς που λες ότι δεν σου αρέσει "καθόλου μα καθόλου". Δεν σε ενοχλεί αυτό;


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2013)

Στο (γαλλόφωνο) σάιτ του Philippe Sollers βρήκα μια ωραία σελίδα για την υπόθεση του πορτρέτου του Στάλιν από τον Πικάσσο για το θάνατο του αυτοκράτορα, το 1953. Έχει μάλιστα ενδιαφέρον ότι το πορτρέτο αυτό (βασισμένο σε νεανική φωτογραφία του Στάλιν) μοιάζει με έργο του Κόντογλου.

Η σελίδα έχει κάμποσο υλικό, ας πούμε μια ταινία φτιαγμένη από τους "εργαζόμενους του κινηματογράφου" για τα 70ά γενέθλια του Στάλιν σε κείμενα και ανάγνωση του Πωλ Ελυάρ, την Ωδή στον Στάλιν του ιδίου, κ.ά.

Υπάρχει και κάτι που με ικανοποίησε πολύ: η επιβεβαίωση δια στόματος κανενός λιγότερου από τον Πικάσσο της πεποίθησής μου (και της απορίας μου γι' αυτό) ότι τα πέη των αρχαιοελληνικών αγαλμάτων (εκτός από τους σάτυρους, φυσικά) είναι πολύ μικρά. Έχω αναρωτηθεί και ρωτήσει διάφορους πάνω στους λόγους αυτού του φαινομένου και απάντηση δεν έχω λάβει (εκτός από την αποστομωτική, από αρχαιολογίνα, ότι δεν είναι μικρά...) Όμως ο Πικάσσο μιλάει για ένα μικρό zizi grec （αναφερόμενος στην υπόθεση εργασίας να έφτιαχνε έναν γυμνό Στάλιν).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 17, 2013)

Size mattered not στην αρχαιότητα, σε Έλληνες και Ρωμαίους. Το μέγεθος δεν συνδεόταν με την αυτεπιβεβαίωση του ανδρισμού. Οι υπερμεγέθεις φαλλοί είχαν πολλές χρήσεις στην αναπαραστατική τέχνη: άλλοτε αποτροπαϊκές, άλλοτε χιουμοριστικές, άλλοτε υποτιμητικές, πάντως όταν δεν αφορούσαν ημιθεϊκές μορφές συνήθως συνδέονταν με βαρβάρους και δούλους, οπότε το μεγάλο μέγεθος δεν συνάδει με την υψηλή κοινωνική θέση όσων παριστάνονται στα αγάλματα.

[Edit: Κάπου εδώ θα έπρεπε να βάλω βιβλιογραφία, αλλά παρότι διάβαζα πρόσφατα μια σχετική μελέτη δεν θυμάμαι τα στοιχεία. Το θέμα πάντως σχολιάζει και ο Kenneth Dover στο παλιό Greek Homosexuality]


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, και αν θυμηθείς τα στοιχεία ακόμα καλύτερα. Ωστόσο εγώ δεν περίμενα υπερμεγέθεις φαλλούς, απλώς να μην είναι υπομεγέθεις.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2013)

...
Could it have something to do with the fact that the... the nail that sticks out gets hammered down?


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Dec 17, 2013)

Στη Γαλλία υπάρχουν ακόμα rues Staline, όπως στο χωριουδάκι Essomes-sur-Marne. Εδώ, κάποιος έχει μαζέψει και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα πρόσωπα σε ένα χάρτη. Αλλά και rues Lénine ένα σωρό, και Stalin Road στην Αγγλία, στο Κόλτσεστερ και το Τσάταμ.


----------



## Costas (Dec 21, 2013)

Μου άρεσε η έκφραση:
Successive generations of starry-eyed people in the west were enchanted by the Soviet myth, and then disenchanted by what Malcolm Muggeridge sarcastically called "the left's stations of the cross": the Molotov-Ribbentrop pact in 1939; the Czech putsch in 1948; the suppression of Hungary in 1956.
(The Guardian)


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Απορία ψάλτου, βηξ, μεν:

_*Εδώ δεν έχουμε μια θετική, αλλά μια αρνητική θεώρηση: τι δεν είναι ο κομμουνισμός, πώς δεν πρέπει να τον βλέπουμε. Πιστεύεις ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον ορίσουμε θετικά, να ονοματίσουμε μερικά θεμελιώδη στοιχεία μιας κομμουνιστικής κοινωνίας;*_

Έχεις δίκιο, είναι πολύ ισχυρή η παράδοση της άρνησης, κυρίως δε στον μαρξισμό, ο οποίος ως ένα βαθμό την ανήγαγε σε κανονικό δόγμα, διατυπωμένο σαν «εικονομαχία». Στο βιβλίο δουλεύω πολύ μ’ αυτή την παράδοση, με τη μορφή της κριτικής θεωρίας της Σχολής της Φραγκφούρτης, προσπαθώ όμως παράλληλα να πάω πέρα από αυτήν, με τη μορφή μιας εμμενούς κριτικής και με αναπάντεχη στήριξη από τον Αντόρνο (έναν από τους πιο επιφανείς υποστηρικτές της «εικονομαχίας»). Ελευθεριακοί όπως ο Γκούσταβ Λαντάουερ, αλλά και κριτικοί μαρξιστές όπως ο Καρλ Κορς έχουν πει πριν από εκατό χρόνια ότι αποτελεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα να ορίζουν οι κομμουνίστριες τον κομμουνισμό μόνο αρνητικά: κατάργηση της ιδιοκτησίας, μαρασμός του κράτους και της οικογένειας, κατάργηση του νόμου της αξίας, τερματισμός της εκμετάλλευσης κ.λπ. Ακούγοντάς τα αυτά, δεν μπορούμε να φανταστούμε κάτι χειροπιαστό.

Έπειτα, δεν υπάρχει κριτήριο για να μετρήσουμε αν μια πολιτική είναι πραγματικά επαναστατική, δεν έχουμε κοινή εικόνα για το τι εννοούμε με τον κομμουνισμό. Κάθε ορισμός είναι αμφιλεγόμενος. Είναι δύσκολος, είναι όμως και αναγκαίος.

Ανυποχώρητος αντιλενινοσταλινισμός, δε:

*Δεν απάντησες όμως στην ερώτησή μου: Πώς θα όριζες τον κομμουνισμό; Ή μήπως μπορούμε να τον ορίσουμε θετικά μόνο αν έχουμε πραγματώσει πρώτα την άρνηση;*

Θα ήταν μοιραίο [Costas: = μοιραίο *λάθος*] να περιμένουμε την πραγμάτωση της άρνησης. Αφενός η αντίθετη θέση δεν προκύπτει αυτόματα, αφετέρου τότε είναι πια πολύ αργά. Η αντίληψη ότι ένα κομμουνιστικό κίνημα πρέπει πρώτα να καταλάβει την εξουσία κι έπειτα να σκεφτεί τι θα την κάνει έχει απαξιωθεί ιστορικά με τον χειρότερο τρόπο. Κατέληξε στην κρατική τρομοκρατία. Έτσι, διάλεξα μία από τις τρεις δυνατότητες που θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν ώστε να προσεγγίσουμε μια θετική εικόνα του κομμουνισμού: την κριτική αντιπαράθεση με τα ως τώρα μοντέλα και απόπειρες. Μια άλλη δυνατότητα είναι να εξετάσουμε τα κινήματα που στον παρόντα χρόνο δείχνουν έναν δρόμο πέρα από τις απόπειρες του παρελθόντος — σπέρματα ενός χειραφετητικού μέλλοντος. Παραδέχομαι όμως απολύτως και τη δυνατότητα να λέμε απλώς αυθόρμητα τι μας ενοχλεί σήμερα και τι θέλουμε: μια ριζοσπαστική πολιτική της επιθυμίας σε πρώτο πρόσωπο.

*Με δεδομένη τη βαριά ιστορία του κομμουνισμού, ποια θα ήταν, κατά τη γνώμη σου, η ειδοποιός διαφορά ενός πραγματικά χειραφετητικού κομμουνιστικού κινήματος σήμερα;*

Ας δοκιμάσουμε ένα μείγμα: δεν μπορούμε πλέον να ονομάζουμε κομμουνιστικό κίνημα την κατάσταση κατά την οποία ένα κόμμα, και μάλιστα ιεραρχικό, αυταρχικό, κατακτά την κρατική εξουσία και, με την πεποίθηση ότι επιδιώκει το καλύτερο για τους ανθρώπους, προωθεί την ανάπτυξη των παραγωγικών δυνάμεων. Στην εικόνα αυτή οι άνθρωποι εμφανίζονται μόνο ως καταναλώτριες με εκπροσώπηση, όχι ως δρώντα υποκείμενα που παίρνουν τη ζωή τους στα χέρια τους. Η λενινιστική και σταλινική θέση ότι ο καλός σκοπός νομιμοποιεί τα κακά μέσα έχει αντικρουστεί από την ίδια την Ιστορία: στην πραγματικότητα, τα κακά μέσα έχουν απονομιμοποιήσει τον καλό σκοπό (...)

Από τα Ενθέματα, συνέντευξη με την συγγραφέα Μπίνι Αντάμτσακ, που έγραψε ένα βιβλίο για παιδιά και έφηβες, όπως λέει, με τίτλο "Κομμουνισμός. Μια μικρή ιστορία για το πώς επιτέλους θα αλλάξουν όλα".

Θα προσέξατε ίσως επίσης τη χρήση θηλυκού: οι κομουνίστριες κοκ. Αν και δεν λέει "και κριτικές μαρξίστριες όπως ο Καρλ Κορς". Τελικά, θα μπορούσαμε να καταλήξουμε κάποτε στο μέλλον σε μια κατάσταση όπου εκ συμβάσεως η χρήση του γένους στο λόγο θα δηλώνει το γένος του/της ομιλούντος/γράφουσας... Θα λυθεί έτσι πλαγίως και το πρόβλημα του πρώτου προσώπου, που δεν δηλώνει γένος. :)


----------



## panadeli (Dec 22, 2013)

Πάντως εξακολουθεί να μην απαντά στην ερώτηση! Εκτός αν είναι απάντηση αυτό το "μια ριζοσπαστική πολιτική της επιθυμίας σε πρώτο πρόσωπο", που μόνο απάντηση δεν είναι.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2013)

Ναι, αυτό είπα κι εγώ. Η απάντησή της περί "ριζοσπαστικής πολιτικής της επιθυμίας σε πρώτο πρόσωπο", πάντως, όσο κι αν δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα της νίκης, είναι σαφώς ο ανθρώπινος πυρήνας πάνω στον οποίον στηρίζεται κάθε αγώνας χειραφέτησης, όχι μόνο ατομικός αλλά και συλλογικός. Τώρα, όσον αφορά απαντήσεις που να εγγυόνται τη νίκη, ποιος μπορεί να τις δώσει, για να τις δώσει αυτή; Στον ωκεανό της αγνωσίας, ο καθένας διαλέγει τη δική του βάρκα της ελπίδας. (είπα "ποιος" και "ο καθένας" κι έτσι δήλωσα το φύλο μου! :) )


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2014)

Από το Dissertation Reviews:

A review of _Socialist Realist Science: Constructing Knowledge about Rural Life in the Soviet Union, 1943-1958_, by Maya Haber. (της Kristy Ironside)

Neglected for years before the Second World War, the Soviet countryside entered a full-fledged crisis by its end. Productivity plummeted, exacerbating food shortages, and many collective farmers refused to return to the kolkhoz. If in the past, the Soviet state had resorted to coercion and brute force to impose its will on the peasantry, it changed tack in the postwar period, calling on social scientists to produce usable knowledge that would help it better govern the rural population. Marshaling an impressive array of archival sources, journals, and memoirs, Maya Haber’s dissertation, “Socialist Realist Science: Constructing Knowledge about Rural Life in the Soviet Union, 1943-1958,” traces the efforts of social scientists to supply the state with this critical information.

Haber’s focus is less on the knowledge produced than the social scientists, themselves, and the methodologies they employed. These ethnographers, statisticians and economists form a colorful cast of characters whom she argues are better thought of as “social engineers,” rather than traditional academics (p. 7). The development of Soviet social scientists’ professional identity and their commitments to the Party and the state are the subject of Chapter 1, in which Haber also explores their personal backgrounds at length. Social scientists like Pavel Kushner, a professor of ethnography whose roots were in Bolshevik revolutionary activity, were dedicated to the Party, the state and the advancement of communism. As Haber observes, by the postwar period, a majority of scholars were older and many had trained in Tsarist academic institutions. They survived the Revolution, Civil War, the liquidation of their academic fields during Stalin’s Cultural Revolution, and the Terror – all of which inspired caution and pride in their work, and in a younger generation of scholars who looked up to them. Possessing an instrumental view of knowledge, they roundly criticized “armchair scholars” who took an overly academic approach to social problems and were detached from reality, preferring an “active methodology” centered on “purposive” activity that stemmed from the social ethic of the pre-revolutionary Russian intelligentsia (pp. 35-37). Ethnographers emphasized their authority in the village, issuing recommendations for improvement and using Party connections to secure resources and right social wrongs (p. 61). However, asserting their authority as scholars and airing unconventional opinions could bring social scientists into conflict with the Party. For example, the economist Vladimir Venzher was reprimanded for making off-the-cuff remarks on the efficacy of machine-tractor-stations (MTS) in Bulgaria in 1957, offering his opinion as as a scholar when he should have been speaking as a communist (pp. 49-60, 62).

In this mission to change society, social scientists were guided by “socialist realism,” a doctrine more commonly associated in Soviet historiography with literature and the arts. In Chapter 2, Haber examines how the anti-cosmopolitan campaign of the late 1940s, with its concomitant emphases on Marxism, patriotism and Party-mindedness (Partiinost’), led to the adoption of socialism realism in the fields of ethnography and statistics. The social sciences had been in crisis since the 1930s, with some scholars arguing that their disciplines would “wither away” under socialism; ethnography and statistics thus struggled to present themselves as “truly soviet sciences” (pp. 71-72). Haber argues that both ethnographers and statisticians faced a paradox: describing social reality “as it was” made them targets for accusations of cosmopolitanism, while describing it only “as it should be” led to accusations of being “divorced from practice” (pp. 102-103). Socialist realism allowed them to balance the competing demands of utopia and realism.

Chapter 3 focuses on ethnographers’ hunt for a typical village based on the socialist realist paradigm. Ethnographers looked for a village that preserved Russian national traditions, had an economy based on grain or cattle breeding, and was making strides in its cultural development. Economic success was not their primary consideration, leading them to reject “ideal” kolkhozes studied by other social scientists; as Haber argues, “in the search for a realized socialist realist master plot, scientists looked not for the perfect kolkhoz, but for one that germinated the seeds of a communist garden” (p. 119). However, their first choice, twin villages in Voronezh province, proved unsatisfactory because their economic development did not fit this narrative criterion, leading them to abandon the research site in 1952.

In the late 1940s, Soviet leaders criticized statistics for being overly focused on averages and not pointing to areas for improvement. Chapter 4 thus looks at the development of collective farm taxonomies and the debate over appropriate statistical measures of socialism. Indeed, as Haber points out, in the absence of a system of classification – i.e. farms were differentiated on the basis of size and district, but not on concrete conditions like soil and weather – the Soviet state could not make sense of the raw data it was collecting (p. 136). Statistics that supported the claim that farmers’ average pay were rising, for example, downplayed the fact that many farmers were paid little or no money for their work. Haber argues that there was an inherent tension between socialist realist discourse and economic rationality: the former rejected material motivation, while the latter assumed that people needed motivations rooted in self-interest. The clearest example of this tension was the workday (trudoden’), the non-cash payment offered to collective farmers (p. 154). The workday was supposed to produce an emotional affect because labor was ethicized in Soviet culture, but it had little to do with actual work performed and helped to keep peasants outside the money economy (p. 163). Social scientists identified a rural subject who worked tirelessly on behalf of communism, requiring no material incentives for his labor, an idealized image that corresponded to the socialist realist narrative but scarcely resembled reality.

Finally, Chapter 5 deals with the attempt to break free from the confines of socialist realism after the death of Stalin. Haber argues that post-Stalin agrarian reforms treated the peasant as a “liberal subject,” in other words, as a rational actor concerned with self-interest (p. 170). She chooses as a case study the reorganization of the MTS, which Khrushchev argued created a dual power structure in the countryside and had outlived their purpose (p. 171). This led to a national discussion on how best to reform them, culminating in the 1958 decision to sell the machinery directly to collective farms. Venzher had suggested this very measure to Stalin in the early 1950s and had been publicly rebuked for it. In the mid-1950s, he argued that peasants intuitively sensed the “law of value” and made rational economic decisions, as a result (pp. 180-185). Khrushchev formulated his MTS reform to comply with the liberal subject; if collective farms owned their own tools, according to this logic, they would labor more efficiently. In Haber’s view, post-Stalin agrarian reforms demonstrate the leadership’s acceptance of the “law of the market” and their realization that peasants’ labor, contrary to socialist realist depictions, was not benevolent (p. 187). But the allure of socialist realism remained strong, and Khrushchev eventually steered his reforms back toward utopian fantasy (p. 15).

Haber skillfully demonstrates how social science became implicated in the larger crisis of postwar Soviet governmentality and, as such, this dissertation will be of great interest to historians of the late Stalinist and Khrushchev eras, as well as scholars of the Soviet state. It provides crucial context for the direction of postwar and post-Stalinist agrarian reforms, illuminating how the regime arrived at the decision to offer increased material incentives to peasants and thus submit to market logic in order to solve the problem of agricultural productivity. Truly knowing and governing the countryside necessitated looking beyond idealized depictions of the peasant and his labor; however, as Haber emphasizes, the concrete knowledge the state demanded also laid bare inconvenient truths about the state of socialist agriculture.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2014)

Στο φως το «Ζωή και πεπρωμένο».

*Τα δακτυλόγραφα του θρυλικού μυθιστορήματος του Βασίλι Γκρόσμαν «Ζωή και πεπρωμένο», ενός από τα αριστουργήματα του 20ού αιώνα που θεωρείται εφάμιλλο του «Πόλεμος και Ειρήνη» του Τολστόι, καταχωνιασμένα για περισσότερα από πενήντα χρόνια στα αρχεία των ρωσικών μυστικών υπηρεσιών, βγήκαν επιτέλους στο φως!*

Γραμμένο μεταξύ 1948 και 1960, το «Ζωή και πεπρωμένο», όπου ζωντανεύουν πάνω από 150 χαρακτήρες, είναι ένα ρεαλιστικό όσο και μεγαλειώδες πανόραμα της σοβιετικής κοινωνίας κατά τη διάρκεια του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, στο βασικό αφηγηματικό κορμό του οποίου ενσωματώνονται πολλές δευτερεύουσες ιστορίες, συνδεδεμένες όλες με τα έργα και τις ημέρες μιας μεγάλης οικογένειας, από την προεπαναστατική ήδη εποχή. Για το ωκεάνιο αυτό έργο που, δυστυχώς, παραμένει αμετάφραστο στα ελληνικά, παρ' όλο που στη Δύση κυκλοφορεί εδώ και τρεις δεκαετίες, ο Γκρόσμαν άρδευσε από την προσωπική του εμπειρία στο μέτωπο, με την ιδιότητα του πολεμικού ανταποκριτή της επίσημης εφημερίδας του Κόκκινου Στρατού «Κόκκινο Αστέρι», δίνοντας, μεταξύ άλλων, συγκλονιστικές περιγραφές της μάχης του Στάλινγκραντ.

Το γεγονός ότι στο βιβλίο του εξέθετε τις αδυναμίες και τα λάθη του σοβιετικού καθεστώτος, εστιάζοντας στις συνθήκες καταπίεσης στα γκουλάγκ και στις εκκαθαρίσεις αντιφρονούντων τη δεκαετία του '30, επί σταλινικής τρομοκρατίας, έθεσε αμέσως το «Ζωή και πεπρωμένο» στο στόχαστρο των αρχών.

«Εχθρικό έργο»

Δύο μόλις μέρες αφ' ότου ο Γκρόσμαν έστειλε το χειρόγραφό του στον αρχισυντάκτη της λογοτεχνικής επιθεώρησης της Ενωσης Συγγραφέων, στην οποία ο ίδιος ήταν μέλος από το 1937, είδε δύο αξιωματούχους της KGB να εισβάλλουν στο σπίτι του και να κατάσχουν τα χειρόγραφά του, και ό,τι αντίγραφα είχε στα χέρια του. Στόχος τους δεν ήταν απλώς να αποτρέψουν την έκδοση του μυθιστορήματος αλλά να εξαφανίσουν κάθε ίχνος του, όπως συνέβη και στην περίπτωση του βιβλίου του Σολζενίτσιν «Αρχιπέλαγος Γκουλάγκ».

Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1962 ο Γκρόσμαν έγραψε στον Χρουστσόφ παρακαλώντας τον να «ελευθερώσει» το βιβλίο του και λίγο αργότερα γινόταν δεκτός από τον Μιχαήλ Σουσλόφ, μέλος του Πολιτικού Γραφείου και υπεύθυνο για ιδεολογικά ζητήματα. Ο Σουσλόφ επέμεινε πως το «Ζωή και πεπρωμένο» είναι έργο εχθρικό προς το σοβιετικό λαό και κατηγόρησε το δημιουργό του ότι εξομοιώνει το σοβιετικό καθεστώς με το ναζιστικό, ότι φιλοτεχνεί μια απεχθή εικόνα των κομμουνιστών, ότι εκδηλώνει συμπάθεια προς τον Θεό, τη θρησκεία και τον καθολικισμό, ότι υπερασπίζεται τον Τρότσκι και ότι αμφισβητεί τη νομιμότητα της σοβιετικής εξουσίας. Στην ίδια συνάντηση ο Σουσλόφ αναφέρθηκε στην «τεράστια ζημία» που είχε προκαλέσει στο καθεστώς ο Μπόρις Πάστερνακ και ισχυρίστηκε ότι το μυθιστόρημα του Γκρόσμαν είναι απείρως πιο νοσηρό και επικίνδυνο από το «Δόκτωρ Ζιβάγκο». Φέρεται μάλιστα να δήλωσε πως το «Ζωή και πεπρωμένο» θα 'μενε στην αφάνεια για διακόσια χρόνια τουλάχιστον...


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2014)

Στο σχετικό άρθρο της Wikipedia έχει λινκ προς μια βιβλιοκριτική του John Lanchester από το London Review of Books (2007) που είναι αρκετά εκτενής (η άλλη του NY Review of Books θέλει συνδρομή για να τη διαβάσεις ολόκληρη).


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2014)

Κατά σύμπτωση, στο φως και η ελληνική έκδοση του Φως και Πεπρωμένο (Μτφρ: Γιώργος Μπλάνας, Εκδόσεις Γκοβόστη 2013, Σελ. 956, τιμή € 35,00) (bookpress)


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2014)

A review of _A Death Transformed: The Political and Social Consequences of Romas Kalanta’s Self Immolation, Soviet Lithuania, 1972_, by Amanda Jeanne Swain. 
(Dissertation Reviews)
(...)
In the first part (chapters 1, 2, 3, and 4) of the dissertation, Amanda Swain explores the competing narratives of the KGB (the Soviet Secret Police), the Communist Party, as well as young people in Soviet times. Many young people admitted to the KGB that they joined protest movements out of curiosity; this way downplaying their intentional involvement in the events. The Communist Party also emphasized the insufficient work it had done in educating Soviet Lithuanian youth. All parties – the KGB, the Communist Party, and the youth – did not address discontent with the Soviet system and Soviet everyday life. Amanda Swain is careful to point out that nationalist interpretations of the event were not unanimously shared and provides a careful analysis of what could count as a “nationalist” resistance during the 1972 events. She finds that youth fascination with modern lifestyles and Western goods, accessible through Soviet state-sponsored official youth culture and private (and not necessarily illegal) channels contributed to growing dissatisfaction with their everyday life. The 1972 demonstrations united young workers, high school and college students, and Komsomol (Communist Youth) members in their wish for individual freedom and for variously imagined change and a better life, which matured in the post-Stalin era.

In chapters 5 and 6, which focus on post-Soviet Lithuania, the author explores commemoration strategies advanced by the state and interpretations provided by Kalanta’s contemporaries, intellectuals, and scholars. Amanda Swain revisits the competing explanations on Kalanta’s death and state’s reframing of the events as civil resistance. In chapter 6 Amanda Swain argues attempts by scholars, intellectuals, musicians, and filmmakers to redefine the 1972 events within the Western framework of the “Sixties” and the “hippie movement” is another way to nationalize and Europeanize everyday history.
(...)


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2014)

Αφορά την πρώτη μετασοβιετική εποχή:

A review of _Death and Freedom in Post-Soviet Russia: An Ethnography of a Mortality Crisis_, by Michelle Parsons
(Dissertation Reviews)


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2014)

Παρουσίαση από τον James Pickett στο Dissertation Reviews της ενδιαφέρουσας διατριβής του Alfrid Bustanov: _Settling the Past: Soviet Oriental Projects in Leningrad and Alma-Ata_. Αφορά τη σχέση ιστορίας, αρχαιολογίας και εθνοτικής πολιτικής και ιδεολογίας της ΕΣΣΔ στο Καζακστάν.


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2014)

Συλλογή εικόνων (χωρίς λεζάντες) του Νικολάι Γκέτμαν (1917-2004), ζωγράφου και τρόφιμου των στρατοπέδων δουλικής εργασίας της Ένωσης Σοβιετικών Σοσιαλιστικών Δημοκρατιών το 1947-1953, με θέμα τη ζωή και τις εντυπώσεις του από εκείνα τα χρόνια.

Άλμπουμ της Εφροσίνιγιας Κερσνόφσκαγιας (1908-1994), με εικόνες και κείμενο, που διηγείται τα χρόνια της στα παραπάνω στρατόπεδα. Είχε κυκλοφορήσει σε σαμιζντάτ το 1983. (gulag.su [su = Soviet Union, still in use])


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2014)

Ο Πρόεδρος της Γερμανίας, Γιόαχιμ Γκάουκ, χαρακτηρίζει «κομμουνιστική και δικτατορική» την Ανατολική Γερμανία — προφανώς συνδέοντας τους δύο αυτούς χαρακτηρισμούς: http://www.kathimerini.gr/757014/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/diplh-prosvolh.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2014)

Και μια πέρλα από το παραπάνω: "*ει* μη τι άλλο".


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2014)

Cold War Journalism, Soviet & US (Rachel Appelbaum / Dissertation Reviews)
A review of _Notes from the Rotten West, Reports from the Backward East: Soviet and American Foreign Correspondents in the Cold War, 1945–1985_, by Dina Fainberg.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2014)

VHS vs. Communism


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2014)

Γκριζάρω επειδή δεν είναι ακριβώς «σοβιετικό» το θέμα, αλλά τη δεκαετία του '80, ο Γ. Καρατζαφέρης χρησιμοποίησε την μέθοδο της βιντεοκασέτας για να προσεγγίσει ένα ευρύ κοινό παράγοντας και διανέμοντας (ακόμη και στις λαϊκές αγορές) φιλονεοδημοκρατικές/αντιπασοκικές βιντεοκασέτες. (Εκείνη την εποχή, για όσους δεν είχαν γεννηθεί πριν από τη Μεταπολίτευση, δεν υπήρχαν ιδιωτικά ραδιόφωνα, δεν υπήρχαν ιδιωτικά κανάλια -- μόνο κρατικά, απόλυτα ελεγχόμενα από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση, δεν υπήρχε ίντερνετ --για την ακρίβεια δεν υπήρχαν καν πολλά πολλά PC, δεν υπήρχαν κινητά τηλέφωνα -- για την ακρίβεια, χρειαζόσουν μέσο για να βάλεις σταθερό τηλέφωνο και, γενικά, ήταν μια πρωτόγονη εποχή όπου, όμως, δέναμε τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα. :devil:)


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2014)

Συνδυάζοντας το πιο πάνω με την είδηση (για μένα είδηση ήταν) ότι η πιο δημοφιλής αμερικάνικη ταινία στη Σοβιετική Ένωση ήταν η Τούτσι, δεν μπορώ να μην σκεφτώ ότι ύστερα από δεκαετίες μορφωτικής και πολιτιστική ανύψωσης του λαού (λέμε τώρα), βρίσκουν μια ευκαιρία να δουν δυτικό σινεμά και πάνε και βλέπουν τον Τσακ Νόρις και τον Βαν Νταμ. 
Αυτό δένει και με αυτό του δόχτορα πιο πάνω, μετά από τις προσπάθειες της κρατικής τηλεόρασης τη δεκαετία του '80 να μας ταϊσει με το κουταλάκι βαριά κουλτούρα, έρχεται η ιδιωτική κι η δορυφορική* τηλεόραση και τρέχει ο κόσμος να δει σκουπιδαριό (αν και η δικαιολογία ήταν ότι όλοι ήθελαν ανεξάρτητη ειδησεογραφία). 

* Είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλοι θυμούνται το RTL και το μεταμεσονύχτιο πρόγραμμά του


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2014)

Skeletal Remains and Soviet Violence
(Dissertation Reviews)
Posted on May 19, 2014 in Russia | 0 comments

A review of State-Sponsored Violence in the Soviet Union: Skeletal Trauma and Burial Organization in a Post World War II Lithuanian Sample by Catherine Elizabeth Bird.

Studying the state has always been somewhat problematic for anthropologists. Even when we try to be global, studying in a village, instead of the village, as Clifford Geertz (The interpretation of cultures: selected essays. New York: Basic Books, 1973, p. 22) recommended, we are somewhat methodologically bereft when it comes to studying the state and its instruments of power (Michel Bouchard, “The State of the Study of the State in Anthropology.” Reviews in Anthropology, vol. 40, no. 3, 2011, pp. 183-209). Rarely do researchers have access to the inner sanctums of power, whether the state war rooms or corporate boardrooms. Moreover, state sanctioned violence is even more problematic as anthropologists would not, should not, be observing, let alone participating, in large-scale state executions of political prisoners. Anthropologists must thus rely on indirect sources to analyze the inner workings of power. Catherine Elizabeth Bird in her thesis “State-Sponsored Violence in the Soviet Union: Skeletal Trauma and Burial Organization in a Post World War II Lithuanian Sample” seeks to understand the behavior of the executioners, state security personnel, in order to understand their actions and motivations through physical and skeletal remains. Bird provides and innovative example as to how anthropologists can study the state; a model that could be applied to a number of contexts outside of mass executions carried out by agents of the state.

Central to the very definition of the state is the monopoly that the state has on violence, and as Bird’s research highlights that violence can be quite intensive and extensive when carried out as a form of state terror on a population. Though the state can rarely monopolize entirely violence, it can nonetheless ensure that other social actors who infringe on its monopoly are summarily sanctioned. Failed states are those who can neither curtail nor contain violence and quite often watch passively as violence is appropriated by others to serve their own agendas. Totalitarian states, in contrast, exercise their monopoly ruthlessly and invariably use state-sanctioned violence as a tool, usually coupled with ideology and propaganda, to ensure the primacy of the power of the state and its bureaucracy. Nonetheless, the control of the very agents tasked with carrying out the orders of the highest state officials is always problematic: the violence unleashed against individuals within the populace could be turned back against the very individuals identifying the enemies of the state and condemning them to death. Joseph Stalin who unleashed state terror on the populace of the Soviet Union, perhaps understood this too well. In the 1930s, the secret police would not escape the purges, as the NKVD director Genrikh Yagoda would be executed and the new director would execute all the higher agents that he feared were loyal to Yagoda. The NKVD was the latest incarnation of the “Chekists” or secret police established at the time of the Russian Revolution and the secret police forces would have a succession of reincarnations and acronyms to name it from VCheKa, GPU, OGPU, NKVD, KGB and in contemporary Russia FSB. Yagoda’s successor, Nikoay Yezhov would eventually be executed in turn and Stalin’s lieutenant Lavrenti Beria was arrested and executed following Stalin’s death. The Soviet leadership was ruthless in executing the executioners lest they seek to seize power.

Bird’s thesis provides an intriguing account seeking to analyze the skeletal remains of the victims to understand the idiosyncratic behavior of their executioners. It is somewhat unorthodox, but a compelling research project that seeks to better understand state sanctioned and managed violence. History examines the state officials who sign the orders, but the agents carrying out the orders at the behest of the state are invariably overlooked. Bird thus provides a timely account of the victims of state violence, precisely when state violence is on the rise and when words such as “genocide” and “Fascist” are being lobbied about in the growing conflict in Ukraine while the “Great Patriotic War” (World War II) is continually being sanctified to justify the contemporary actions of the Russian Federation, the Soviet Union’s de facto successor state. The millions who were victims of the Soviet state have been blocked out of the popular consciousness in Russia, while school children in this state continue to go out to disinter and identify fallen soldiers (Lucy Ash, “Digging for their lives: Russia’s volunteer body hunters,” Vol. 2014: BBC News) as they are sacred to the state narrative and certainly better represent the ideals of the state, the sacrifice of individuals for the state, and thus ensure the identification of the population with the state.

Following an analysis of skeletal remains from one burial site and comparing four mass burial sites for the victims of state violence (two in Lithuania, one in Ukraine and one in Russia), Bird succeeds in differentiating differences in the practices of the agents. Though the state seeks to ensure its standards in executions, Bird uncovers a shift in the evidence with improvisation of violence increasing in the site she studied directly, possibly due to factors such as training, prisoner compliance, sadism and desensitization to violence. Bird then reviews the literature on violence and the state and builds upon the work of Paul Gregory (Paul Gregory, Terror by Quota: State Security from Lenin to Stalin: An Archival Study. Yale University Press, 2009) who identifies principals (individuals issuing orders), agents (those who carry out those orders) and enemies. Bird (p. 35) notes how the Soviet security apparatus “identified enemies of the state,” but the real question is whether totalitarian states need enemies in the same way that violence is central to the success of expansionist states. Bird (p. 35) writes that “enemies” were “arrested for the social danger they posed” but perhaps enemies were simply needed to whip up the hysteria of the enemy at the gates, as a means to solidify the ideological power of the state. In essence, enemies were arrested not for any real danger they posed, social or political, but simply to prove the existence of posited counter-revolutionaries and saboteurs to rouse the masses. As Bird writes, “confessions of guilt proved more important than evidence of crimes” and enemies are thus oftentimes more important to totalitarian states than the winning wars as both external and the threat of fifth column internal enemies justifies the use of violence by the state. Yet, in spite of this need, the practice of executing these “enemies” was highly secretive as it was necessary for the populace to both know and not know of the state violence; the fear was necessary for discipline, but the state did now want the details to be known.

The challenge with analyzing the remains of those executed during Soviet times is the reticence of contemporary states to study past state violence. The contemporary Russian State and the FSB, for example, have blocked research into the mass grave site found close to the Rzhevsky artillery range near Toksovo, a small city some 20 miles north of St. Petersburg (Anna Badkhen, “Soviet Union’s past remains buried. Human rights group trying to uncover full truth behind Stalin’s bloody reign.” SFGate, 8 Aug. 2003) that could hold the remains of some 32,000 victims of state violence. Rarely is it possible to find both the physical remains of the executed and the documentation that can be tied to specific clandestine mass graves. Russia has little interest in pursuing such research and other states may find the remains, but will be unable to locate the paperwork tied to the interred remains. The case that Bird (p. 63) studied, the mass graves located on the Tuskulenai Estate in Lithuania was exceptional in that the graves were discovered after the collapse of the Soviet Union and the state security documents were discovered in 1994. The Lithuanian President then established a working group to investigate and the team included archaeologists, anthropologists and forensic experts. The Tuskuleniai site yielded a total of 724 individuals buried in 45 mass graves. This particular location featured burial pits that could be dated with precision and thus could provide researchers the ability to see if there were any changes between July 1945 and January 1947. Random samples of dated burial pits were analyzed and this material was then compared to skeletal data from three other locations analyzed in the 1940s and chronicled in the forensic literature: Vinnytsia (Ukraine), Katyn (Polish nationals executed and buried in the Katyn forest including thousands of Polish army officers, police officers, members of the Polish intelligentsia and others) and Rainiai (Lithuania). One of the goals was to determine whether the method of execution complied to state standards: full compliance being a gunshot to the back of the head versus partial compliance (shooting the victim but not in the back of the head) and non-compliance whereby another mechanism of force was used to execute a prisoner. Once the wounds were identified and recorded, the study sought to understand if the violence had changed over time and between the security personnel carrying out executions. In the case under study, the timeline and identity of the personnel was known and burial pits could be tied to one of two specific execution squads (pp. 100-101 and p. 124). Finally, a mortuary analysis was conducted to better understand how the executed prisoners were then interred. In total, the remains of 155 individuals from 12 burial pits were analyzed.

Following a thorough analysis and description of the skeletal remains, Bird provides an intriguing overview of the changing modus operandi over time at the Tuskulenai. Whereas the earlier burial pits conformed strictly to state directives, single gunshot to the back of the head, the victims in the latter burial pits are more likely to have been subject to blunt for trauma and were less likely to have been killed by gunshots. Thus, the earlier execution squad, Dolgirev’s squad conformed more closely to state directives, while the latter squad, Prikazchikov’s, was less likely to conform (p. 198).

Finally, Bird’s comparison of her forensic analysis of the material from Tuskulenai with the three other sites, demonstrates a great deal of variety between locales when it comes to conforming with state guidelines in executing prisoners. Though Katyn is excluded as it was impossible to judge whether there had been blunt force trauma, virtually all the prisoners seem to have been executed with one gunshot to the back of the skull. In Vinnytsia, there was close to complete conformity with the recorded skeletal trauma with little evidence of blunt force trauma and once again all the victims having been killed with one gunshot. In the Rainiai burials, conformity to state standards was close to inexistent. There is much evidence for sharp force trauma (47%) and close to all the victims (93%) exhibited blunt force trauma and many over 4, 5 or 6 episodes (p. 255). Finally, in this site, there is a significantly higher number of gunshot wounds to the body and not solely to the head as was the case in the other locales (p. 254). This raises interesting questions as to why there was such discrepancy in this particular site.

Though the research is focused on the scientific forensic analysis, Bird does venture into providing some possible explanations as to differences that were seen in the remains that were analyzed. In the case of the Tuskulenai case, she notes that the partisan war was intensifying and that “it was expected that agents would improvise violence rather than comply with state guidelines” (p. 286). The challenge when seeking to prove such hypotheses is that the agents may have been acting on verbal commands and instructions given to them, so it is not possible to prove conclusively that the variation was based on the agency of individual agents or even execution squads. Bird then provides some of the explanations that could account for the Rainiai case. She notes that given that the German invasion was unexpected that the Soviet authorities had not developed a clear plan for the prisoners and that agents were forced to improvise and that the prisoners were killed in the chaos following an order to evacuate (pp. 290-291). Also, it is possible that the executioners in this site were not solely the secret police, the NKVD, but also the Red Army. The soldiers, not constrained by the same rules, would have resulted in a greater variation in the violence seen in the human remains excavated.

Bird certainly set about on a challenging task, which was to push the forensic anthropology envelope to extrapolate her research findings to analyze the behavior and potential agency of individuals. It does highlight some of the weaknesses of anthropology when it comes to the analysis of states and state violence. There is a theoretical gap as Bird (p. 304) had to seek a way to proceed beyond a Weberian model of bureaucracy. However, this thesis provided a telling example as to how to proceed in researching the state and actions of the state. Bird (pp. 306-307) sought to compare the evidence from one site to a larger regional collection and then sought to develop hypotheses to explain the variation. It examined the larger history and politics, while not evacuating the agency of individuals in carrying out the policies set by the highest political organs of the state. The research does demonstrate “that while violence may be ordered by state leaders, its implementation relies on the discretion of individual agents.” Anthropologists studying the state and state violence must thus embark on a multidisciplinary study that cut across geographic zones and seeks to understand the behavior of individuals across the ranks. This research would entail both the direct study of the agency of individuals, but would also seek to study the indirect evidence of actions and policies that are taken by the state, often in secret behind closed doors. Thus, but continually navigating between the individual, the national and, increasingly international, while examining both policy (contemporary and historic) and how individuals implement the rules that are established, sometimes ignoring them, occasionally improvising to implement policies set by the rulers and policy-makers. This research strategy spearheaded by Bird to study the human remains of victims of state violence and the actions of their executioners working within the framework of the state could be applied to a variety of other topics both in the past and in the present.

Michel Bouchard, PhD
Department of Anthropology
University of Northern British Columbia
[email protected]

Primary Source

Primary skeletal and archaeological material from the Tuskulenai (Lithuania) site and published literature that documents the skeletal and archaeological data from the mass grave sites of Vinnytsia (Ukraine), Katyn (Russia) and Rainiai (Lithuania).

Dissertation Information

Michigan State University. 2013. xx and 332pp. Primary Advisor: Norman J. Sauer. Available online at: http://etd.lib.msu.edu/islandora/object/etd%3A1078/datastream/OBJ/view


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2014)

Επέτειος σήμερα (On July 16, 1918, Russia's Czar Nicholas II, his wife and their five children were executed by the Bolsheviks), είπα να λινκάρω το λήμμα της Wikipedia για τους stilyagi, τους Σοβιετικούς ομολόγους των Teddy Boys. Το άρθρο δεν είναι πλούσιο, αλλά είναι μια αρχή...


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Να και μια...λεξιλογική πινελιά στον σοβιετικό ολοκληρωτισμό:
(Wikipedia)
Dmitry Sergeyevich Likhachov
Dmitry Sergeyevich Likhachov (Russian: Дми́трий Серге́евич Лихачёв, also Dmitri Likhachev or Likhachyov; 28 November [O.S. 15 November] 1906 in St. Petersburg – 30 September 1999 in St. Petersburg) was an outstanding Soviet Russian scholar who was considered the world's foremost expert in Old Russian language and literature. He has been revered as "the last of old St Petersburgers", "a guardian of national culture", and "Russia's conscience".

In 1928, at the end of his studies, Likhachyov was arrested and accused of being a member of the students’ club “Cosmic Academy of Science,” which was simply a playful name for a group of like-minded youths. Shortly before his arrest, Dmitry *Likhachyov had presented a short report, in which, either jokingly or seriously, he claimed that the new spelling rules were “demonic” and worse than the old ones. This document was used as proof of his “counter-revolutionary” ideas. After nine months in jail, the young scientist was unlawfully exiled without trial and spent five years in the USSR’s largest labor camp, situated on the Solovetsky Islands.*
(...)
*In the same year, he was arrested for his speech deploring the Bolshevik reform of Russian orthography.*

Το άρθρο είναι μέτριο (ήδη: report vs. speech), μακάρι να βρει κάποιος περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με αυτό το περιστατικό της νεανικής του ζωής: εγώ ρώσικα δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Costas (Apr 19, 2015)

Έργα και ημέρες της Αγίας Σοβιετικής Αυτοκρατορίας του Ρωσικού Έθνους:

Το πογκρόμ κατά των Ελλήνων της ΕΣΣΔ
Του Βλαση Αγτζιδη* / Καθημερινή

Τον Δεκέμβριο του 1937 ξεκίνησε η «Ελληνική Επιχείρηση» (Gretseskayia Operatsia) κατά των Ελλήνων της πρώην Σοβιετικής Ενωσης με την υπογραφή του Ιωσήφ Βησσαριόνοβιτς Τζουγκασβίλι, κοινώς Στάλιν. Ηδη είχε εξοντωθεί το σύνολο της εσωκομματικής αντιπολίτευσης.

Η απόλυτη κυριαρχία της σταλινικής ομάδας στην εξουσία, όπως συμβολικά θα αναδειχθεί με τις Δίκες της Μόσχας του '36, θα μετατρέψει τη χώρα σε μια ματωμένη φυλακή. Επικεφαλής των δυνάμεων εσωτερικής καταστολής όρισε τον Λαυρέντι Μπέρια, την ομάδα του οποίου η Απόφαση του 20ού Συνεδρίου του ΚΚΣΕ (Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Σοβιετικής Ενωσης) περιγράφει ως «εγκληματική σπείρα». Ο ίδιος ο Στάλιν θα πιστεύει ότι διαθέτει το Αλάθητο και θα επιβάλλει μια δικτατορική πολιτική, που πρωτίστως θα στραφεί κατά των κομματικών του συντρόφων. Στην ίδια απόφαση του 20ού Συνεδρίου αναφέρεται ότι: «εσυκοφαντήθηκαν και άνευ ενοχής εδεινοπάθησαν πολλοί τίμιοι κομμουνιστές και άλλοι εξωκομματικοί Σοβιετικοί πολίτες».

Για τον σταλινισμό, ο Γκι Ντεμπόρ στην «Κοινωνία του θεάματος» έγραψε: «Ο σταλινισμός υπήρξε η βασιλεία του τρόμου ακόμα και μέσα στην ίδια τη γραφειοκρατική τάξη. Η τρομοκρατία που θεμελιώνει την εξουσία της τάξης αυτής, πρέπει να πλήξει, επίσης, κι αυτή την ίδια την τάξη γιατί δεν έχει καμιά νομική υπόσταση, που θα μπορούσε να την επεκτείνει και σε καθένα από τα μέλη της Κάθε γραφειοκράτης είναι απόλυτα εξαρτημένος από μια κεντρική εγγύηση της ιδεολογίας, που αναγνωρίζει ένα δικαίωμα συλλογικής συμμετοχής στη «σοσιαλιστική εξουσία» της όλων των γραφειοκρατών που δεν εξολοθρεύει. Αν όλοι οι γραφειοκράτες αποφασίζουν από κοινού για όλα, η συνοχή της ίδιας τους της τάξης δεν μπορεί παρά να εξασφαλιστεί μόνο διαμέσου της συγκέντρωσης της τρομοκρατικής τους εξουσίας σ' ένα μόνο πρόσωπο».

Τα «τιμωρημένα έθνη»

Μία από τις συνέπειες του σταλινισμού ήταν ο διαχωρισμός των εθνών σε «προοδευτικά» και «αντιδραστικά». Η ομάδα των «αντιδραστικών εθνών» περιελάμβανε τους Ελληνες, τους Κορεάτες, τους Γερμανούς του Βόλγα, τους Τατάρους της Κριμαίας, τους Τσετσένους κ.ά. Ο σταλινισμός θεωρούσε ότι όλοι αυτοί είχαν «μητέρα-πατρίδα» στον καπιταλιστικό κόσμο. Ετσι, ανεξαρτήτως των πολιτικών φρονημάτων, οι πολίτες αντιμετωπίστηκαν μόνο ως έχοντες «αντιδραστική» εθνική καταγωγή. Το 1937-38 οι Ελληνες γίνονται θύματα ενός φοβερού πογκρόμ. Πρώτα, απαγορεύτηκε η λειτουργία των ελληνικών σχολείων, των θεάτρων, των πολιτιστικών κέντρων, των εκδοτικών οίκων. Εκλεισαν οι ελληνικές εφημερίδες, οι οποίες ακολουθούσαν σκληρή σταλινική γραμμή. Καταργήθηκαν οι Αυτόνομες Ελληνικές Περιοχές (μία στη Νότια Ρωσία και τρεις στην περιοχή της Μαριούπολης).

Οι μεγαλύτερης έκτασης συλλήψεις Ελλήνων έγιναν στην κοιλάδα του Κουμπάν, στη Νότια Ρωσία. Η μυστική αστυνομία συνέλαβε μαζικά τους Ελληνες άνδρες από 16 ετών και άνω. Στην περιοχή αυτή δεν υπήρχε ελληνική οικογένεια που να μην είχε θύματα. Οι επιζώντες θυμούνται έντονα τις σκηνές των συλλήψεων και των πορειών των συλληφθέντων με τη συνοδεία έφιππων αστυνομικών. Οι αρχές γύριζαν από σπίτι σε σπίτι στις ελληνικές κοινότητες και προέβαιναν σε κατάσχεση των πάντων, ελληνικά διαβατήρια, φωτογραφίες και γράμματα από την Ελλάδα. Οι Ελληνες κάτοικοι της περιφέρειας του Κρασνοντάρ, όπου έγιναν οι περισσότερες συλλήψεις, εγκατέλειπαν τα σπίτια τους τρομοκρατημένοι και κατέφευγαν σε σπίτια ντόπιων για να σωθούν. Η κύρια κατηγορία που απαγγέλθηκε στην Ελληνική Περιοχή ήταν ότι οι κάτοικοί της ανήκαν σε παράνομες ελληνικές εθνικιστικές οργανώσεις, που στόχευαν στη διάλυση της Σοβιετικής Ενωσης και στη δημιουργία ελληνικής δημοκρατίας στη νότια Ρωσία.

Τα κριτήρια των συλλήψεων

Οι καταστάσεις των υποψήφιων συλληφθέντων συντάσσονταν στα κομματικά γραφεία των οργανώσεων των περιοχών. Τα κριτήρια επιλογής σχετίζονταν σε μεγάλο βαθμό με τα προσωπικά αισθήματα των υπεύθυνων κομματικών. Στους καταλόγους περιλαμβάνονταν όσοι στα παλιότερα χρόνια εξασκούσαν κάποιο ελεύθερο επάγγελμα και οι πλέον ευκατάστατοι. Επίσης, ανάμεσα στους πρώτους συλληφθέντες ήταν όσοι εξακολουθούσαν να έχουν την ελληνική υπηκοότητα. Αλλο κριτήριο αποτελούσε και η πιθανή αλληλογραφία με συγγενείς στην Ελλάδα. Το «αδίκημα» της αλληλογραφίας με άτομα που ζούσαν σε καπιταλιστική χώρα, οδήγησε πολλούς Ελληνες να απαγορεύσουν στην οικογένειά τους να στέλνει ή να δέχεται γράμματα από την Ελλάδα. Ο αριθμός των προσώπων που θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνει η κατάσταση οριζόταν από τις περιφερειακές οργανώσεις. Η συνολική διαδικασία άγγιζε τα όρια του παραλόγου, εφόσον οι κεντρικές υπηρεσίες έδιναν μόνο τον αριθμό αυτών που θα έπρεπε να συλληφθούν.

Ο Κοσμάς Τσιμιάνοφ από το χωριό Μερτσάνσκογε του Κρασνοντάρ αναφέρει:

«...έπαιρναν ένα τηλεγράφημα που έγραφε: 500 άτομα, δίχως να έχει ονόματα. Ο αριθμός αυτός μοιραζόταν. Εχουμε 20 ραγιόνια, άρα αντιστοιχούν 25 άτομα σε κάθε ραγιόνι. Αλλες φορές ερχόταν τηλεγράφημα για 100 άτομα. Το έστελναν στο σοβιέτ. Εκείνοι με τον αστυνομικό, συνολικά πέντε άτομα, έλεγαν ποιον θα δώσουν, εκείνον, εκείνον, εκείνον! Τους συγγενείς τους δεν τους πείραζαν. Στον κατάλογο δεν έβαζαν γέρους, αλλά μόνο ανθρώπους που μπορούσαν να δουλεύουν».

Για όσους τελικά συμπεριλάμβαναν στην κατάσταση, εφεύρισκαν διάφορες κατηγορίες, όπως «έβρισε τον Στάλιν» ή «ανατίναξε ένα γεφύρι» ή «έκανε σαμποτάζ σε εργοστάσιο» ή «συμμετείχε σε εθνικιστική ομάδα» κ.λπ.

Τον Αύγουστο του 1938, δίχως να έχει προηγηθεί δημόσια ανακοίνωση, έκλεισαν όλα τα ελληνικά σχολεία. Η διδασκαλία άρχισε να γίνεται κυρίως στη ρωσική γλώσσα, αλλά αρκετές φορές στη γλώσσα της Δημοκρατίας στην οποία ζούσαν. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο, σταμάτησε η έκδοση των ελληνικών εφημερίδων και περιοδικών, ενώ έκλεισαν και οι ελληνικοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι. Τα τυπογραφεία καταστράφηκαν. Χαρακτηριστικός είναι ο τρόπος καταστροφής του εκδοτικού οίκου «Κολεκτιβιστής». Τα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία του πετάχτηκαν στην Αζοφική Θάλασσα συμβολικά, «ώστε να μην ξανατυπωθεί στη Ρωσία ελληνικό βιβλίο». Εκλεισαν επίσης και οι ελληνικές θεατρικές σκηνές. Καταστράφηκαν σκόπιμα τα περισσότερα στοιχεία της πολιτιστικής δράσης των Ελλήνων. Πολλοί Ελληνες, επίσης, από φόβο, κατέστρεψαν μόνοι τους πολλά στοιχεία, ένα μέρος των οποίων αφορούσε την ίδια τη θεατρική παραγωγή. Αντίστοιχη ήταν και η τύχη των ελληνικών εκκλησιών.

Στον δρόμο για το Γκουλάγκ

Συγκλονιστική είναι η περιγραφή του Παύλου Κερδεμελίδη, πρόσφυγα της Μικρασιατικής Καταστροφής του '22 από τον Πόντο. Εγκαταστάθηκε στην Κριμαία, απ' όπου συνελήφθη το 1937 για να περάσει 13 χρόνια της ζωής στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης της Σιβηρίας. Ο κυρ Παύλος είναι ένας από τους ελάχιστους Ελληνες από τους περίπου 50.000 που στάλθηκαν στα στρατόπεδα κατά την περίοδο των διώξεων 1937-38 που επέζησε και αφηγείται τις δραματικές στιγμές που έζησε:

«Μας φόρτωσαν σε ενενήντα βαγόνια, εικοσιπέντε χιλιάδες άτομα, και μας πήγαν χίλια πεντακόσια χιλιόμετρα από το Γκόρκι, στη Σιβηρία. Εκεί ήταν δάση. Μας έβγαλαν, ανοίξαμε δρόμο και φτάσαμε σε μια πεδιάδα. «Εδώ θα μείνετε», μας είπαν. Μέσα στο δάσος, δίχως σπίτια, δίχως τίποτα. Μέσα στο χιόνι. Ετσι σε έξη μήνες από εικοσιπέντε χιλιάδες έμειναν μόνο εξακόσιοι... Εκεί δουλεύαμε. Κόβαμε ξύλα και τα στοιβάζαμε. Γύρω μας ήταν φαντάροι με αυτόματα. Ολα τα ξύλα σάπισαν εκεί βέβαια. Ηθελαν να μας εξοντώσουν. Οι περισσότεροι πέθαναν. Κανείς δε θα μάθει πόσοι ήταν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι Πηγαίναμε για δουλειά τέσσερεις-τέσσερεις. Γύρω τα σκυλιά και τα αυτόματα. Ενα βήμα δεξιά, ένα βήμα αριστερά, πυροβολούσαν χωρίς προειδοποίηση»

Στη δεκαετία του '40, οι διώξεις ολοκληρώνονται με τη βίαιη μεταφορά μεγάλου μέρους του ελληνικού πληθυσμού στην Κεντρική Ασία. Η τελευταία εκτόπιση έλαβε χώρα στις 13 Ιουνίου 1949. Τα σταλινικά στρατεύματα περικύκλωσαν τα ελληνικά χωριά του Καυκάσου και υποχρέωσαν τους κατοίκους τους να τα εκκενώσουν μέσα σε λίγες ώρες. Η υποχρεωτική αυτή εκτόπιση υπήρξε η τελευταία πράξη μιας σειράς βίαιων ενεργειών των σοβιετικών αρχών κατά της ελληνικής μειονότητας, η οποία ανερχόταν σε 450.000 άτομα περίπου. Οι διώξεις αυτές, που αποτελούν μία από τις πλέον άγνωστες σελίδες της νεότερης ελληνικής ιστορίας, ξεκινούν το 1937 και τερματίζονται το 1949.

* Ο κ. Βλάσης Αγτζίδης είναι ιστορικός.


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

suffering from “reformist delusions” with “messianic elements” as well as “sluggish schizophrenia”

Leonid Plyushch, Ukrainian Mathematician and Soviet Dissident, Dies
(DAVID STOUT / ΝΥΤ)


Leonid Plyushch, a Ukrainian mathematician who became a leading political dissident in the Soviet era, prompting the Kremlin to commit him to a mental asylum for a nightmarish three years of drugs and deprivation in the early 1970s, died on Thursday near Paris.

Mr. Plyushch’s death was announced by Arina Ginzburg, a friend who had also been a Soviet dissident, according to Agence France-Presse. No cause of death was given. Various reports gave Mr. Plyushch’s age as either 76 or 77.

Mr. Plyushch (pronounced, roughly, Plootch) had lived in Paris in recent years, traveling now and then to Kiev, the Ukrainian capital. It was there, decades ago when Ukraine was a Soviet republic, that he emerged as a double annoyance to the Kremlin, not only resisting thought control in general but balking at Moscow’s efforts to smother Ukrainians’ yearning for sovereignty and their sense of cultural separateness from Russia.

It was not unheard-of in those days for Ukrainian artists and intellectuals to meet with “mysterious accidents,” said Nadia Diuk, an expert on Russia and Ukraine and a vice president of the National Endowment for Democracy in Washington.

After Soviet tanks clanked into Czechoslovakia in 1968, Mr. Plyushch was one of nearly a score of dissidents who signed a declaration of solidarity with Czechs who had been protesting Moscow’s iron grip. That year, he was also a signatory to a letter to the United Nations Commission on Human Rights pleading for an investigation into Soviet violations of individual rights.

By early 1972, Leonid Brezhnev, the Soviet president (himself a native of Ukraine), and his Kremlin allies had had enough of Mr. Plyushch’s outspokenness and his work to forge a bond between Ukrainian human rights activists and like-minded people based in Moscow. Mr. Plyushch was arrested and accused of “anti-Soviet propaganda and seeking to undermine Soviet power.”

Questioned several times by the secret police, who confiscated a number of his manuscripts, Mr. Plyushch languished in prison for a year before being brought to trial. Meeting privately, and not bothering to hear expert testimony, the court ruled that he needed psychiatric treatment.

Locked up in a Ukrainian hospital, in an overcrowded ward for severely psychotic patients, Mr. Plyushch experienced “the daily progression of my degradation,” as he put it in a news conference in Paris after his ordeal. He was given high doses of antipsychotic drugs and insulin, The Journal of Medical Ethics reported in 1976.

“I lost interest in politics, then in scientific problems, finally in my wife and children,” Mr. Plyushch recalled. “My speech became blurred; my memory worsened. In the beginning, I reacted strongly to the sufferings of other patients. Eventually I became indifferent. My only thoughts were of toilets, tobacco and the bribes to the male nurses to let me go to the toilet one more time.”

Three Soviet medical panels that examined Mr. Plyushch after he had been confined for a year concluded that he was suffering from “reformist delusions” with “messianic elements” as well as “sluggish schizophrenia.” One commission was headed by Dr. Andrei V. Snezhnevsky, who was the pre-eminent psychiatrist in the Soviet Union and whom the Russia scholar and former Moscow-based journalist David Satter described in an interview as “the father of psychiatric repression” there. Mr. Plyushch’s ordeal drew international condemnation. The Russian dissident and nuclear physicist Andrei Sakharov protested. Hundreds of fellow mathematicians from the United States wrote a letter to the Soviet Embassy. Amnesty International held a day in Mr. Plyushch’s honor in 1975.

Advertisement
Continue reading the main story

Finally released early in 1976, Mr. Plyushch was expelled from the Soviet Union along with his wife, Tatiana, and two children. The family settled in France. In 1979, with the help of his wife, Mr. Plyushch published “History’s Carnival: A Dissident’s Autobiography,” describing his and other dissidents’ confinement in mental institutions.

“He could have lived a relatively easy life as a member of the Ukrainian Academy of Sciences,” said Mark Kramer, an expert on the Cold War and a program director at the Davis Center for Russian and Eurasian Studies at Harvard. “But to his great credit he chose to stand up for what was right, and he therefore sacrificed all the perks he could have enjoyed.”

Leonid Plyushch was born into a working-class Ukrainian family. His father, a railroad foreman, was killed in World War II.

Leonid showed early promise as a mathematician and graduated from Kiev University. His specialties included the history and psychology of games.

In the end, Mr. Plyushch could be said to have triumphed over his tormentors. Dr. Snezhnevsky, the psychiatrist who had pronounced him schizophrenic, was linked to the deliberate misdiagnosis of other dissidents and was severely diminished in the eyes of other medical professionals well before his death in 1987.

Looking back at his three years in the psychiatric ward, Mr. Plyushch recalled a moment when he lifted his spirit from the depths:

“I began to experience a new thought: ‘I must remember everything I see here,’ I told myself, ‘so that I can tell about it afterwards.’ ”


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

http://jaj.gr/great-works/reportaz/grafio-dolofonion/


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2015)

Παράκληση διαδικαστικού τύπου: 
Όταν δίνουμε ένα λινκ για να παραπέμψουμε και άλλους σε κάτι ενδιαφέρον, να κάνουμε τον κόπο να κοπιπαστάρουμε τουλάχιστον μερικές παραγράφους από το άρθρο (ή ακόμα καλύτερα και ολόκληρο το άρθρο). Επειδή πολλοί από μας μπαίνουμε πολλές φορές στη Λεξιλογία με πολύ κόπο από κινητά και τάμπλετ, είναι αρκετά προβληματικό να συνεχίζουμε σε επόμενο λινκ, που πολλές φορές αργεί να ανοίξει λόγω ασύρματων δικτύων αμφίβολης ταχύτητας, και μετά να επανερχόμαστε στη Λεξιλογία. Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, εγώ δεν κάνω καν τον κόπο να πατήσω το λινκ, άρα ακυρώνεται η πρόθεση του συνφορουμίτη να μας ενημερώσει για κάτι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

Καλύτερα ίσως να μην αντιγράφουμε τεράστια άρθρα αν δεν έχουν σχέση με τα γλωσσικά, που μας αφορούν άμεσα. Εδώ θα έφτανε η εισαγωγική παράγραφος.

«Οργάνωση 7» λεγόταν η μυστική βουλγαρική οργάνωση που την εποχή του κομμουνιστικού καθεστώτος αναλάμβανε και διεκπεραίωνε με επιτυχία, απαγωγές, εκτελέσεις και πολιτική εξόντωση «εχθρών του βουλγαρικού καθεστώτος» ανά τον κόσμο. Η δημοσιογράφος Alexenia Dimitrova, στο βιβλίο της «Murder Bureau»(γραφείο δολοφονιών) αποκαλύπτει πολλές άγνωστες πτυχές της ιστορίας. Παρακάτω εξηγεί επιπλέον τον τρόπο που ακολούθησε αλλά και τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετώπισε προκειμένου να ολοκληρώσει την εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα έρευνά της.


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2015)

Paul R. Gregory, _The Political Economy of Stalinism: Evidence from the Soviet Secret Archives_ (Oxford UP, 2004)

(από τη βιβλιοκριτική στο λινκ τού Independent Institute:)
Scholars on the left have argued that the Soviet system’s failures were a consequence of the misfortune of certain leaders: if only Trotsky had defeated Stalin, or if only Nikolai Bukharin had been in charge, then socialist democracy and rational planning would have been realized. On the right, writers have focused on the roles that Pope John Paul II and Ronald Reagan played in loosening the socialist stranglehold in the Soviet Union and throughout the East Bloc. Academics in the middle have often entertained the hypothesis that the social collapse sprang from a technology gap that finally reached crisis dimensions in the 1980s. Whatever merits these alternative hypotheses might have, they must yield to the more fundamental hypotheses that rational economic planning is impossible under a system of collective ownership of the means of production and that the organizational structure of the administrative command system has its own logic and consequences that are detrimental to justice and individual freedom. Rather than describing a workable system that might have operated efficiently if only the workers and managers had tried harder and stayed on task, the archives reveal individuals striving to cope and to better themselves within an inherently unworkable system. Rent-seeking political actors, shirking workers, opportunistic managers—such was the reality of _Homo sovieticus_.


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> η πρόθεση του συνφορουμίτη


Συνφορουμίτη, συν-φορουμίτη, ή συμφορουμίτη; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2015)

Και-μίτη ή -μύτη (ιδίως αν πρόκειται για ψηλομύτη);


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2015)

Συμφορουμίτες και συμφορουμίτισσες!


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2015)

European Day of Remembrance for Victims of Nazism and Stalinism, σήμερα, αν δεν απατώμαι.


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2016)

Hippies and the Youth Counter-Culture in 1970's L'viv


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2017)

*Stalin’s secret police finally named, but killings still not seen as crimes*

Shawn Walker, _The Guardian_, 6 February 2017

_Andrei Zhukov praised by activists for singlehandedly identifying every NKVD officer involved in 1930s arrests and killings _

For two decades, starting in 1993, Andrei Zhukov went down into a Moscow archive at least three days a week, spending hour after hour leafing through thousands of orders issued by the NKVD, Joseph Stalin’s secret police, searching for the names and ranks of the organisation’s officers.

The result is the first comprehensive survey of the NKVD men responsible for carrying out Stalin’s “Great Terror” of 1937 and 1938, in which about 1.5 million people were arrested and 700,000 shot. While it is not the first study into the senior leadership of the NKVD, this is the first time that everyone – from the investigators to the executioners – has been identified. There are just over 40,000 names on the list.

Zhukov, a jovial eccentric who lives in the countryside outside Moscow, said that although he was no fan of Stalin, there was no real political motivation to his work. Now 64, he has always enjoyed collecting things and was an avid stamp collector during the Soviet period.

“I’ve always been interested in things that were secret, or hard to find. I started this off purely from a collector’s instinct,” he said.

Historians, however, soon realised the importance of Zhukov’s work. The Memorial organisation, which documents Stalin-era crimes, released a CD last summer containing his database of names. In November, the database was released online.

“This is the sort of work that would usually be done by a group of researchers, or by a whole institute, but he’s done it all on his own,” said Yan Rachinsky, co-chairman of Memorial.

It is not permitted to take photographs of the archive documents, so Zhukov copied the names and details from the papers into large ledgers and then recopied them on to a series of filing cards he kept at home, adding information to the cards when he discovered details about NKVD officers he had already logged. 

It took years of meticulous work. Because the NKVD was responsible for a range of functions in addition to arrests and executions, Zhukov limited his search to those involved in state security.

“Not everyone in this list is a butcher: there are a few who were killed for not carrying out their orders. But the vast majority were in some way linked to the terror,” said Rachinsky.

Nikita Petrov, another Memorial historian, said: “There were enthusiasts and there were careerists among these men. Working in the NKVD was prestigious. At the start of the 1930s, when there was poverty and famine, you got a nice uniform and were fed well. People didn’t know that within five years they’d be sentencing thousands of people to death.”

Memorial has previously focused more on documenting the victims of the Soviet-era repressions than the perpetrators. Their database of the victims contains about 2,700,000 names and a further 600,000 should be added this year. 

........................................................................................................

Of the 40,000 names on Zhukov’s list, about 10% were either executed or jailed, though some of those who were sent to the gulags were given an amnesty before the USSR joined the second world war, and went on to win medals.

Zhukov recounted his discussion on an online history forum with a man who proudly recounted how his grandfather had won prestigious medals during the war. It turned out, said Zhukov, that the grandfather had run firing squads during the Terror. He was sent to the gulag, but was later released and again organised executions during the war. 

Stories such as this reveal the complexity of the Stalin era, something largely glossed over in Vladimir Putin’s Russia, where victory in the Second World War has become a national rallying point.

While there have been some attempts to talk about the dark pages of the 1930s, and a gulag museum opened in Moscow last year, the official narrative tends to sideline the purges and killings. Petrov said there was not one Russian school textbook that referred to “crimes” during the Stalin period, only “mistakes”. So while there are plans to build a memorial to the victims of political repression in Moscow in the near future, they are treated as if they were victims of a tsunami or an earthquake – a narrative of victims but no crime or criminals.

“The problem is not that Putin supports Stalin: he doesn’t. He’s even condemned the crimes on occasion,” said Rachinsky. “The problem is Putin can’t admit that the state could be a criminal state.”

........................................................................................................


----------

